# Big box store Pellet comparing! List and mini review!



## jtakeman

My Testing is Complete! Check post 348 for Benski's testing!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42511/P330/#539204 

Link to new test:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/50101/




> Disclaimer: All stoves are different your results may very. There are uncontrollable factors involved. Time is also a restraint. I have a real job and real life issues. This will be as time allows an I don't want to rush anything.I am not a pellet Salesman,Dealer or am I connected in anyway shape or form. Just a addicted pellet burner looking for deals like everyone else!  :



I have added another Top performer to the list. There is now BrandX which is a Softwood and BrandY which is a Hardwood. Both are one of the best in there classes.

Temperature will be tested at the heat exchanger and compared to BrandX and BrandY. I want to compare what the local bigbox(HD-LOWES-TSC-Wallymart-TrueValue). Due to they have the better deals. But I don't expect them to be anything more than shoulder season pellets. I will burn 2 bags and take several temp readings. Throw out the highest and lowest readings and average the temp.

Ash content isn't an issue for us multifuelers. But I will try to give some ash feedback for the pellet heads.

I will note the amount of fines. No one wants to pay for sawdust! Pellets are screened and fines measured in cups. When its all done I will get actual weight of the ash amount. We can figure the total ash content from the different brands. 

I will note if the brand has the PFI label on the bag.

I will try to gather what I can. And compile a chart of some form. I will attach it and try to keep it updated.

Check attachment to see list!

Results

1.) Rockies are done. There was about 15 oz. of ash. Over all not a bad burning pellet at all. Glass stayed clean just started to haze at the top. And I really like they way they smell. Temp was 235°F

2.) Fireside Ultras are done. Temp aver was 228°F More than a cup of fines. 20 oz. of Ash. No clinkers, But I did get a bit of scale stuck to the burnpot. Black soot haze on glass.

3.) Prest O Logs are done. Lower flame compared to the Firesides and the Rockies. About 25 oz. of ash! Temp was 225°F. Heavy scale in the burnpot, But no clinkers. 

4.) Inferno's are done. As very woody fines. These pellets crumble in your hands. Low heat output! About 20 oz. of ash. My 1st clinker of the year and scale in the burnpot Temp was 185°F 

5.) Bayou's are done. There was about 16 oz. of ash. Glass hazed within an hour. White ash on glass and sides. Burned OK, But lacked the heat 223°F to me is on the low side. Some scale in the burnpot

6.) Pennington's are done. There was about 20 oz. of ash. Glass has a gray haze. 1½ Cup of fines and Dusty. Temp was 227°F I expected more heat from them. 1 bag was very beat up do to mishandling at the bigbox store. Even though screened 1st I still had fines in the hopper. Very small pellet lenght over all.

7.) Marth are done. There was about 16 oz. of ash. Very little fines in the bags, Maybe a ¼ cup from both bags. Not much dust either. Temp was 247°F. Consistent flame. Light gray film on glass. Seem to burn pretty clean. I really expected them to be much worse. These may be the sleeper!

8.) Michigans are done. Almost a full jar of ash, At the 31 oz mark on jar. Fines were low(less than a 1/4 cup from both bags) Temp was 232°F. Consistent flame. Light brown film on glass but whipped right off. Lenght was average But I did find a few longer than 2 inches. 

9.) Instant Heat are done. Ash was at the 18 ounce mark on jar. Fines were low(less than a 1/2 cup from both bags). Temp was 224º. Light gray film on glass.

10.) Lignetics hardwood  are done. Ash was at the 16 ounce mark on jar. Fines were low(less than a 1/2 cup from both bags). Temp was 250°F. Consistent flame. Light brown film on glass but whiped right off. Some scale in the burnpot. Lenght was average. 

11.) Tidy Timbers are done.  Ash was at the 20 ounce mark on jar. Fines were low(Slightly more than a 1/2 cup from both bags). Temp was 229°F They are pretty dusty! Consistent flame. Light gray film on glass. Lenght was average.

12.) Maine Choice are done. Ash was at the 16 ounce mark on jar.Temp was 228°F Fines were very low(1/8 cup both bags). gray film on glass.

13.) BrandX=Okanagan's are done. Ash was at the 10 ounce mark. Temp was 262°F Fines were very low(less than 1/8 cup both bags) Nice consistant flame. Lowest draft air setting. Smoken HOT! Nice Pine smell!

14.) BrandY=Barefoots are done. Ash was at the 15 ounce mark. Temp was 265°F Fines were very low(about 1/8 cup both bags) Light gray film on glass. Smoken HOT!

15.) Greenway are done. Ash was at the 12 ounce mark. Temp average was 234°F. Fines were low(about a 1/4 cup from both)  Nice Oak smell. Light gray film.

16.) MaineWoods are done. Ash was at the 16 ounce mark. Temp average was 224°F. Fines were low(about a 1/4 cup from both).

17.) AWF are done. Ash was at the 12 ounce mark.Temp average was 240°F. Fines were low(about a 1/4 cup from both). found some long pellets 2". There were a few damp pellets in 1st bag. Good heat!

18.) Curran are Done. Ash was at the 20 ounce mark Temp average was 228°F. Fines were low(about a 1/8 cup from both). 

19.) Eco Flame are done. Ash was at the 16 ounce mark Temp average was 232°F. Fines were very low(about a 1/8 cup from both)

20.) Green Team are done. Ash was at the 15 ounce mark Temp average was 245°F. Fines were almost non at all.

21.) Somerset are done. Ash was at the 10 ounce mark Temp average was 251°F. Fines were very low(about a 1/8 cup from both)

Test Complete.


----------



## jtakeman

Running out of room in 1st post. I am adding the weights here!

Rockies= .36 lbs or 5.76 ounces.  Or .450% 

Fireside Ultras= .74 lbs. or 11.84 ounces. Or .925%

Pres to Logs= .74 lbs or 11.84 ounces Or .925%

Inferno= .80 lbs. or 12.8 ounces. Or 1.00% 

Bayou= .38 lbs. or 6.08 ounces. Or .475% 

Penningtons= .50 lbs. or 8.0 ounces. Or .625%

Marth= .32 lbs. or 5.12 ounces. Or .400% 

Michigans= .64 lbs. or 10.24 ounces. Or .800%

Instant Heat= .50 lbs. or 8.02 ounces. Or .625%

Lignetics= .47 lbs. or 7.52 ounces. Or .5875%

Tidy Timbers=.39 lbs. or 6.24 ounces. Or .4875%

Maine Choice=.50 lbs, or 8.05 ounces or 0.63%

X= Okanagan's =.22 lbs. or 3.52 ounces or 0.275%

Y= Barefoot's =.38 lbs or 6.08 ounces or 0.475%

Greenway =.30 lbs or 4.8 ounces or .375%

Maine Woods =.52lbs. or 8.32 ounces or .650%

AWF =.28 lbs. or 4.48 ounces or .35%

Curran .38 lbs or 6.08 ounces or 0.475%

Eco Flame .28 lbs. or 4.48 ounces or .35%

Green Team .44 lbs or 7.04 ounces or .55%

Somerset .30 lbs. Or 4.8 ounces or .375%
End Test


Old post.

I had to go out this morning and I stopped by the local TSC. I picked up 5 bags of Rocky Mountains. I think these will be the best found at any of the big box stores.

I scored them for $4.99 per bag. But I have to say the bags were beat up. 2 bags are pretty bad and pellets are crunched up and broken. All the bags have a bit of fines. I will rate that as medium.

The house was at 66º so the test begins! I hooked up my Oak and unplugged my exhaust and loaded the hopper. Waited about 1/2 hour and took 1st temp reading with stove on medium.

Rockies average temp is 235º

Also the attachment to the first post is going to be in Excel format. FYI. EDIT will have to post an image. It wont let me attach .xls

Do you want me to continue??? I need input. 

jay


----------



## SXIPro

Continue, yes. What is a TSC??   I have read many good things about Rocky Mt on this forum. It was actually gonna be my second choice behind Okanagan/Dragon Mountain.  If you can find a cheap clean one for the shoulder seasons, that would help all of us. Then we would only have to blow the big $$ for Dec-Feb when we wanted the highest output lowest ash stuff provided by the better brands.


----------



## jtakeman

TCS =Tractor Supply Co. another bigbox.

I may also expand to other brands. The ones for the extremly cold days.

I am going to keep brandX underwraps for a while. But it will be a good one!  

I suppose I should also add a disclaimer about that all stoves are different and your results may very.

I will try to keep it interesting!

jay


----------



## SXIPro

jtakeman said:
			
		

> TCS =Tractor Supply Co. another bigbox.
> 
> I may also expand to other brands. The ones for the extremly cold days.
> 
> I am going to keep brandX underwraps for a while. But it will be a good one!
> 
> I suppose I should also add a disclaimer about that all stoves are different and your results may very.
> 
> I will try to keep it interesting!
> 
> jay



It is already interesting and I thank you in advance for doing this because it will help all of us out. It is getting frustrating where I am.  I just can't stomach buying from the box stores, but even my local places like Agway now carry Inferno and Maine Woods (both garbage) and the only decent pellet they carry is NEWP. I was not impressed with NEWP last year. In previous years, ok.  I'd love to find a nice clean softwood pellet at a reasonable price. Okanagans are like $365.00 for 1.3 tons, and I may kill my truck picking them up!!


----------



## jtakeman

Ghettontheball said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go out this morning and I stopped by the local TSC. I picked up 5 bags of Rocky Mountains. I think these will be the best found at any of the big box stores.
> 
> I scored them for $4.99 per bag. But I have to say the bags were beat up. 2 bags are pretty bad and pellets are crunched up and broken. All the bags have a bit of fines. I will rate that as medium.
> 
> The house was at 66º so the test begins! I hooked up my Oak and unplugged my exhaust and loaded the hopper. Waited about 1/2 hour and took 1st temp reading with stove on medium.
> 
> Rockies average temp is 220º
> 
> Also the attachment to the first post is going to be in Excel format. FYI. EDIT will have to post an image. It wont let me attach .xls
> 
> Do you want me to continue??? I need input.
> 
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> gotta track combustion air humidity ithinx
Click to expand...


How much would humidity effect the burn? I wouldn't even understand how to do a correction factor. It probably will only effect the heat output. 

There is also the batch factor. Batch A has 8275 BTU/LBS. Batch B has 7785 BTU/LBS. I test A you buy B. Please don't yell at me too much!

And the stove factor. My stove EPA'd at 83% yours EPA'd at XX%.

Yes there will be variables beyond my control

We would not need to do this if there was a true lab doing it for us!

Just trying to help.


----------



## jtakeman

SXIPro said:
			
		

> It is already interesting and I thank you in advance for doing this because it will help all of us out.....



No need to thank me. Just go to the local big boxes and tell me what they have and stay tuned. 

Get those Okanagan's for the really cold ones.  I will try to help you sort thru the others.

I need to do this for myself anyways, So I will just share my findings!

jay


----------



## CAMAROPEP

just got some potomac's at the local lowes. they are softpine. seem to burn ok so far


----------



## Stentor

Definitely continue.  You'll be helping people just by pulling together information about what's in the big box stores.  What exactly do you want from us? Brand names of pellets at the stores and their prices?


----------



## jtakeman

Just the brand names So I can try to get them. It will all depend on what I can get locally.

Also anything I should add to the test procedure?

Thanks

jay


----------



## jtakeman

CAMAROPEP said:
			
		

> just got some potomac's at the local lowes. they are softpine. seem to burn ok so far



I will add them, But I haven't seen them locally. You might need to be the Test pro on these!

jay


----------



## jtakeman

Had to go to wally world do to extreme headache.(needed drugs!)

Picked up some Penningtons Nature's Heat $5.30/bag. They where $5.97 last week. 

jay


----------



## schoondog

Can't beleive I missed this. Keep going, I love this stuff. Any stove chow?


----------



## jtakeman

schoondog said:
			
		

> Can't beleive I missed this. Keep going, I love this stuff. Any stove chow?



OK, I will add to list. Haven't seen locally. Will keep my eye out for them.

jay


----------



## geek

jay, what about the pres-to-logs from HD or the Inferno/Maine Wood Pellets from Big Y.

..


----------



## imacman

Jay, my local Lowes (Newburgh) has Michigan Woods in stock.  Keep an eye out....I bought 2 bags to test burn, but it's been too warm.


----------



## jtakeman

Prest-O-Logs and Michigans. Will be added to the list.

jay


----------



## pastera

CAMAROPEP said:
			
		

> just got some potomac's at the local lowes. they are softpine. seem to burn ok so far



Also picked up two bags of Potomac's at Lowes - $5.38 each

Fines - OK for a loose bag; particles were coarse 
Heat - no thermometor but stove seemed to pump out the expected heat level
Burn - very fast start up; much faster than the normal big box brands

The biggest issue I have with them is the strong smell - not really objectional but not what I want my house smelling like either

Aaron


----------



## jtakeman

Aaron Pasteris said:
			
		

> CAMAROPEP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got some potomac's at the local lowes. they are softpine. seem to burn ok so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up two bags of Potomac's at Lowes - $5.38 each
> 
> Fines - OK for a loose bag; particles were coarse
> Heat - no thermometor but stove seemed to pump out the expected heat level
> Burn - very fast start up; much faster than the normal big box brands
> 
> The biggest issue I have with them is the strong smell - not really objectional but not what I want my house smelling like either
> 
> Aaron
Click to expand...


Thanks Aaron,

Did you note the amount of ash??

jay


----------



## pastera

I haven't burned enough of the Potomac's to say much about the ash content. 
With the small amount I have gone through, they are a little higher than expected but did not form clinkers. 

Aaron


----------



## jtakeman

I just went to Home Depo and Lowes to get some more test stock. Lowes was interesting. the gentlemen was nice but miss informed. Ah there all the same he said. I said I don't think so and laughed. They had Tidy Timbers and Prest O Logs. I put 2 bags of each in to the carriage. And headed to the check out. He followed and Started saying there getting a Southern Pellet in next week. Supposed to be the hottest pellet they have gotten. And it's a softwood. I asked the brand and He didn't know. Said he did talk to the area rep and He is bosting about the heat out put. I rambled off some names(rocky mountain-eco flame-ect.) He looked puzzled and said you know more about these than me. I laughed again and said there all the same! Ha! His mouth hit the floor. I am still chuckling.

Off to the HD store. No pellets in sight. asked a clerk at the counter. There bringing them right up. I had to wait 20 minutes for them to bash the skid thru the store. It was a ton of Fireside Ultra's. I asked the guy what other brands they were selling this year. He says there all the same. I had to laugh and said, I don't think so. Every brands is made in different plants on different equipment. I just got a stupid look. I asked again what else you got. He said he didn't know there all wrapped up and they only know when they open. I said OK, grabbed the 2 bags and I was out of there. Absolutly no clue. 

Can we get someone that has some clue on what a wood pellet is???? At least what brands they carry???

There all the same!

jay


----------



## odlaw

Fingerlakes NY Oct 2nd 2009
Hd = Bayou, Freedom, Fireside, Pennington  $229.00 a ton
Lowes = Green team, Clean Energy, Michigan, Pennington dated June 2009  $4.58 a bag
TSC = Eureka, Lignetics  price??
Private = Dry Creek  $285 + tax
Walmart = Penington  $4.99 a bag dated mid 2008

 Interesting test but I don't see how you can do a legitimate comparison between brands as it has been my experience that
alot of the results are are affected by the storage of the pellets and can vary pallet to pallet. I really think the pellets need to be in some sort of controlled envirnment and possibly even dried prior to testing. I think your results would be more accurate if you could burn more than one bag of each but from different lots. Keep in mind that the specs listed on the bags only have to be representative of the pellets at the factory and not after sitting in some damp warehouse for a year. 
Still interested in your results though. Keep up the good work 
Dave


----------



## Scoop

Stentor said:
			
		

> Definitely continue.  You'll be helping people just by pulling together information about what's in the big box stores.  What exactly do you want from us? Brand names of pellets at the stores and their prices?



I fail to see the point of all this. Aren't there starving children in Africa we could be devoting our time and effort to?


----------



## jtakeman

odlaw said:
			
		

> Interesting test but I don't see how you can do a legitimate comparison between brands as it has been my experience that
> alot of the results are are affected by the storage of the pellets and can vary pallet to pallet. I really think the pellets need to be in some sort of controlled envirnment and possibly even dried prior to testing. I think your results would be more accurate if you could burn more than one bag of each but from different lots. Keep in mind that the specs listed on the bags only have to be representative of the pellets at the factory and not after sitting in some damp warehouse for a year.
> Still interested in your results though. Keep up the good work
> Dave



Read My disclimer and post #5 at the bottom.

But I will add to it. If we had a real lab testing them, At randum. I wouldn't have to do this. How often are the mills sampled? 

I am auditioning local pellets for myself. Just sharing the results. 

You would not need to dry the pellets. Just check for moisture content. If above spec say 5%. Reject sample not premium. Some day I may own my own moisture checker. But not in this economy we are in.

Most of the bigbox store's will have a ton to grab from. I may return to a pellet that has promising results and do a follow up test. Maybe no promise!

Hit or miss on what they have too! I wanted some Green Team pellets to try. None where at Lowes. I may have to travel for them. I would prefer to stay local. But I do have friends in other towns that may stop for me.

Maybe we all could do this and compare the nunbers? Average all the tamps out. This would cover all the batches.

jay


----------



## jtakeman

Scoop said:
			
		

> Stentor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely continue.  You'll be helping people just by pulling together information about what's in the big box stores.  What exactly do you want from us? Brand names of pellets at the stores and their prices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see the point of all this. Aren't there starving children in Africa we could be devoting our time and effort to?
Click to expand...


Just doing some comparing. Sorry it doesn't interest you. I will let you solve the hunger issue. I am a little busy looking for good wood pellets to keep warm this winter!

jay


----------



## mnkywrnch

Scoop said:
			
		

> Stentor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely continue.  You'll be helping people just by pulling together information about what's in the big box stores.  What exactly do you want from us? Brand names of pellets at the stores and their prices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see the point of all this. Aren't there starving children in Africa we could be devoting our time and effort to?
Click to expand...

Yes there are,but dont forget about the starving kids in the U.S and CANADA...................


----------



## jtakeman

mnkywrnch said:
			
		

> Scoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stentor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely continue.  You'll be helping people just by pulling together information about what's in the big box stores.  What exactly do you want from us? Brand names of pellets at the stores and their prices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see the point of all this. Aren't there starving children in Africa we could be devoting our time and effort to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are,but dont forget about the starving kids in the U.S and CANADA...................
Click to expand...


I will try to do my part at keeping one at least Feed and Warm.


----------



## mnkywrnch

jtakeman said:
			
		

> mnkywrnch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stentor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely continue.  You'll be helping people just by pulling together information about what's in the big box stores.  What exactly do you want from us? Brand names of pellets at the stores and their prices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see the point of all this. Aren't there starving children in Africa we could be devoting our time and effort to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are,but dont forget about the starving kids in the U.S and CANADA...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will try to do my part at keeping one at least Feed and Warm.[/quote
> same here jay,just trying  to get by like everyone else.
Click to expand...


----------



## odlaw

[quote author="jtakeman" date="1254890545Read My disclimer and post #6 at the bottom.

 How often are the mills sampled? 

I am auditioning local pellets for myself. Just sharing the results. 


jay[/quote]
 Sorry if I came off negative and skimmed over post #6 but my point is that I think someone else might have completely different results. I am looking forward to your results and will compare to my own observations. I have only been burning for 4 seasons but I do know that one of my favorite pellets the first two years was also one of the crappiest pellets last year. 
 My understanding is that the mills aren't sampled as we tend to think. They submit a sample to some local lab and then forward the results to the Pellet institute a couple times a year.  It is my contention that all one really needs to do is pay for the membership of the PFI and then you can put the logo on your bag. Maybe we could start are own consumer group and sell the rights to our certified logo. What do you think. PUG or PCG pellet users group or pellet consumers group.


----------



## swalz

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I just went to Home Depo and Lowes to get some more test stock. Lowes was interesting. the gentlemen was nice but miss informed. Ah there all the same he said. I said I don't think so and laughed. They had Tidy Timbers and Prest O Logs. I put 2 bags of each in to the carriage. And headed to the check out. He followed and Started saying there getting a Southern Pellet in next week. Supposed to be the hottest pellet they have gotten. And it's a softwood. I asked the brand and He didn't know. Said he did talk to the area rep and He is bosting about the heat out put. I rambled off some names(rocky mountain-eco flame-ect.) He looked puzzled and said you know more about these than me. I laughed again and said there all the same! Ha! His mouth hit the floor. I am still chuckling.
> 
> jay



The Softwood pellets are most likely Potomac Pellets, I picked up 4 Tons, my choices were the Potomac's or Pennington's. They received the Pennington Pellets the day I was picking up my last 2 tons. The Potomac's are yellow pine and seem to burn OK, only have burned 2 bags the last couple of weeks to take the chill off at night. The ash is light and pushes out of the burn pot easily, seems to be a little more ash than normal not sure about the heat yet.


----------



## jtakeman

odlaw said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read My disclimer and post #6 at the bottom.
> 
> How often are the mills sampled?
> 
> I am auditioning local pellets for myself. Just sharing the results.
> 
> 
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I came off negative and skimmed over post #6 but my point is that I think someone else might have completely different results. I am looking forward to your results and will compare to my own observations. I have only been burning for 4 seasons but I do know that one of my favorite pellets the first two years was also one of the crappiest pellets last year.
> My understanding is that the mills aren't sampled as we tend to think. They submit a sample to some local lab and then forward the results to the Pellet institute a couple times a year. It is my contention that all one really needs to do is pay for the membership of the PFI and then you can put the logo on your bag. Maybe we could start are own consumer group and sell the rights to our certified logo. What do you think. PUG or PCG pellet users group or pellet consumers group.
Click to expand...


I didn't think you were negative, I was just making sure you read my notes. 

I would love to see PFI do spot check. Random sampling. This way the mills would be on there toes per say. There isn't any guide lines to how they are inspected or how anything is enforced. No regulations as far as I can see. But anything that would be enfforced probably would raise the price of pellets. We don't need that!

I don't no if we even need to police any of this. If there is some bad product out there and The news hits here(this group). We all tend to stay away or proceed with caution. So I figured I would throw this in to the mix. Maybe a few pellet newb's can see how we check and compare. I might even learn a few things in the process. But it all started as just seeing what the bigbox stores carried and how they stacked up against each other. 

I we could start a voluntary group to spot check the mill and send the samples to PFI or independent lab? That may help! A consumer group would be neat to. But Do we all have the time to volunteer our service?? 

Lets start with this. See how many people come aboard. If we sample and test in the same manor. Take accurate temps and save the ash in the same way. But I do agree 100% that a controlled test in a lab would be a lot more accurate than anything I could do with limited testing equipment. 

Thanks for your insite.
jay


----------



## jtakeman

swalz said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to Home Depo and Lowes to get some more test stock. Lowes was interesting. the gentlemen was nice but miss informed. Ah there all the same he said. I said I don't think so and laughed. They had Tidy Timbers and Prest O Logs. I put 2 bags of each in to the carriage. And headed to the check out. He followed and Started saying there getting a Southern Pellet in next week. Supposed to be the hottest pellet they have gotten. And it's a softwood. I asked the brand and He didn't know. Said he did talk to the area rep and He is bosting about the heat out put. I rambled off some names(rocky mountain-eco flame-ect.) He looked puzzled and said you know more about these than me. I laughed again and said there all the same! Ha! His mouth hit the floor. I am still chuckling.
> 
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Softwood pellets are most likely Potomac Pellets, I picked up 4 Tons, my choices were the Potomac's or Pennington's. They received the Pennington Pellets the day I was picking up my last 2 tons. The Potomac's are yellow pine and seem to burn OK, only have burned 2 bags the last couple of weeks to take the chill off at night. The ash is light and pushes out of the burn pot easily, seems to be a little more ash than normal not sure about the heat yet.
Click to expand...


 Thanks for the tip on the brand he was refering to and the comments on there performance. I will keep an eye out for the Potomac's and try to purchase 2 bags.

jay


----------



## chrisasst

hey, can you compare pellets with different stoves used.


----------



## jtakeman

chrisasst said:
			
		

> hey, can you compare pellets with different stoves used.



To try to keep things equal or close. I would think it should be in the same stove. I guess that could be debated and considered?

jay


----------



## SXIPro

jtakeman said:
			
		

> chrisasst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, can you compare pellets with different stoves used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To try to keep things equal or close. I would think it should be in the same stove. I guess that could be debated and considered?
> 
> jay
Click to expand...


Indeed. The less variables the better.


----------



## jtakeman

SXIPro said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrisasst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, can you compare pellets with different stoves used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To try to keep things equal or close. I would think it should be in the same stove. I guess that could be debated and considered?
> 
> jay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. The less variables the better.
Click to expand...


But, If I can't find some brands. Some info is better than nothing. You need to take temps and save all the ash after 2 bag burn. Put the ash in a Mason jar(1 qt). Go to next brand and do same.

I am measuring the hot air off the heatexchanger, My probe doesn't touch the stove. I let the stove run for about an hour on 3. Took 1 st temp. Then took temps every 1/2 hour after. Get 5 temps. throw out high and low. average last 3. round to nearest 1 degree. We don't need a .5 in there.

My thermometer is calibrated. But I don't think it is a must. I got it thru my work. It is a meter with a thermocouple. I need it to check the stack temps on the boilers I maintain. If I really wanted to get fancy I could bring the sniffer home and measure the nox and co2 output. But I think that would be overkill.

If someone wants to jump in too! Bye all means. Even if you sample some of the same brands.  What can it hurt???

jay


----------



## geek

jay, did you mention you tried the fireside ultra from home depot?

..


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> jay, did you mention you tried the fireside ultra from home depot?
> 
> ..



hey geek,

I have 2 bags to test. But the weather isn't on my side. Too warm to burn anything. I am in a stale mate. But bare with me. I will burn them and share!

jay


----------



## geek

I'm also waiting, I got a bag of fireside ultra at the waterbury home depot but, like you said, weather is not "cooperating"....lol

I saw many post on this brand and most liked the pellet a lot, wondering how hot they burn so waiting your results....


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> I'm also waiting, I got a bag of fireside ultra at the waterbury home depot but, like you said, weather is not "cooperating"....lol
> 
> I saw many post on this brand and most liked the pellet a lot, wondering how hot they burn so waiting your results....



OK, I will do the firesides right after the Rockies. Maybe next week?


----------



## SXIPro

geek said:
			
		

> jay, did you mention you tried the fireside ultra from home depot?
> 
> ..



They burn pretty clean(glass and firepot) pretty low ash. average heat, too much fines and dust for my liking.  For shoulder seasons if you got a good price, they'd be a good purchase.


----------



## jtakeman

SXIPro said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay, did you mention you tried the fireside ultra from home depot?
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They burn pretty clean(glass and firepot) pretty low ash. average heat, too much fines and dust for my liking.  For shoulder seasons if you got a good price, they'd be a good purchase.
Click to expand...


Seems were all hoping to get a deal from these BIGBOX brands. I been hearing mixed. Some good and some bad on the same brand. This is why I want to do this. In my first post I said I do not expect anything more than shoulder at best. And I see you seem to support that too. 

Maybe later I will test the hot brands. Yes they are more expensive but maybe a better value overall?

Thanks for the input on the Firesides. 

jay


----------



## schoondog

jtakeman said:
			
		

> SXIPro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay, did you mention you tried the fireside ultra from home depot?
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They burn pretty clean(glass and firepot) pretty low ash. average heat, too much fines and dust for my liking.  For shoulder seasons if you got a good price, they'd be a good purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems were all hoping to get a deal from these BIGBOX brands. I been hearing mixed. Some good and some bad on the same brand. This is why I want to do this. In my first post I said I do not expect anything more than shoulder at best. And I see you seem to support that too.
> 
> Maybe later I will test the hot brands. Yes they are more expensive but maybe a better value overall?
> 
> Thanks for the input on the Firesides.
> 
> jay
Click to expand...


Jay, 
  Would like to see a test on value. I think I want to do some thing like that with my stove this year. Are Penningtons at $200 a ton a good vaue compared to lignetics at $289 a ton? Thats the question I want to answer myself this heating season. If we get a data base going with different stoves as long as we are measuring the same parameters and are truthful it could be beneficial work. What meter are you using. What kind of thermocouple? I have access to some measuring devices and perhaps I could match yours. I would be willing to attempt to mimic your parameters as close as possible and share some data. Don't want to change your test, just follow and share data.        Great job so far.

Schoondog


----------



## jtakeman

schoondog said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SXIPro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay, did you mention you tried the fireside ultra from home depot?
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They burn pretty clean(glass and firepot) pretty low ash. average heat, too much fines and dust for my liking. For shoulder seasons if you got a good price, they'd be a good purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems were all hoping to get a deal from these BIGBOX brands. I been hearing mixed. Some good and some bad on the same brand. This is why I want to do this. In my first post I said I do not expect anything more than shoulder at best. And I see you seem to support that too.
> 
> Maybe later I will test the hot brands. Yes they are more expensive but maybe a better value overall?
> 
> Thanks for the input on the Firesides.
> 
> jay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jay,
> Would like to see a test on value. I think I want to do some thing like that with my stove this year. Are Penningtons at $200 a ton a good vaue compared to lignetics at $289 a ton? Thats the question I want to answer myself this heating season. If we get a data base going with different stoves as long as we are measuring the same parameters and are truthful it could be beneficial work. What meter are you using. What kind of thermocouple? I have access to some measuring devices and perhaps I could match yours. I would be willing to attempt to mimic your parameters as close as possible and share some data. Don't want to change your test, just follow and share data. Great job so far.
> 
> Schoondog
Click to expand...


Scoondog, 

It would not be the equipment that trips us up, It will be the different efficiency of the stove that will get us. Also my medium heat setting is X lbs per hour and yours is X lbs per hour. So the temps may not even be close. Everything I sample may be at 4 lbs per hour and yours may be at 3 lbs or so. I don't know how we could correct it. Maybe if we had the same stoves???

I guess if you knew what the feed rate was(lbs./hr) We could get it close! I think I can do the math!

My meter is at work today. I had to do a few tests with an oven that we stabilize some plastic samples. We had a controller issue and I needed to assure the lab manager it was correctly displaying temps.

My meter is a: Omega HH23 I paid close to $800.00 new. You could look at the Extech line. Cheaper(non calibrated) But very close to mine. Plus or minus 2%. Start at around $200.00. 

jay


----------



## jtakeman

Just picked up some Inferno pellets at Price Choppers. But they didn't chop the price $6.99 a bag OUCH!

jay


----------



## geek

big y also has the inferno brand here in naugy, i think it is also the same price, per ton is $250 though


----------



## jtakeman

Stopped at TSC again and they had some new ones.

Maine Choice And Instant Heat. Grabbed 2 bags of each. Added to list.

Still looking for Maine Woods(I don't no why??), Michigans, Green Team and Stove Chow. Anyone seen any in CT? Guess I have to start traveling or use some buddies.

jay


----------



## jtakeman

Ghettontheball said:
			
		

> dont forget to monitor ur combustion air humidity & temp, eh?



OK Pook. But I think My hygrometer(oops) will em melt if I put it the stove, No?

Hey Nice Avatar-Who took you picture?  :lol: (jk)


----------



## geek

hey jay, i think big Y has the Maine Woods, at least the one in Naugatuck, give them a call.


----------



## LIpelletpig

JTakeman, I would also take interest in the total weight of the bag if the bag is overfilled or underfilled.  High density vs. low density pellets and the overall color of the pellet.  Dark, Medium, Light pellets


----------



## jtakeman

Medreach said:
			
		

> JTakeman, I would also take interest in the total weight of the bag if the bag is overfilled or underfilled.  High density vs. low density pellets and the overall color of the pellet.  Dark, Medium, Light pellets



The density is hard to measure. I don't have the equipment for that. The weight I might takle. The color will be photo'd for you to compare. I will take samples from each product. Put them in a sample baggie and lable.

Anything else?

jay


----------



## LIpelletpig

I know the overall density of a pellet is hard to tell. But you can usually tell by the overall appearence of the bags next to each other. By high or low density pellets.. I think that helps a lot since stacking them can mean less space


----------



## HEMI

Medreach said:
			
		

> I know the overall density of a pellet is hard to tell. But you can usually tell by the overall appearence of the bags next to each other. By high or low density pellets.. I think that helps a lot since stacking them can mean less space


not sure if this is relative to what u guys are talkin about but when i had a bag of cubex next to  a bag of spruce point the cubex bag looked bigger.....so when i put the spruce points in the hopper it took the whole bag with a little room to spare, where as any other 40 lb bag i put in to an empty hopper i couldn't get the whole bag in.


----------



## jtakeman

HEMI_1500 said:
			
		

> Medreach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the overall density of a pellet is hard to tell. But you can usually tell by the overall appearence of the bags next to each other. By high or low density pellets.. I think that helps a lot since stacking them can mean less space
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if this is relative to what u guys are talkin about but when i had a bag of cubex next to  a bag of spruce point the cubex bag looked bigger.....so when i put the spruce points in the hopper it took the whole bag with a little room to spare, where as any other 40 lb bag i put in to an empty hopper i couldn't get the whole bag in.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure the softwood are going to be hi density. The only skinny bags I have are the Rockies, So all others are low density. I had some spare time so I weighed the bags today. Bath room scale. All are close to 40 on the nose. Maybe slightly under or over. 

I picked up 2 bags of Bayou at HD. I am adding to the list. Still looking for:

Maine Woods(local TSC has but wont open a pallet), Michigans, Green Team and Stove Chow.

Thanks
jay


----------



## tinkabranc

Riddle me this.

How come carrying a 40lb bag of hardwood pellets "feels" heavier than 40lb bag of softwood pellets? :lol:


----------



## geek

jay, check Big Y, they have the Maine Woods and you can buy per bag, for the Greene Team maybe you can check the www.primopellets.com dealer in wallingford, perhaps not far from you.......

..


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> jay, check Big Y, they have the Maine Woods and you can buy per bag, for the Greene Team maybe you can check the www.primopellets.com dealer in wallingford, perhaps not far from you.......
> 
> ..



Thanks geek, I'll check them next.

I have the Firesides in the stove now. I got my average temp of 228º. The fines are not to bad(About 1/2 a cup or so). Only burned 3/4 of a bag so far. The Rockies are complete. I'll post a picture of the mason jar with ash content soon!

I'll keep you posted

jay


----------



## SXIPro

Aubuchon Hardware is carrying Michigans. Not sure if you have Aubuchons in CT though???


----------



## jtakeman

SXIPro said:
			
		

> Aubuchon Hardware is carrying Michigans. Not sure if you have Aubuchons in CT though???



I haven't seen any Aubuchons in CT. I found them though CTpellet has both Mainewoods and Michigans. I will take a run this week.

jay


----------



## mnkywrnch

SXIPro said:
			
		

> Aubuchon Hardware is carrying Michigans. Not sure if you have Aubuchons in CT though???


Im burning north country right now made by michigan wood pellet there a good shoulder season pellet but thats it ,very ashy.Glad I paid cheap money for them.


----------



## jtakeman

mnkywrnch said:
			
		

> Im burning north country right now made by michigan wood pellet there a good shoulder season pellet but thats it ,very ashy.Glad I paid cheap money for them.



I can get the North country pellets here too! $259/ton from a pellet house. I thought it was too good to be true so I passed on them.

Check post 1 Rockies results are in!


----------



## mnkywrnch

jtakeman said:
			
		

> mnkywrnch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im burning north country right now made by michigan wood pellet there a good shoulder season pellet but thats it ,very ashy.Glad I paid cheap money for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get the North country pellets here too! $259/ton from a pellet house. I thought it was too good to be true so I passed on them.
> 
> Check post 1 Rockies results are in!
Click to expand...

Nice post Jay very informative, the ashes from the Rockies if it was two bags,that's what you will get from 1 of the Michigan's BTW I got the north country for $229 and I picked up myself that's the only reason I bought them.


----------



## jtakeman

mnkywrnch said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mnkywrnch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im burning north country right now made by michigan wood pellet there a good shoulder season pellet but thats it ,very ashy.Glad I paid cheap money for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get the North country pellets here too! $259/ton from a pellet house. I thought it was too good to be true so I passed on them.
> 
> Check post 1 Rockies results are in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice post Jay very informative, the ashes from the Rockies if it was two bags,that's what you will get from 1 of the Michigan's BTW I got the north country for $229 and I picked up myself that's the only reason I bought them.
Click to expand...


1/2 a jar was more than I expected from them. I wonder how much I'll get from the mainewoods? 

Anyway I am almost done with the firesides Ultra's. About 1/2 a bag left. There is a sign I am not pleased with. The glass is covered with black stuff??? But we will have to wait a day or so to see the ash content.

I think The prest o logs will go in next. then the infernos? Or maybe the Bayou's after seeing the post with the stove all messed up!

jay


----------



## jtakeman

Fireside Ultras are finish and I am not impressed with there performance. About 3/4 of a jar of ash. Its over the 2 1/2 cup mark. Black soot on the glass! Heat output was OK.

You be the judge. Beaten by the Rockies.

Check post 1 Fireside results are in!
jay


----------



## joefraser

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Fireside Ultras are finish and I am not impressed with there performance. About 3/4 of a jar of ash. Its over the 2 1/2 cup mark. Black soot on the glass! Heat output was OK.
> 
> You be the judge. Beaten by the Rockies.
> 
> Also here is a photo of the samples so far. Yes the Prest O Logs are darker than the others! I will get the temps tonight.
> 
> Check post 1 Fireside results are in!
> jay



Does the darkness of the pellet tell you anything about how they burn?


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> jay, check Big Y, they have the Maine Woods and you can buy per bag, for the Greene Team maybe you can check the www.primopellets.com dealer in wallingford, perhaps not far from you.......
> 
> ..



Geek,

These are the Green Teams I'm looking for. Link: 

http://woodpelletreview.blogspot.com/2009/01/green-team.html

The green team you have are much better quality. I have yet to see those at a bigbox store.

jay


----------



## geek

ok, i see.

I agree with BTU, color means nothing to me now, my Greene Team Gold Premium are VERY dark, but boy these pellets burn GREAT and smell great...


----------



## jtakeman

Check post 1 Presto Logs results are in

All I can say is I am not impressed with them.

Infernos are burning. Still getting temps. Fines are the worst so far and pellets crumble easily. Update: They have been burning for better than an hour and the temps are the lowest so far. I had to put the dampar on the lowest setting EVER. They absolutely don't throw any heat period. I have a feeling I will have to turn the stove up another setting just to keep the house warm. These things are JUNK. macman was right! Not even worth buying these. I am voting these for the 2009/2010 MUSHY award! They have a pretty picture on the bag though! BUYERS BEWARE! I think I need a bigger jar for the ash collection too!

EDIT: Temp is 185º average.
Lowest average temperature of any pellet I have tested to date! Yes even the ACP put out more temp than these!

YUK!
jay

P.S. Wife came home with 2 bags of Michigans from True Value hardware. $5.99/bag. (She is even getting into the pellet hunting).


----------



## mapezzul

Jay,

The Lowe's in Danbury has a lot of variety right now- including Greene Team in the white bag, Eco- Flames, Presto-logs, Inferno, Greenway, Corinth, and a few others (one I recall being in a brownish bag from Wisconsin, believe it was Marth?). I wish I wrote them down. 

I have not seen such variety and actual quality at a big box, all for $245 a ton and delivery is $65 flat no matter the number of tons. Corinth and the Eco-Flames at that price point are great deals.

-M


----------



## jtakeman

mapezzul said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> The Lowe's in Danbury has a lot of variety right now- including Greene Team in the white bag, Eco- Flames, Presto-logs, Inferno, Greenway, Corinth, and a few others (one I recall being in a brownish bag from Wisconsin, believe it was Marth?). I wish I wrote them down.
> 
> I have not seen such variety and actual quality at a big box, all for $245 a ton and delivery is $65 flat no matter the number of tons. Corinth and the Eco-Flames at that price point are great deals.
> 
> -M



Thanks for the tip. Looks like I need to take a little ride! (What ever you do, Don't buy any INFERNO's).

jay


----------



## investor7952

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Just picked up some Inferno pellets at Price Choppers. But they didn't chop the price $6.99 a bag OUCH!
> 
> jay




I just returned 3 of 4 bags I bought of infernos.4.99 lowes.  Tons of fines tons of small jagged edges. Alot of ash.The stove chows for the same price at HD Much better !!


----------



## jtakeman

investor7952 said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up some Inferno pellets at Price Choppers. But they didn't chop the price $6.99 a bag OUCH!
> 
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just returned 3 of 4 bags I bought of infernos.4.99 lowes.  Tons of fines tons of small jagged edges. Alot of ash.The stove chows for the same price at HD Much better !!
Click to expand...


The Infernos are horrible, They are no deal at any price! IMO.

Stove Chow is on my list. Just haven't found any yet. I will try the Bayou's next.

jay


----------



## saturngirl1

BTU said:
			
		

> joefraser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireside Ultras are finish and I am not impressed with there performance. About 3/4 of a jar of ash. Its over the 2 1/2 cup mark. Black soot on the glass! Heat output was OK.
> 
> You be the judge. Beaten by the Rockies.
> 
> Also here is a photo of the samples so far. Yes the Prest O Logs are darker than the others! I will get the temps tonight.
> 
> Check post 1 Fireside results are in!
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the darkness of the pellet tell you anything about how they burn?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO...that is an old wife's tale.. You can't tell how good/bad a pellet is by it's color, you have to burn it to find out.
Click to expand...


I do have to disagree just a tiny bit. Sometimes pellets that are too dry will turn a dark brown, almost burned looking on the outside. They will not burn well.

Samantha Eldredge
Quality
Corinth Wood Pellets


----------



## saturngirl1

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Medreach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JTakeman, I would also take interest in the total weight of the bag if the bag is overfilled or underfilled.  High density vs. low density pellets and the overall color of the pellet.  Dark, Medium, Light pellets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The density is hard to measure. I don't have the equipment for that. The weight I might takle. The color will be photo'd for you to compare. I will take samples from each product. Put them in a sample baggie and lable.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> jay
Click to expand...


Jay, if you can find a 1 cubic foot container you can measure density. PM me for instructions on this if you would like them. As for density differences between hardwood and softwood, there shouldn't be any if all of the parameters are met. This is because of the die size used, the wood fiber is compacted the same. Diameter on both range from .25 to .26 mm.

Samantha Eldredge
Quality
Corinth Wood Pellets


----------



## jtakeman

saturngirl1 said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medreach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JTakeman, I would also take interest in the total weight of the bag if the bag is overfilled or underfilled.  High density vs. low density pellets and the overall color of the pellet.  Dark, Medium, Light pellets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The density is hard to measure. I don't have the equipment for that. The weight I might takle. The color will be photo'd for you to compare. I will take samples from each product. Put them in a sample baggie and lable.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> jay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jay, if you can find a 1 cubic foot container you can measure density. PM me for instructions on this if you would like them. As for density differences between hardwood and softwood, there shouldn't be any if all of the parameters are met. This is because of the die size used, the wood fiber is compacted the same. Diameter on both range from .25 to .26 mm.
> 
> Samantha Eldredge
> Quality
> Corinth Wood Pellets
Click to expand...


Samantha, Thanks for giving us you veiws, Its nice having the pellets represented here. I will PM for instructions. But they all seem about the same to me. The Rockies where mabe a tad denser than the others. Or they were mishandle and the bag seemed skinny compared to the others. 

Mind if I compare your pellets in this? Do you think this is a fair comparision? Am I missing anything??

Thanks
jay


----------



## tgloersen

Hey Jay,

Just my 2-cents,  Picked up some Presto-logs, Somersets, and Marth from Lowes in Derby, CT.  Was doing the same thing as far as testing.  I beleieve they were 4.93/bag

Anyway i have only tried the Presto-logs so far.  Found that they have allot of fines,  heat output seemed to be Ok.  Definetly allot more ash then say what Barefoots i was burning last year.

I'm saving my Hamers Hot Ones for the real cold months.


----------



## globewyre

This is a cool list.   I have buyiing different brands from the box store becuase they are  cheaper. $6 a bag is the avg cost from non box stores.  HD is charging $5 right now.


----------



## sinnian

I don't believe I am not the first to say this, and am sure I will not be the last, but........

*THANK YOU J*


----------



## saturngirl1

Jesus said:
			
		

> saturngirl1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joefraser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireside Ultras are finish and I am not impressed with there performance. About 3/4 of a jar of ash. Its over the 2 1/2 cup mark. Black soot on the glass! Heat output was OK.
> 
> You be the judge. Beaten by the Rockies.
> 
> Also here is a photo of the samples so far. Yes the Prest O Logs are darker than the others! I will get the temps tonight.
> 
> Check post 1 Fireside results are in!
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the darkness of the pellet tell you anything about how they burn?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO...that is an old wife's tale.. You can't tell how good/bad a pellet is by it's color, you have to burn it to find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have to disagree just a tiny bit. Sometimes pellets that are too dry will turn a dark brown, almost burned looking on the outside. They will not burn well.
> 
> Samantha Eldredge
> Quality
> Corinth Wood Pellets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why wont a too dry pellet not burn well?
Click to expand...


We've noticed when a machine is running a little too hot and the moisture is a little low that the pellets will scorch a bit and they don't burn well. It isn't something that happens often thankfully but it does.


----------



## jtakeman

Check First post the results are in for the Inferno's

Hey, I got my first real CLINKER this year(so far) Check photo attachment.

I only have one thing to say about the Inferior's. I mean Inferno's. Not worth wasting your hard earned cash on. 

I nominate them for this years MUSHY award. Worst pellet of the year (to date).

jay

P.S. I am having fun really. I might complain a little. But it is interesting. Wife is kinda joining in too!. She been pellet hunting for me. My goal is to have fun and learn! Maybe I can help someone else in the process!

Thanks


----------



## jtakeman

sinnian said:
			
		

> I don't believe I am not the first to say this, and am sure I will not be the last, but........
> 
> *THANK YOU J*



 Awe shucks! Your making me blush! :red:

Here's a photo to compare the samples.


----------



## schoondog

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Check First post the results are in for the Inferno's
> 
> Hey, I got my first real CLINKER this year(so far) Check photo attachment.
> 
> I only have one thing to say about the Inferior's. I mean Inferno's. Not worth wasting your hard earned cash on.
> 
> I nominate them for this years MUSHY award. Worst pellet of the year (to date).
> 
> jay
> 
> P.S. I am having fun really. I might complain a little. But it is interesting. Wife is kinda joining in too!. She been pellet hunting for me. My goal is to have fun and learn! Maybe I can help someone else in the process!
> 
> Thanks


This is my idea of reality TV (PC) ! 

Schoondog


----------



## chrisasst

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Fireside Ultras are finish and I am not impressed with there performance. About 3/4 of a jar of ash. Its over the 2 1/2 cup mark. Black soot on the glass! Heat output was OK.
> 
> You be the judge. Beaten by the Rockies.
> 
> Also here is a photo of the samples so far. Yes the Prest O Logs are darker than the others! I will get the temps tonight.
> 
> Check post 1 Fireside results are in!
> jay




Wow...those pres to logs are a whole lot darker than the one I currently have in my stove. The ones I have are light color almost like your fireside's..


----------



## amick780

Thats a big booger!


----------



## jtakeman

amick780 said:
			
		

> Thats a big booger!



Hard as a rock too. I had to really crank the heat on the stove to get any heat from the Inferno's. I am really surprised that it made it through the mixer( auger stirrer ) in my burn pot. I have gotten very small ones, But nothin like this rock!

jay


----------



## amick780

jtakeman said:
			
		

> amick780 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a big booger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard as a rock too. I had to really crank the heat on the stove to get any heat from the Inferno's. I am really surprised that it made it through the mixer( auger stirrer ) in my burn pot. I have gotten very small ones, But nothin like this rock!
> 
> jay
Click to expand...


As impressive as it is, goes to show you how bad those pellets are. I had spied them at our Price Chopper Grocery store for $5.99/bag.....I almost fell over! That was $1.00 off too


----------



## CanadaClinker

Great Info Jay.... I'm riveted..... hey maybe save up all the clinkers you get and after the testing is all done, use these little ingots to start your own foundry.....  :lol:


----------



## jtakeman

amick780 said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amick780 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a big booger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard as a rock too. I had to really crank the heat on the stove to get any heat from the Inferno's. I am really surprised that it made it through the mixer( auger stirrer ) in my burn pot. I have gotten very small ones, But nothin like this rock!
> 
> jay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As impressive as it is, goes to show you how bad those pellets are. I had spied them at our Price Chopper Grocery store for $5.99/bag.....I almost fell over! That was $1.00 off too
Click to expand...


I got mine at Big Y. I paid $6.99 for them. I don't have the big y card.



			
				CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> Great Info Jay.... I'm riveted..... hey maybe save up all the clinkers you get and after the testing is all done, use these little ingots to start your own foundry.....  :lol:



I think I will send it off to the manufactor. Maybe they can find another use for the pellets!


----------



## SXIPro

jtakeman said:
			
		

> amick780 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amick780 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a big booger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard as a rock too. I had to really crank the heat on the stove to get any heat from the Inferno's. I am really surprised that it made it through the mixer( auger stirrer ) in my burn pot. I have gotten very small ones, But nothin like this rock!
> 
> jay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As impressive as it is, goes to show you how bad those pellets are. I had spied them at our Price Chopper Grocery store for $5.99/bag.....I almost fell over! That was $1.00 off too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got mine at Big Y. I paid $6.99 for them. I don't have the big y card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadaClinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Info Jay.... I'm riveted..... hey maybe save up all the clinkers you get and after the testing is all done, use these little ingots to start your own foundry.....  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I will send it off to the manufactor. *Maybe they can find another use for the pellets![/*quote]
> 
> Just squeeze it real tight between your two hands and it'll turn into a diamond. Didn't you ever see that episode of Superman???
Click to expand...


----------



## jtakeman

It was a little colder today and I was able to burn about a ½ bag of the Bayou pellets. The glass has hazed over already. Not black but light gray. I was able to get the average heat output from them. I updated the chart on post 1. I don't have the ash yet. It will be a few days for that. The fines were more than expected. I got 1¼ cups per bag. So I called that medium for the fines. Heat seemed OK at 223º not great but good. I will keep you posted!

jay


----------



## joefraser

Jay,

So I've been burning the Boyou's for a while with my new stove.  I've been taking temps periodically with a digital food stem themometer right at where the air comes out of the blower (I've been going right to the beginning not inside).  On Heat of 8 and fan of 9 I got 183 degrees for the Bayou and 200 degrees for the Okanagans I just started burning.  My only thought is, the Okies are a little bit smaller, how can we be sure that the smaller pellets aren't feeding faster accounting for the difference?

I'm sweating my ass off now!  I only turned it up to high to see how hot they would get as I only bought 3 bags to try.  Definatly alot less ash (softer and fluffier) for the Okies than the Bayou's.  I imagine after 8-12 hras of burning without a clean there would be a bigger differance in temp do to the air being able to circulate better with less clinker.


----------



## jtakeman

joefraser said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> So I've been burning the Boyou's for a while with my new stove. I've been taking temps periodically with a digital food stem themometer right at where the air comes out of the blower (I've been going right to the beginning not inside). On Heat of 8 and fan of 9 I got 183 degrees for the Bayou and 200 degrees for the Okanagans I just started burning. My only thought is, the Okies are a little bit smaller, how can we be sure that the smaller pellets aren't feeding faster accounting for the difference?
> 
> I'm sweating my ass off now! I only turned it up to high to see how hot they would get as I only bought 3 bags to try. Definatly alot less ash (softer and fluffier) for the Okies than the Bayou's. I imagine after 8-12 hras of burning without a clean there would be a bigger differance in temp do to the air being able to circulate better with less clinker.



I never worried about it. But I assume you will get a minor amount more per turn. The test for that is how long the bag lasts. If the longer larger pellet is lasting for 24 hrs. and the smaller is 20 hrs. The quick fix is lowering the feed to get them close to the 24 hrs. Them recheck your temps. 

If you think the Okies are small, Try to find some Barefoots. They actually use a smaller die for there pallets. You will get great heat but the you will go through more. Adjust the feed and it seems to even out. 

I can't do any time studies. My stove is on Auto/off and is on a T-stat. There is no way to judge the amount of time it has run per day. And every day has been different. You really need to run a stove on manual for the start to the end of such a test to get true time studies. I don't plan on doing that. I like my stat feature and my house temp maintained. I will leave that to another forum member. One that runs there's 24/7 on one set speed.


----------



## gbreda

Jay

Thanks for this test, I am looking forward to the Greene Team results.  Being my first year, I took the advice of not trying to over analyze and just get some decent quality pellets.

I still caught the P1P1 virus anyway.

Geno


----------



## jtakeman

gbreda said:
			
		

> Jay
> 
> Thanks for this test, I am looking forward to the Greene Team results.  Being my first year, I took the advice of not trying to over analyze and just get some decent quality pellets.
> 
> I still caught the P1P1 virus anyway.
> 
> Geno



Doing this test has helped with the side effects from the P1P1 flu. Givin me some good pellet hoarding excuse's too!  I really do need to get to Lowes in Danbury before all the other piggies get the good brands before I do! The best relieve is always been having multiple brands to try and choose from. I still get excited when I find a brand I have been looking for. Like Xmas and birthdays excited. 

I only see one brand in your sig, look's like you need some relief too. Better get shopping. :lol: 

Hay is the P1P1 contagious? Think the wife and kid got it too! 

jay


----------



## gbreda

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I only see one brand in your sig, look's like you need some relief too. Better get shopping. :lol:
> 
> Hay is the P1P1 contagious? Think the wife and kid got it too!
> 
> jay



Well, last weekend was the only time that I used the stove full time (warmed up again as of Tuesday, so its shut down since). Even with the stove in the basement, my better half liked the warmth of the house much better than when I use the oil monster, since I am stingy with the thermostat there. I must say that I did too. Plus the oil monster did not run all weekend, except for hot water :cheese: 

That said, she is most definitely in favor of anything that keeps her warm. She has offered to fill her Durango with bags to help out, so contagious it is.

Geno


----------



## jtakeman

Bayou pellets are finished. See post one for results There was a lot less ash from the Bayous than I expected. The ash was also white colored on the glass and sides.

I put the Penningtons in and I will update the heat from them tonight. Fines were 1½ cups. Ash amount when finished burning.(may take a few days)

I stopped at lowes on the way home and picked up 2 bags of Marth pellets. Added to the list on post 1.

Jay


----------



## odlaw

Great thread and great job. 
Have you tried to put any in a glass of water to see if they float? I personally have never seen a pellet float but have read thats a sign of a good pellet.
Thanks again


----------



## CanadaClinker

.......great job ....keep it up Jay..... still riveted to see the results unfold   .....speaking of water test, i conducted a type of water test last winter on a couple of pellet brands to see their makeup (heard someone mention it on this forum)..... I let them dissolve in water then mixed them up in a clockwise direction and then let them settle in their layers  ..... not sure if this test tells you anything or not....does show the sediment layers of the 2 products to be different.... the one on the right was almost pure white wood while who knows what was in the one on the left..... the on on the left did burn terrible...way too much ash, lots of 4th of july sparks all of the time....... I burn neither of these 2 types anymore since I found a quantity of hardwood lignetics.......... got to love this pellet research eh?.... CC  :lol:

click pic to enlarge it....


----------



## jtakeman

Interesting! I never seen the water test. I see what you mean about the layers. Heavy stuff on the bottom and lighter on top. The one on the left even stained the water to a dark color.

I have never tried floating pellets either for that matter. Wife's tail?

I know what you mean about the brands. We all have our favorites we like to stick with. This year with the higher prices has made me search the other options available. But I do have enough to keep me warm when it turns real cold. Who knows maybe I will find a brand that out preforms my favorite. 

Once I find a good one I think I am going to do some extended tests with them. See how the different batches preform. (Or maybe I am just bored and need something to do for the winter). 

I found a neat scale at work. And I have permission from above to use it. It can measure in any format. I want to measure the ash from all the burns. Maybe try to figure the % of ash per brand too!

jay


----------



## CanadaClinker

Jay... re "(Or maybe I am just bored and need something to do for the winter)" ....... bet your retired......that will be me in 2 years from now (only been at it 31 now) ...... lookn' forward to it for sure.... then watch out.... might be testing the testing ........ ha......CC  :lol:


----------



## jtakeman

CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> Jay... re "(Or maybe I am just bored and need something to do for the winter)" ....... bet your retired......that will be me in 2 years from now (only been at it 31 now) ...... lookn' forward to it for sure.... then watch out.... might be testing the testing ........ ha......CC  :lol:



No not retired(still have 20+ to go), Just rather stay in where its warm. I have all my projects completed(the ones I can afford to do anyways). Because I've been getting one furlough week of a month. Going to put all my summer toys away this weekend and pull out the winter ones. You know the yearly shed swap. Maybe blow some leaves around. The I will be ready to hibrinate till spring. 

What else would a pellet head do when they get bored? Search the forums and test pellets. Of coarse I get to go pellet hunting every now and then too!

Stay warm
jay


----------



## GIPPER

JUST WONDERING IF YOU COULD TEST BAREFOOTS, OKANAGANS, O'MALLEYS, NEWP(TAN). THANKS


----------



## jamesdjs

Jay, thanks for all the testing and time you've put into this.
 :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman

GIPPER said:
			
		

> JUST WONDERING IF YOU COULD TEST BAREFOOTS, OKANAGANS, O'MALLEYS, NEWP(TAN). THANKS



I will get to these brands. But not in these thread. I want to compare the big box brands first. Then I will get to the pellet house brands. Keep your eye out for The Best of the pellet house pellets! I have 3 of those brands already. Cubex, Spruce Pointes, and Lignetics will also be in there. Not sure about the NEWP's(maybe).



			
				jamesdjs said:
			
		

> Jay, thanks for all the testing and time you've put into this.
> :cheese:



I would be doing this anyway. So I am just sharing with all of you. Been really fun so far.

jay


----------



## Romy

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Bayou pellets are finished. See post one for results There was a lot less ash from the Bayous than I expected. The ash was also white colored on the glass and sides.
> 
> I put the Penningtons in and I will update the heat from them tonight. Fines were 1½ cups. Ash amount when finished burning.(may take a few days)
> 
> I attached a photo of the sample bags for comparison.
> 
> I stopped at lowes on the way home and picked up 2 bags of Marth pellets. Added to the list on post 1.
> 
> Jay



1½ cups of fines?!? From one bag? Holy crap, I'm on my 5th bag of Pennington's and have hardly see any fines. I stopped scooping them and just dump the bags straight into the hopper.


----------



## jtakeman

Romy said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayou pellets are finished. See post one for results There was a lot less ash from the Bayous than I expected. The ash was also white colored on the glass and sides.
> 
> I put the Penningtons in and I will update the heat from them tonight. Fines were 1½ cups. Ash amount when finished burning.(may take a few days)
> 
> I attached a photo of the sample bags for comparison.
> 
> I stopped at lowes on the way home and picked up 2 bags of Marth pellets. Added to the list on post 1.
> 
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1½ cups of fines?!? From one bag? Holy crap, I'm on my 5th bag of Pennington's and have hardly see any fines. I stopped scooping them and just dump the bags straight into the hopper.
Click to expand...


I have been screening the pellets in my corn shifter. The 1½ cups is an average. I screened both bags and measured the fines and split the the total. The first bag was not that bad, But the second bag was beat to crap. That's where most of the fines came from. If the bigbox stores would use gentle handling practices, There would have been less fines. I only call it like I see it. My wife picked them up. If I had picked them out, I might have tried to get a better bag. You may have better results with another Walmart. But Ours just throw's them around like an indestructible object.

jay


----------



## Romy

jtakeman said:
			
		

> ...If the bigbox stores would use gentle handling practices, There would have been less fines. I only call it like I see it. My wife picked them up. If I had picked them out, I might have tried to get a better bag. You may have better results with another Walmart. But Ours just throw's them around like an indestructible object.
> 
> jay




Agreed. You take your chances buying by the bag especially from Big Box. I bought my Penningtons as full pallets from Sam's. The first handling they saw was off the freshly unrapped pallet and onto my truck/trailer. Even then, I had to swap out several bags as we got to the bottom of the pallets from being beat up and impaled by careless (and scary) fork truck drivers.


----------



## tgloersen

Burned a some Presto-Logs and Marth(Brown Bag) from Lowes last week.  

The Presto's (Lignetics) had a very good amount of heat and lasted a good amount of time,  but they produced allot of ash and some clinkers.

Marth did not burn as good and produced allot of ash...but i did not find any clinkers.

Somersets will be next!!  Everything cam from Lowes,  Seems like they are buying form many different venders this year.


----------



## jtakeman

See 1st post Penningtons results are in!

Woke up this morning and the house was rather chilly, It was cooler last night and the stove ran out of pellets. So I cleaned the stove and saved the ash from the Pennies. Tossed in the Marth and now the house is warming up.

Pennington's came in at about 20 oz. of ash. Even though I screened out the fines there was alot of saw dust in the hopper. 1st time in the test I had to vacuum my hopper out. 

We have a new Leader in the average temperature. Marth's with an average of 247º. WOW!

Jay


----------



## teddy1971

I've been burning the Prestologs since mid October and the heat is great. They are actually better than the Dry Creek I used last season. There is definitly alot of ash like you said. I had to use a little muscle to clean the stains off the glass with the dry creek but with the prestologs the glass cleaning if effortless. I don't mind the ash. I'm still onmy same cleaning schedule of once every five days. and it seems to go faster since the glass cleaning is easier.


----------



## jtakeman

teddy1971,

Thats great info, Thanks for sharing it with us. I used dry creek for 3 or 4 years in my Quad. They were OK. But I did find that a few other pellets that had more heat and less ash. But at the time they were cheap. I would have to pay $270/ton today price to get them. I feel there are a few better pellets that I can get at that price. 

At one time they were better than they are now. Fiber issue's have maybe got the best from them!

jay

P.S. I set up a photo bucket account and I can now link more photo's to the 1st post. Check it out.


----------



## chrisasst

jtakeman said:
			
		

> See 1st post Penningtons results are in!
> 
> Woke up this morning and the house was rather chilly, It was cooler last night and the stove ran out of pellets. So I cleaned the stove and saved the ash from the Pennies. Tossed in the Marth and now the house is warming up.
> 
> Pennington's came in at about 20 oz. of ash. Even though I screened out the fines there was alot of saw dust in the hopper. 1st time in the test I had to vacuum my hopper out.
> 
> We have a new Leader in the average temperature of 247º. WOW!
> 
> Jay




Really? Penningtons? hotter than even the Rockies?


----------



## jtakeman

chrisasst said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See 1st post Penningtons results are in!
> 
> Woke up this morning and the house was rather chilly, It was cooler last night and the stove ran out of pellets. So I cleaned the stove and saved the ash from the Pennies. Tossed in the Marth and now the house is warming up.
> 
> Pennington's came in at about 20 oz. of ash. Even though I screened out the fines there was alot of saw dust in the hopper. 1st time in the test I had to vacuum my hopper out.
> 
> We have a new Leader in the average temperature of 247º. WOW!
> 
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Penningtons? hotter than even the Rockies?
Click to expand...


Guess I worded that wrong. It's the marth's that have the 247º heat average! Sorry, I will go edit that post!


----------



## dobie daddy

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42520/

Told u they r hot. Pun intended.


----------



## geek

jay,

my local HD has a new pellet brand I've never seen,  "Winter Warm" blue lettering, burns VERY HOT ..!!

glass sort of dirty for a bag and some buildup in burn pot as well as some fines, but man this pellets burn real hot.

Small pellet in size, just like the Fireside Ultra pretty much.

I'm gonna try another bag.

.


----------



## jtakeman

dobie daddy said:
			
		

> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42520/
> 
> Told u they r hot. Pun intended.



I don't think these are the same as what you have been burning. See attachment.



			
				geek said:
			
		

> jay,
> 
> my local HD has a new pellet brand I've never seen,  "Winter Warm" blue lettering, burns VERY HOT ..!!
> 
> glass sort of dirty for a bag and some buildup in burn pot as well as some fines, but man this pellets burn real hot.
> 
> Small pellet in size, just like the Fireside Ultra pretty much.
> 
> I'm gonna try another bag.
> 
> .



Geek, I will add to the list but the funds are starting to dwindle. Plus I want to Do 2 other tests. I will talk about it more later. But I can say Cubex and Lignetics are in there. I plan on only testing what is close to me.


----------



## krooser

jtakeman said:
			
		

> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42520/
> 
> Told u they r hot. Pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think these are the same as what you have been burning. See attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay,
> 
> my local HD has a new pellet brand I've never seen,  "Winter Warm" blue lettering, burns VERY HOT ..!!
> 
> glass sort of dirty for a bag and some buildup in burn pot as well as some fines, but man this pellets burn real hot.
> 
> Small pellet in size, just like the Fireside Ultra pretty much.
> 
> I'm gonna try another bag.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are those Marth hard or soft wood? I've burned both but can't remember the bag colors....
> 
> Geek, I will add to the list but the funds are starting to dwindle. Plus I want to Do 2 other tests. I will talk about it more later. But I can say Cubex and Lignetics are in there. I plan on only testing what is close to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## jtakeman

krooser,

These say hardwood on the bag. They should be done tomorrow or so. I will measure the ash and post the results. But I have to say I expected much worst. They have been reported to be not so great from other members. So far my stove doesn't dislike them. Light gray glaze on the glass and good heat. There looking like the Sleeper of the bigbox brands so far.

I'll know more when the ash results are scored. 

Update: 

All 

I added BrandY to the mix. They are another Pellet house top performer and are noted to be One of the better hardwood pellets.

Recap.

BrandX is a top performing Softwood pellet.

BrandY is a top performing Hardwood pellet.

These are like the controls of the test. They are noted to have extreme heat and very low ash. Now I just have to go find them.

If you want I can have a vote on the brands. You can tell me which softwood and hardwood to go in the test. 

jay


----------



## dobie daddy

jtakeman said:
			
		

> dobie daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42520/
> 
> Told u they r hot. Pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think these are the same as what you have been burning. See attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their the same differnt bag. Marth also makes them for their farm&barn;.
Click to expand...


----------



## vargy

burned any of the *InstantHeat* pellets yet. just curious it is the sister company of the sawmill i supervise . Got tons and tons of pellets sitting around right now couldnt make enough last year..


----------



## krooser

jtakeman said:
			
		

> krooser,
> 
> These say hardwood on the bag. They should be done tomorrow or so. I will measure the ash and post the results. But I have to say I expected much worst. They have been reported to be not so great from other members. So far my stove doesn't dislike them. Light gray glaze on the glass and good heat. There looking like the Sleeper of the bigbox brands so far.
> 
> I'll know more when the ash results are scored.
> 
> Update:
> 
> All
> 
> I added BrandY to the mix. They are another Pellet house top performer and are noted to be One of the better hardwood pellets.
> 
> Recap.
> 
> BrandX is a top performing Softwood pellet.
> 
> BrandY is a top performing Hardwood pellet.
> 
> These are like the controls of the test. They are noted to have extreme heat and very low ash. Now I just have to go find them.
> 
> If you want I can have a vote on the brands. You can tell me which softwood and hardwood to go in the test.
> 
> jay



Their softwood pellet is much better IMHO. A lot less ash from my point of view.

If I had the $$$ I'd send you a pallet of pellets... several different brands... for you to try. Maybe you should ask for "pellet" donations... a bag here... a bag there... heat your house for free!!


----------



## jtakeman

vargy said:
			
		

> burned any of the *InstantHeat* pellets yet. just curious it is the sister company of the sawmill i supervise . Got tons and tons of pellets sitting around right now couldnt make enough last year..



Not yet, But there on my list and in the pellet stack. I will get to them soon. Starting to get regular burns now.



			
				krooser said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krooser,
> 
> These say hardwood on the bag. They should be done tomorrow or so. I will measure the ash and post the results. But I have to say I expected much worst. They have been reported to be not so great from other members. So far my stove doesn't dislike them. Light gray glaze on the glass and good heat. There looking like the Sleeper of the bigbox brands so far.
> 
> I'll know more when the ash results are scored.
> 
> Update:
> 
> All
> 
> I added BrandY to the mix. They are another Pellet house top performer and are noted to be One of the better hardwood pellets.
> 
> Recap.
> 
> BrandX is a top performing Softwood pellet.
> 
> BrandY is a top performing Hardwood pellet.
> 
> These are like the controls of the test. They are noted to have extreme heat and very low ash. Now I just have to go find them.
> 
> If you want I can have a vote on the brands. You can tell me which softwood and hardwood to go in the test.
> 
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their softwood pellet is much better IMHO. A lot less ash from my point of view.
> 
> If I had the $$$ I'd send you a pallet of pellets... several different brands... for you to try. Maybe you should ask for "pellet" donations... a bag here... a bag there... heat your house for free!!
Click to expand...


EDIT: Krooser, I would love to be able to sample more of what you have available in your area. Seems like there is some very good mill's out your way!

Hmmm. Test pellets and heat my house for FREE! I like it. Where do I sign up

Anyone want to sign me up as the pellet tester? Send your pellet samples here:

Pellet donations will now be excepted.

Marth pellet finished this morning. I will collect the ash after work tonight and The michigans will go in. Watch for updates in post 1.

jay


----------



## tgloersen

Tried Somersetts from Lowes.  Very little Ash.  VERY LITTLE HEAT, don't wast your money.  Marth and presto-logs were much better.  I vote for Presto-logs being the best out of the three.


----------



## imacman

Seymour Burning said:
			
		

> ......Marth and presto-logs were much better.


I burned a bag of Marth I got from Lowes, and they seemed like a decent pellet....I had no issues with them at all.


----------



## mnkywrnch

macman said:
			
		

> Seymour Burning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......Marth and presto-logs were much better.
> 
> 
> 
> I burned a bag of Marth I got from Lowes, and they seemed like a decent pellet....I had no issues with them at all.
Click to expand...

Wow a decent pellet at a big box store,Don't let Fanks hear that.


----------



## jtakeman

Update: See 1st Post Marth results are in.

The Marths had 16 oz. of ash in the jar. Glass only had a light gray haze towards the top. Ash seemed light and fluffy. No scale in the burn pot. Temp average was 247º.

Attached a photo of jar.

Michigans are burning in the stove and the temp average is 232º.

You guys getting bored yet?


----------



## joefraser

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Update: See 1st Post Marth results are in.
> 
> You guys getting bored yet?



Doesn't look like it with 6400 views for the thread.  Maybe not your goal for this thread but I am interested to see how much warmer some of the "super premium" pellets compared to the big box "premiums."


----------



## champscorner

Not bored at all. This is great info. It would be really cool if you could get people in different locations(with different brands) to do the same thing your doing and compile one big spreadsheet. By the way do you have somersets on your check list or are those not available to you?


----------



## countk

champscorner said:
			
		

> Not bored at all. This is great info. It would be really cool if you could get people in different locations(with different brands) to do the same thing your doing and compile one big spreadsheet. By the way do you have somersets on your check list or are those not available to you?



Ditto, I love this information!

Right now I'm burning Lignetics and plan to soon do my own very unscientific heat test between Ligs, Okanagan's and Dragon Mountain. Looking forward to see how you test out the Lignetics!


----------



## jtakeman

joefraser said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like it with 6400 views for the thread.  Maybe not your goal for this thread but I am interested to see how much warmer some of the "super premium" pellets compared to the big box "premiums."



I was just checking! Seeing if your paying attention.  



			
				champscorner said:
			
		

> By the way do you have somersets on your check list or are those not available to you?



I haven't seen them were I'm at. They may get here sooner or later. :lol: 



			
				countk said:
			
		

> Ditto, I love this information!
> 
> Right now I'm burning Lignetics and plan to soon do my own very unscientific heat test between Ligs, Okanagan's and Dragon Mountain. Looking forward to see how you test out the Lignetics!



I got my ligs from a friend(who got them from a pellet house), So I will not use them in this test. Stay tuned for the next test for those. Pellet house or Looking for the Ultimate heat pellets. The big names will be in there if I can get them by the bag.  I can't get the dragons near me. Its like a 60 plus mile ride. I would like to hear what you think of them.

Maybe get a little scientific for us???


----------



## gbreda

Not bored at all.  I find myself stopping in to Lowes looking for Marth to try or HD looking for the Winter Warm that Geek tried.  

Tonight saw Bayou and something called Freedom Fuel, but no Marth or Winter Warm.

So far have burned just the Greene Teams.  No clinkers, but burn pot scraping is needed.  Seem to be decent heat, but I dont have any real experience yet.
Saving the Okies for the colder weather.......


----------



## keep-in warm

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Michigans.


----------



## jtakeman

See 1st post Michigans are complete.

I was shocked by the ash amount from the Michigans. Much more than I expected. Right at the 31 oz. mark on the jar. 

Instant Heat's are in the stove.

Fines were low (a little less than ½ a cup from both bags). Temp average 224º.

If you have noticed I removed the ash amount numbers from the jars. I am going to weigh them some time this week. I will also update the chart and jar with the exact weight from the ash sample. This way we can figure out the exact ash percentage. 

Correct me if I am wrong. 

To get the percentage. We know that 80 lbs is 1280 ounces. And as an example. We have 15 ounces of ash. So that would be 1.17% of ash. 

15 divided by 1280 = 0.0117 or 1.17%. Correct???

jay


----------



## mnkywrnch

Great post jay, that looks about right for north country pellets Im burning now made by michigan lots of ash decent heat.


----------



## CanadaClinker

jtakeman said:
			
		

> See 1st post Michigans are complete.
> 
> I was shocked by the ash amount from the Michigans. Much more than I expected. Right at the 31 oz. mark on the jar.
> 
> Instant Heat's are in the stove.
> 
> Fines were low (a little less than ½ a cup from both bags). Temp average 224º.
> 
> If you have noticed I removed the ash amount numbers from the jars. I am going to weigh them some time this week. I will also update the chart and jar with the exact weight from the ash sample. This way we can figure out the exact ash percentage.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> To get the percentage. We know that 80 lbs is 1280 ounces. And as an example. We have 15 ounces of ash. So that would be 1.17% of ash.
> 
> 15 divided by 1280 = 0.0117 or 1.17%. Correct???
> 
> jay





......right on Jay......looks close enough for this burner...... cc    ;-)


----------



## amick780

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Update: See 1st Post Marth results are in.
> 
> The Marths had 16 oz. of ash in the jar. Glass only had a light gray haze towards the top. Ash seemed light and fluffy. No scale in the burn pot. Temp average was 247º.
> 
> You guys getting bored yet?



Not bored here, love the info...I think I will have to try out the Marths in my stove. Looks like a good pellet for the price IMO. Keep up the good work. You have become the pellet king!


----------



## jtakeman

amick780 said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: See 1st Post Marth results are in.
> 
> The Marths had 16 oz. of ash in the jar. Glass only had a light gray haze towards the top. Ash seemed light and fluffy. No scale in the burn pot. Temp average was 247º.
> 
> You guys getting bored yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bored here, love the info...I think I will have to try out the Marths in my stove. Looks like a good pellet for the price IMO. Keep up the good work. You have become the pellet king!
Click to expand...


No,No, No, macman is the pellet king! I can't afford to even try to keep up with him. ;-) 

But I can try every brand I can in small amounts. Thats how I handle this little pellet illness I have. It is a sickness and very hard to control.

I will take pellet control meds for the rest of my life now. But I heard BEER also helps. :lol: 

Pellet Tester will do. 

Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## gbreda

edit: moved to new thread


----------



## amick780

jtakeman said:
			
		

> amick780 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: See 1st Post Marth results are in.
> 
> The Marths had 16 oz. of ash in the jar. Glass only had a light gray haze towards the top. Ash seemed light and fluffy. No scale in the burn pot. Temp average was 247º.
> 
> You guys getting bored yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bored here, love the info...I think I will have to try out the Marths in my stove. Looks like a good pellet for the price IMO. Keep up the good work. You have become the pellet king!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,No, No, macman is the pellet king! I can't afford to even try to keep up with him. ;-)
> 
> But I can try every brand I can in small amounts. Thats how I handle this little pellet illness I have. It is a sickness and very hard to control.
> 
> I will take pellet control meds for the rest of my life now. But I heard BEER also helps. :lol:
> 
> Pellet Tester will do.
> 
> Thanks for the nice words.
Click to expand...


Beer does seem to help, but after a few I just seem to stare at the Pellet stove!! Just can't get out of this pellet hole!!


----------



## keep-in warm

re: Michigans....

I always suspected the ash content was pushing the premium level.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## joefraser

keep-in warm said:
			
		

> re: Michigans....
> 
> I always suspected the ash content was pushing the premium level.  Thanks for the confirmation.



Has anyone ever seen a pellet NOT listed as premium (besides the super premiums?


----------



## CanadaClinker

hey joe...........don't want to be too cynical about this but..... remember they print the word 'premium' on the plastic bag at a different plant or factory 'long' before they run a production of pellets in their plant..... what does that tell you......... if they have a bad batch of sawdust that week, it still goes in the same bag. You can't trust what's written on the bag.... you can, for the most part trust what the majority of people's experience expressed on this fantastic forum.... there.... my rant is over.... gonna get some coffee (with baileys) .....  :lol:


----------



## jtakeman

joe said:
			
		

> keep-in warm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re: Michigans....
> 
> I always suspected the ash content was pushing the premium level. Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a pellet NOT listed as premium (besides the super premiums?
Click to expand...




			
				CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> hey joe...........don't want to be too cynical about this but..... remember they print the word 'premium' on the plastic bag at a different plant or factory 'long' before they run a production of pellets in their plant..... what does that tell you......... if they have a bad batch of sawdust that week, it still goes in the same bag. You can't trust what's written on the bag.... you can, for the most part trust what the majority of people's experience expressed on this fantastic forum.... there.... my rant is over.... gonna get some coffee (with baileys) ..... :lol:



To answer joes question, Yes I have. PFI has a rating for the Industrial pellets as well. I purchased furnace grade Oak pellets last year. PFI labeled stated Utility.

Because of the question and comments I added if the brands had the PFI label on them. The column on the far right in the chart has y or n checked. I can't believe the inferno's passed the PFI standards. I can't remember if the ACP's had a PFI label on the bag. But if the Inferiors can have one. I bet a bag a dirt could too!(my rant)

Just FYI. pass the baileys please!
jay


----------



## jtakeman

I had to go to a True Value in Torrington (my local didn't have what I needed). Low and behold They had Lignetics(hardwood-Conifir blend). First I have seen them at a big box store. I didn't buy them because I have 2 bags already. But I will add them to the list and burn them right after the Instant Heat pellets.

 Looks like I am all most finished with the yard work. I want to take a run to the Danbury HD and Lowes.

I need some scouts to check out what they have available there now. As a per bag purchase. I should be able to go on Sunday morning sometime.

Could a fellow member hit the HD and Lowes. Please check out what they have around Thursday or Friday. I would hate to take a run there and not find what is on the to do list. :-S 

Brands still looking for are:
Corinth
Eurekas
Green Team
Clean Energy
Green Way
Potomics
Somerset
Stove chow

Thanks
jay


----------



## sinnian

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I can't believe the inferno's passed the PFI standards. I can't remember if the ACP's had a PFI label on the bag. But if the Inferiors can have one. I bet a bag a dirt could too!(my rant)jay



ANYONE can use the PFI logo!  (seriously)


----------



## jtakeman

sinnian said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the inferno's passed the PFI standards. I can't remember if the ACP's had a PFI label on the bag. But if the Inferiors can have one. I bet a bag a dirt could too!(my rant)jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE can use the PFI logo!  (seriously)
Click to expand...


As long as you fork over $1000.00 you can. Then $400.00 a year after that.


----------



## joefraser

jtakeman said:
			
		

> sinnian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the inferno's passed the PFI standards. I can't remember if the ACP's had a PFI label on the bag. But if the Inferiors can have one. I bet a bag a dirt could too!(my rant)jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE can use the PFI logo!  (seriously)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you fork over $1000.00 you can. Then $400.00 a year after that.
Click to expand...


I'll buy any bag of pellets stamped "Approved by official Pellet Pig Tester Jay Takeman"over one by the PFI anyday :exclaim:


----------



## CanadaClinker

joefraser said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinnian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the inferno's passed the PFI standards. I can't remember if the ACP's had a PFI label on the bag. But if the Inferiors can have one. I bet a bag a dirt could too!(my rant)jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE can use the PFI logo!  (seriously)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you fork over $1000.00 you can. Then $400.00 a year after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll buy any bag of pellets stamped "Approved by official Pellet Pig Tester Jake Takeman"over one by the PFI anyday :exclaim:
Click to expand...


.......that's a 'ABOPPTJT' stamp on the bag rather than PFI.... i'm for it!    :lol:


----------



## gbreda

CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> joefraser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinnian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the inferno's passed the PFI standards. I can't remember if the ACP's had a PFI label on the bag. But if the Inferiors can have one. I bet a bag a dirt could too!(my rant)jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE can use the PFI logo!  (seriously)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you fork over $1000.00 you can. Then $400.00 a year after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll buy any bag of pellets stamped "Approved by official Pellet Pig Tester Jake Takeman"over one by the PFI anyday :exclaim:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......that's a 'ABOPPTJT' stamp on the bag rather than PFI.... i'm for it!    :lol:
Click to expand...


I'll 3rd that!!  I think that makes it official.   At least more trustwothy than PFI label


----------



## geek

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I want to take a run to the Danbury HD and Lowes.
> 
> I need some scouts to check out what they have available there now. As a per bag purchase. I should be able to go on Sunday morning sometime.
> 
> Could a fellow member hit the HD and Lowes. Please check out what they have around Thursday or Friday. I would hate to take a run there and not find what is on the to do list. :-S
> 
> Brands still looking for are:
> Corinth
> Eurekas
> Green Team
> Clean Energy
> Green Way
> Potomics
> Somerset
> Stove chow
> 
> Thanks
> jay



jay, i can trade a couple bags of my greene team gold premium if you'd like, not sure where you live but i'm in Naugatuck, feelo PM me if you'd like and want to stop by......


----------



## jtakeman

CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> joefraser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinnian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the inferno's passed the PFI standards. I can't remember if the ACP's had a PFI label on the bag. But if the Inferiors can have one. I bet a bag a dirt could too!(my rant)jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE can use the PFI logo!  (seriously)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you fork over $1000.00 you can. Then $400.00 a year after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll buy any bag of pellets stamped "Approved by official Pellet Pig Tester Jake Takeman"over one by the PFI anyday :exclaim:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......that's a 'ABOPPTJT' stamp on the bag rather than PFI.... i'm for it!    :lol:
Click to expand...


So you guys want to adopt me? ADOPPT JT

Cool. :cheese: But it will cost you lots and lots of pellets. And never leave me alone with your pellet stash if you know whats good for you! 



			
				geek said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take a run to the Danbury HD and Lowes.
> 
> I need some scouts to check out what they have available there now. As a per bag purchase. I should be able to go on Sunday morning sometime.
> 
> Could a fellow member hit the HD and Lowes. Please check out what they have around Thursday or Friday. I would hate to take a run there and not find what is on the to do list. :-S
> 
> Brands still looking for are:
> Corinth
> Eurekas
> Green Team
> Clean Energy
> Green Way
> Potomics
> Somerset
> Stove chow
> 
> Thanks
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay, i can trade a couple bags of my greene team gold premium if you'd like, not sure where you live but i'm in Naugatuck, feelo PM me if you'd like and want to stop by......
Click to expand...


Greene Team gold premium would be great for the next test of Pellet house pellets. I will trade you 2 bags of mainewoods or Inferno's. Maybe ACP's. Just kidding. I got some good ones to trade with in my stash! PM sent!

Bump the Scout request! Any Danbury CT peeps here? Or anyone close willing to stop by there?

Brands still looking for are:
Corinth
Eurekas
Green Team
Clean Energy
Green Way
MaineWoods
Potomics
Somerset
Stove chow

jay


----------



## MainePellethead

JT......   are  you  getting  taz credits  to cover  your glassware, labels etc   for testing?     If not......  what about  stimulus  money??     lol


----------



## jtakeman

MainePellethead said:
			
		

> JT......   are  you  getting  taz credits  to cover  your glassware, labels etc   for testing?     If not......  what about  stimulus  money??     lol



I bet I wouldn't qualify for the stimulus money, I don't spend enough bonus money on my employees.  :roll: 

I will have to try to claim some of this at tax time. Thanks for the tip. What can I call the deduction?   

I quess I have start excepting pellet donations. But then I would also have to claim that as extra income. Might put me in another tax braket! :blank:


----------



## MainePellethead

Informative Development?    I'm  sure  theres  some  blind credit  you can claim it under  lol


----------



## burrman

do you have the pro pellets in your area....


----------



## jtakeman

burrman said:
			
		

> do you have the pro pellets in your area....



No nearest dealer close to 70 miles away. But I hear there pretty good.


----------



## burrman

jtakeman said:
			
		

> burrman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have the pro pellets in your area....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No nearest dealer close to 70 miles away. But I hear there pretty good.
Click to expand...

ya they are good..ive burned a  few bags last year..keep up the good work i enjoy reading your finding..


----------



## jtakeman

The Instant Heat pellets are finished. See 1st post

Total ash in the jar is at the 18 oz. mark. See attached photo.

Lignetics are in and burning. I will try to post the average temp tonight.


----------



## jtakeman

Lignetics seem to burn just like I remember them to. Temp average was the hottest do far 250º. Definitely much hotter than there sister Pres to Logs brand. Just in case I called the local True Value to get the ton price. $249/ton But no delivery.

We will have to wait and see how there ash amount fairs.

jay


----------



## jtakeman

Today I finally had a chance to weigh the ash samples on our calibrated scale at work(I did it on one of my breaks).

Rockies= .36 lbs or 5.76 ounces.  Or .450% 2nd

Fireside Ultras= .74 lbs. or 11.84 ounces. Or .925%

Pres to Logs= .74 lbs or 11.84 ounces Or .925%

Inferno= .80 lbs. or 12.8 ounces. Or 1.00% Worst

Bayou= .38 lbs. or 6.08 ounces. Or .475% 3rd

Penningtons= .50 lbs. or 8.0 ounces. Or .625%

Marth= .32 lbs. or 5.12 ounces. Or .400% Best

Michigans= .64 lbs. or 10.24 ounces. Or .800%

Instant Heat= .50 lbs. or 8.0 ounces. Or .625%

So the worst volume wise Michigan was not as bad as the worst weight wise Inferno's. Seems a little deceiving?

Marth was the best by weight so far.

FYI 
jay


----------



## mnkywrnch

very cool, now if my math is right a 40 pound bag of pellets with 1 percent ash is 6.4 oz so for two bags it would be 12.8, looks like the infernos are pushing the premium status.The rockies and the marth did really well.I guess sometimes looks can be deceiving.


----------



## geek

jay, did you check your local HD and see if they have the Winter Warmth ?
would be nice to include this brand in the testing......thanks.


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> jay, did you check your local HD and see if they have the Winter Warmth ?
> would be nice to include this brand in the testing......thanks.



geek,

My local HD has Pres to logs and Bayou's right now. My plan is to go to Danbury if I can this Sunday. I want to hit Lowes and HD. Danbury Lowes was chock full of different brands last I knew. I will hit the HD  while I am there.

Maybe I will find some of them.

jay


----------



## jtakeman

mnkywrnch said:
			
		

> very cool, now if my math is right a 40 pound bag of pellets with 1 percent ash is 6.4 oz so for two bags it would be 12.8, looks like the infernos are pushing the premium status.The rockies and the marth did really well.I guess sometimes looks can be deceiving.


mnkywrnch,

Premium PFI standards should be less than 1%. So I agree inferno's are pushing the upper limits. 

When I have a chance I will add the percentage in that post above.

jay


----------



## geek

the local waterbury HD has them, not sure if you're coming down rte 8 to take 84, if so HD is right there close to the intersections.


----------



## gbreda

geek said:
			
		

> the local waterbury HD has them, not sure if you're coming down rte 8 to take 84, if so HD is right there close to the intersections.



I used to cover Waterbury until that warehouse closed.  

Never thought I'd say this....damn I wish I still had Waterbury.......

I'd like to try the Winer Warmths, but cant find them here.


----------



## jtakeman

Lignetics are just about finished should have the results posted in the morning. I added photo's of the bags. Someone thought it would be a good idea to see them.

Tidy Timbers will go in next.

Hope to make a trip to Danbury this weekend to get some more brands. But 1st post in this thread is almost full. So I will start a new thread after these pellets are burned.

Brand-X and Brand-Y may get moved to next Thread as well. I would like to save them for last or close to it.

But if you want me to burn them now or in the order I have them? It's up to you guys/gals! I will let you make the call.

jay


----------



## BJN644

I vote to keep them in order, only because I have been waiting for the Maine Choice results for my own selfish reasons.


----------



## jtakeman

BJN644 said:
			
		

> I vote to keep them in order, only because I have been waiting for the Maine Choice results for my own selfish reasons.



I been saving them for one of the last ones to go in. I have heard they maybe pretty good. Saving the best for last as they say. Or trying to any ways. Sorry to tease you with them. There going in right after the tidy timbers.

jay


----------



## jtakeman

Lignets finished a little earlier than expected. Right at the 16 oz. mark on jar. Seemed to be light ash. But more than I expected from them. I though they would be much lower. Ligs were always a pellet I looked for. We will have to wait and see what the weight is?

And as I thought. Definitely different than the Pres to Logs pellets. Both in heat and in ash content.

Edit:
Temp average for the Tidy timbers is 229º and the chart is updated.

jay


----------



## jtakeman

I finally made the trip to Danbury and purchase some more pellets.

I bought 2 bags of the following.

AMF
Curran
Eco Flame 
Greene Team
Greenway
Somerset.

Still looking for more. 

Clean Energy
Corinth
Eureka
Freedom
Mainewoods
Potomacs
Stove Chow
Winter Warm. 

The brand I find first ices the Bigbox Test. Wife has pulled the plug on the funds. Xmas is coming and I still have to struggle through 1 more week furlough in December. 

Looks like the  other pellet test will have to wait until after the holidays too. But I will be able to start it with 4 brands that I already have. Stay tuned!

jay


----------



## bacsibob

I just registered and want to jump in because I have experience with a couple of the brands. I usually buy at Menards and they have their pellets on sale now for $3.99. We are currently in NW Ohio but are moving over Thanksgiving to SW Ohio. Pellet stove stays with house and I'm probably going to go with a multi-fuel for the new place. 

I get the best results from Somerset (wood flooring manufacturer in Somerset, KY) but Menards doesn't always have them. Second choice is Pennysaver.


----------



## jtakeman

bacsibob said:
			
		

> I just registered and want to jump in because I have experience with a couple of the brands. I usually buy at Menards and they have their pellets on sale now for $3.99. We are currently in NW Ohio but are moving over Thanksgiving to SW Ohio. Pellet stove stays with house and I'm probably going to go with a multi-fuel for the new place.
> 
> I get the best results from Somerset (wood flooring manufacturer in Somerset, KY) but Menards doesn't always have them. Second choice is Pennysaver.



bacsibob,

Welcome aboard, Glad to see you join us. 

macman and the others will ask you for photo's of the current installed stove and of coarse we will need to see the new multifuel stove you purchase for the new location.

I am a multifuel stove owner. And I am curious to know what mulrifuel stove you are looking at?

I will be trying the Somersets later on. I will note the temp and ash just like the others I tested.

jay


----------



## bacsibob

Thanks, Jay.

The current stove is a PelPro (Danson's), bought at Menards four years ago. It has been trouble free. Menards is now carrying a PelPro multi and I just posted a "anybody using" thread. I like what I've read about Enviro, too.

Pictures will show packing boxes stacked half-way to the ceiling. It was 71 here in NW Ohio yesterday and I think we'll get past Turkey Day without firing it up.


----------



## jtakeman

Updates to 1st Post.

Ash weight for the Lignetics= .47 lbs. or 7.52 ounces. Or .5875%(.59%) See chart.

Tidy Timbers are done. 

Ash was at 20 oz. mark on jar.Ash weight for the Tidy's= .39 lbs. or 6.24 ounces. Or .4875%(.49%). See attached photo of ash in jar

Maine Choice are in and I will update the temp in a few hours. 228º Average temperature.

BrandX are next to go in!


----------



## odlaw

Hi,
 Great work but I have a few questions. Are you shutting down the stove and letting the fire burn out and if so are you adding whatever is left in the pot (clinkers) to the ash. The only reason I ask is because in my setup less ash is an indication of larger particles trapped in my burn pot not making it to the ash pan and changing the combustion by blocking air flow. My setup is an insert which is definately more finiky than standalones.
Thanks


----------



## jtakeman

odlaw said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Great work but I have a few questions. Are you shutting down the stove and letting the fire burn out and if so are you adding whatever is left in the pot (clinkers) to the ash. The only reason I ask is because in my setup less ash is an indication of larger particles trapped in my burn pot not making it to the ash pan and changing the combustion by blocking air flow. My setup is an insert which is definately more finiky than standalones.
> Thanks



I let the stove burn right out. It only leaves maybe a 16 oz. coffee can of pellets in the hopper. All the leftover pellets I scoop out of the hopper and are placed in a 5 gallon pail. I will burn the mix later. I try not to mix the different brands. 

I then clean the whole stove, Burn pot and all. It all goes in the jar. I have been screening the ash to see if there are clinkers. I also scrap the slag/scale out of the burn pot and add it to the jar. It all goes in the jar. Except the few un burned pellets that end up in the ash pan. I pull them out when I screen the ash. They are going in the garden alone with the fines I have sifted from the bags.

My stove has a self cleaning burn pot, It has an agitator/stirrur in it. Made to burn multifuels. Even the worst pellets don't clog my burn pot. I ran the maine woods for almost 2 weeks last year. Yes the ash pan was full of ash, But I never had to stir the pot or scrape. The stove does it for me. It did give my vacuum a work out though.  :lol: 

jay


----------



## odlaw

Thanks for that info. I hope everyone is appreciative to all the work and effort you put into this. 
Maybe my stove is at fault but I haven't seen fine talcum type ash in any of the big box brands in my area. Uwsually my ash is more of a sawdust type of consistency colors varying brand to brand and most clog the burnpot partially when I let stove burn out out or shut down.
Thanks again, awesome thread.
Dave


----------



## jtakeman

Updates See post 1 

Maine Choice are finished. Ash was at the 16 oz mark on the jar(see attached photo). Ash seemed light and fluffy.Gray film on class. If they had only more heat? I will weight the ash and update sometime this week.

BrandX is in the stove. 

Average temp was 262°F (smoking hot!) These pellets required the least amount of air(reduced draft) to burn. I was blowing them right out of the burn pot at first. I am also able to reduce the heat setting from medium (#3) to medium/low (#2) and still hold temps at 230º. This should conserve pellets and save me money. I am loving the way they smell, Almost like the smell of a fresh cut xmas tree. Edit: Just for giggles I tried them on low (#1). They still cranked out 175°F. Almost as much as the Inferno's on the medium (#3) setting. Very impressive! 

FYI= My stoves feed rates are 1=1.7 lbs/hr. 2= 3.1875 lbs./hr. 3= 3.81 lbs./hr. 4=5.44 lbs./hr. 5=7.61 lbs./hr.


----------



## schmeg

I see your looking for 1 more brand to do. Just a suggestion, Lowes here in Maine is selling Premier pellets this year. I understand they are being made in the old Energex plant in Montreal QC. I have a ton and a half of them and have been getting descent results with them. No numbers, but just good heat. I would give you a bag, but shipping might be an issue. Jay.


----------



## countk

Can we put in our guesses for brand X.  When I burned Green Supreme last year they were hot and smelled great. Of course, this year they are Dragon Mountain, so that's my guess.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

My guess for brand x is one of  BTU's favorites.


----------



## HEMI

my guess would be:

   brand x is spruce pointe, and brand y is barefoote


----------



## jtakeman

Nice guessing guys, But I ain't saying nada! You will just have to wait.


----------



## countk

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Nice guessing guys, But I ain't saying nada! You will just have to wait.



That's okay, it's more fun this way.

Any other guesses out there??


----------



## schmeg

Oakies maybe? They actually smell like cat spruce.


----------



## joefraser

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Nice guessing guys, But I ain't saying nada! You will just have to wait.



Not Okies.  I remember Jay complaining he can't get them in his area.  My guess is Spruce Point or Dragon Mountain


----------



## joefraser

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Nice guessing guys, But I ain't saying nada! You will just have to wait.



Not Okies.  I remember Jay complaining he can't get them in his area.  My guess is Spruce Point or Dragon Mountain


----------



## schmeg

Cat Spruce is a slang used in reference to White Spruce. White Spruce grows in B.C. (Okanagan uses it), and it grows point as far east as here in Maine. It is called cat spruce because when the needles are new in the early summer, it gives off a foul smell reminiscent of cat urine. The tree in the wild makes a great candidate for a christmas tree, until you get it thru the front door of your house. Once inside, it has a slight cat urine smell. Okanagans have a similar smell. They are a blend of white spruce and pine.


----------



## Oilhater

Still looking for 1 more? How about NEWP? Seem to be popular here in the northeast.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

schmeg said:
			
		

> Cat Spruce is a slang used in reference to White Spruce. White Spruce grows in B.C. (Okanagan uses it), and it grows point as far east as here in Maine. It is called cat spruce because when the needles are new in the early summer, it gives off a foul smell reminiscent of cat urine. The tree in the wild makes a great candidate for a christmas tree, until you get it thru the front door of your house. Once inside, it has a slight cat urine smell. Okanagans have a similar smell. They are a blend of white spruce and pine.



That be Pole Cat Spruce aka Skunk Spruce.


----------



## schmeg

Quick question? What are you using for a temp sensor, and where is it mounted? Thanks, Jay


----------



## jtakeman

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> schmeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Spruce is a slang used in reference to White Spruce. White Spruce grows in B.C. (Okanagan uses it), and it grows point as far east as here in Maine. It is called cat spruce because when the needles are new in the early summer, it gives off a foul smell reminiscent of cat urine. The tree in the wild makes a great candidate for a christmas tree, until you get it thru the front door of your house. Once inside, it has a slight cat urine smell. Okanagans have a similar smell. They are a blend of white spruce and pine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That be Pole Cat Spruce aka Skunk Spruce.
Click to expand...


No they smell more like maybe white pine or blue spruce. Sugar pine smell to them. Nothing like cat urine. YUK! :sick:

OK I stopped at a local Agway and got the last bags for the test. Maine Woods. Look to be the newer batch. No wraper on this skid, But the skid behind was wrapped and had a tag/label with Sept 09. Lets hope there better than last years!

I also moved the Greenways up to follow BrandY. A member asked me to do so. Something about needing to beat the sale dead line. Hope you members don't mind!

Carry on.
jay

P.S. BrandX is keeping the house a nice and toasty 72°F on setting #2. Burned almost a bag so far and the glass is still clean.


----------



## jtakeman

schmeg said:
			
		

> Quick question? What are you using for a temp sensor, and where is it mounted? Thanks, Jay



My meter is a: Omega HH23 I paid close to $800.00 new. It is calibrated(by the QA dept) for Lad Testing and process ovens to + or - .001 degree . Over kill for the average pellet burner. But very accurate.

I have an double alligator clip, Clipped to my heat exchanger grate. The thermalcouple from my meter clips on the outboard clip. Never touches the stove. I like measuring just the heated air off the heat exchanger. It is measured in the same place all the time. Just to be as consistent as possible.


----------



## schmeg

Thank you. That was just what I was looking for.


----------



## jtakeman

A member asked my to post a photo of my meter. Here you go.


----------



## jtakeman

Here is a photo of the thermo couple mounted to the stove for temp test. I mount it here same place. every time. Note the Blue high temp heat shrink marker. This is there to make sure I have the probe set in the same place every time. I ain't no lab but I am trying to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## jtakeman

OK BrandX is complete.

Ash amount in jar was at the 10 ounce mark(lowest so far). Its going to be a while for the weight. I am off for the holiday weekend. Found one for the cold winter days! See attached photo.

I was asked to do the Greenways before the BrandY brand. I will do so. But it may mess the order up. I don't want to redo all the photos so I will try to bounce over and then return to BrandY. I will reserve the next post for BrandY and will return there to put it the data. Sorry, But the member want to see the test results before they buy there pellets. I do have a comment about this. Your stove is what you really need to see burn these pellets. What if my results are good and you buy them with out trying a few bags 1st? Then your stove doesn't like them. I don't want to hear the grief or any other complaints. You really need to do a few bag burn yourself. That said here we go.


----------



## jtakeman

Reserved for BrandY results!

Average temp for brand Y is 265°F another really hot pellet.
Found them to be hot on the low setting as well 178°F. Again to conserve pellets I will burn them on the med/low #2 setting.

Found another one for the cold winter days(But I really already knew these were real hot!)


----------



## jtakeman

Reserved for Greenway results!

Greenway average heat was 234°F. They smell pretty good(Oak smell). Ash was at the 12 ounce mar on jar. I will post the ash weight Moday evening or so.


----------



## jtakeman

Here is a little something for the 2 members that are saying my testing isn't worth squat!

Woodpellets.com rates there pellets and Show the actual test results from a lab. Check link!
http://www.woodpellets.com/Quality-Data.aspx

Michigans ash .86%  BTU 7928
Rocky Mountains .3% BTU 7951

My results

Michigans ash .80%     232 °F (I can't give you BTU but I can give you temp)
Rocky Mountains .46% 235 °F 

Pretty close for a bonehead testing in his flipping basement!

Maybe littlesmokey and sinbad can step in and show us there way of evaluating pellets? 

If you two have suggestions bring them here! I will try to adapt what I can. If any member feels he can do better. Bring it and have fun. I am just sharing info, Take it as you see fit. If you really feel you need these test results done in a lab? Then send the samples to them and pay the bill(aint cheap). If you don't like what I am doing? do it yourself. But don't come here saying this is that with out some numbers to back up you mouth. I don't take the back of the hand temp readings! I show real numbers, not the hey this one burns hotter. Prove it with data.

OK rant over. Sorry to the other members. But I had to get this off my back.

Have a good holiday.


----------



## Gumby1

Whoa easy Jay. Step back and take a deep breath. Now go have a nice glass of wine and a nice turkey dinner.


----------



## jtakeman

Gumby1 said:
			
		

> Whoa easy Jay. Step back and take a deep breath. Now go have a nice glass of wine and a nice turkey dinner.



Nope no whoa! They should bring there flack here and stop jacking the other thread. But they should bring more than there mouths.

I'm good now gumby1. I'll have some turkey today and a couple of sammy's and I will be fine.


----------



## minnow

The overwhelming majority of us here find what you are doing to be a great service for the rest of us.  Of course individual results may and will vary.  However overall your results are right in line with what many others have experienced; eg. reports of a crappy brand of pellet by many others are supported by your test results and vice versa on the good brands.  I personally thank you for your time, money and effort that you have expended in reporting on all of this.  One bit of advice I would offer is to just ignore the naysayers.  Again what you have done is very informative for the 99.9% of members here. You shouldn't give a hoot in he** what the other .1% say, think or write.  Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## jtakeman

minnow said:
			
		

> The overwhelming majority of us here find what you are doing to be a great service for the rest of us. Of course individual results may and will vary. However overall your results are right in line with what many others have experienced; eg. reports of a crappy brand of pellet by many others are supported by your test results and vice versa on the good brands. I personally thank you for your time, money and effort that you have expended in reporting on all of this. One bit of advice I would offer is to just ignore the naysayers. Again what you have done is very informative for the 99.9% of members here. You shouldn't give a hoot in he** what the other .1% say, think or write. Have a great Thanksgiving.



Thanks minnow, I hope you have a great holiday too.  

Hard to ignore the comments though. I am not here to deceive anyone. It is what it is. Sometimes one feels they need to deffend themselves. Just gets my goat, when they think. I am trying to miss lead others(newbs). If you don't like what I have shown, Just don't use it. But don't squawk about it in another thread. 

This really started to just show a more accurate way to evaluate the different brands. That's it. Nothing fancy. But true numbers I use to determine what brands I will buy or "Is there a deal really out there". But what ever you get from this, Always best to try them in your stove before you buy a large amount. I will say that until I am blue in the face.

take care
jay


----------



## GIPPER

I think you are doing a great job.You will always have people that try to spoil a fun thing! HAPPY THANKSGIVING! GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## BJN644

Happy Thanksgiving Jay, keep up the good work and don't let the Trolls get to you.


----------



## jtakeman

GIPPER said:
			
		

> I think you are doing a great job.You will always have people that try to spoil a fun thing! HAPPY THANKSGIVING! GOD BLESS AMERICA!





			
				BJN644 said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving Jay, keep up the good work and don't let the Trolls get to you.



Thanks guys! Happy Thanksgiving.

Is it time for the bird yet? :lol: Lets eat!


----------



## nailed_nailer

Jay,

What you have done to date and hopefully what you plan on testing in the future is really appreciated by me.

I have been collecting off brand pellets this fall to conduct a self test for myself.  I have about 1/2 a dozen brands to try out.

I am waiting for the temps to get cooler so I can do 24 hour burns.  If I did it now I would have to open windows and doors. 

I know you and BTU are getting grief.  Don't let it get you down.  

FWIW I find BTU's brand to burn as well as he describes and so far, better than anything else I have tried this year.  I am saving my pallet of them for later in the year.

When I do my own test I will try to post the info as well.  My test won't be as extensive as yours or cover as many brands.

If you are looking for some compensation I would love to make a donation to the Jay's Pellet Test fund.  Just PM me an address to mail it to.

Again,  Thank You for taking the time to give us a real world view of how the pellets compare.

Happy Thanksgiving,
---Nailer---


----------



## jtakeman

nailed_nailer said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> What you have done to date and hopefully what you plan on testing in the future is really appreciated by me.
> 
> I have been collecting off brand pellets this fall to conduct a self test for myself. I have about 1/2 a dozen brands to try out.
> 
> I am waiting for the temps to get cooler so I can do 24 hour burns. If I did it now I would have to open windows and doors.
> 
> I know you and BTU are getting grief. Don't let it get you down.
> 
> FWIW I find BTU's brand to burn as well as he describes and so far, better than anything else I have tried this year. I am saving my pallet of them for later in the year.
> 
> When I do my own test I will try to post the info as well. My test won't be as extensive as yours or cover as many brands.
> 
> If you are looking for some compensation I would love to make a donation to the Jay's Pellet Test fund. Just PM me an address to mail it to.
> 
> Again, Thank You for taking the time to give us a real world view of how the pellets compare.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving,
> ---Nailer---



Nailer, 

Thats sounds awesome. I can't wait to see what you get. Doesn't matter how extensive you get. I think even if you only compare 2 brands would still be cool. Doesn't matter how many brands either. Just glad there is going to be another trying this and maybe we can compare some of the brands. Now I feel much better. Maybe this will get a few more into it to.

I am unable to do a time study. Maybe you could give us a rough lenght of how long each bag is lasting?

No compensation necessary. I do this for fun and would not expect payment for non professional results. If any member really wants to donate? Test some brands I tested so we can compare results. We can be our own Pellet testing group. What could we call ourselves?

You made my day and I hope you have a great holiday.
jay


----------



## poconoman

Hi Jay, you know the old saying: "no good deed goes unpunished". There will always be naysayers. It's mostly jealously really. Personally, what you're doing is something I'd NEVER do. I wouldn't have the patience. That being said, I do appreciate your time doing these tests. Also, like anything else, don't we buy many things based on ratings anyway? 

So, you're not some guy in a white coat with fancy, shmancy equipment. So what. A lot of tests are done by everyday people. Actually, it's those everyday people with unbiased results, that catches my attention, MUCH more.

Anyway, keep up the good work and looking forward to the reveal of BrandX and Y.  : )


----------



## jtakeman

poconoman said:
			
		

> Hi Jay, you know the old saying: "no good deed goes unpunished". There will always be naysayers. It's mostly jealously really. Personally, what you're doing is something I'd NEVER do. I wouldn't have the patience. That being said, I do appreciate your time doing these tests. Also, like anything else, don't we buy many things based on ratings anyway?
> 
> So, you're not some guy in a white coat with fancy, shmancy equipment. So what. A lot of tests are done by everyday people. Actually, it's those everyday people with unbiased results, that catches my attention, MUCH more.
> 
> Anyway, keep up the good work and looking forward to the reveal of BrandX and Y. : )



poconoman, 
Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated!

Here is another photo of the temp probe from another angle. Someone though I was measuring the burn pot heat. I measure the heat exchanger heat. The another photo was a top view so you could see the double alligator clip. Also a photo of the meter measuring the Greenway pellets. They maxed at 237.3 °F. But remember I am using an average temp. 

jay


----------



## SnowZilla

jt, is this what you have?   http://www.enviro.com/fireplace-products/pellet/freestanding-fireplace.html#Omega    and if so.  if u dont mind to PM me the costs..  getting quotes on it..  $4400 is cheapest so far.


EDIT: well 2 models actually.. one that cranks out 70,000 BTU and other one is 60,000 BTU but the 60K BTU looks better overall IMO.  but I would still wouldn't mind picking  Enviro Maxx thats the one that cranks out 70K BTU.


----------



## schmeg

Jay, Keep up the fantastic work. All testing has a certain amount of subjectivity built into it, and this test is no exception. What it does do is show
a baseline for all pellets tested. Will it vary from stove to stove? Absolutely, even climate to climate. But what it does do is establish data from brand
to brand. You are using a set of parameters that are the same from one brand to another, so it will show trends based on that specific batch. There is very little independent
data out there, so this test is giving us information otherwise not out there. Thanks a million, and I can't wait to see the results of the complete test including
the revealing of brand X and Y. Jay E.


----------



## jtakeman

SnowZilla said:
			
		

> jt, is this what you have?   http://www.enviro.com/fireplace-products/pellet/freestanding-fireplace.html#Omega    and if so.  if u dont mind to PM me the costs..  getting quotes on it..  $4400 is cheapest so far.
> 
> 
> EDIT: well 2 models actually.. one that cranks out 70,000 BTU and other one is 60,000 BTU but the 60K BTU looks better overall IMO.  but I would still wouldn't mind picking  Enviro Maxx thats the one that cranks out 70K BTU.



PM sent. But I really would suggest you skip the Maxx and Go with the Omega. It's well worth the extra money. Burns just about anything. Were the Maxx is just a pellet stove. There are 2 other members that I know that have the Omega. flamegrabber and hearthtools. I think they will agree.

The Omega is an awesome stove and will burn even the worst pellets with no extra maintainance. No daily burn pot scrapping. Just load the hopper and watch the flames. Heat is awesome too. I have only had to go above medium once. And that was because of a crappy pellet.

jay


----------



## jtakeman

schmeg said:
			
		

> Jay, Keep up the fantastic work. All testing has a certain amount of subjectivity built into it, and this test is no exception. What it does do is show
> a baseline for all pellets tested. Will it vary from stove to stove? Absolutely, even climate to climate. But what it does do is establish data from brand
> to brand. You are using a set of parameters that are the same from one brand to another, so it will show trends based on that specific batch. There is very little independent
> data out there, so this test is giving us information otherwise not out there. Thanks a million, and I can't wait to see the results of the complete test including
> the revealing of brand X and Y. Jay E.



Thanks Jay E,

Really the only thing I hope anyone gets from this is how to do there own testing of the different brands. See what your stove likes and dislikes. If I can do it anyone can do it. It is really easy to do.

If anyone wants copies of the Chart I have as an XLS file(requires Micros**t excell) Send me a pm(with email addy). Or if you see anything else you might like. Well except my pellet stash! MINE! :lol: 

Jay


----------



## Sinbad

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Here is a little something for the 2 members that are saying my testing isn't worth squat!
> 
> Woodpellets.com rates there pellets and Show the actual test results from a lab. Check link!
> http://www.woodpellets.com/Quality-Data.aspx
> 
> Michigans ash .86% BTU 7928
> Rocky Mountains .3% BTU 7951
> 
> My results
> 
> Michigans ash .80% 232 °F (I can't give you BTU but I can give you temp)
> Rocky Mountains .46% 235 °F
> 
> Pretty close for a bonehead testing in his flipping basement!
> 
> Maybe littlesmokey and sinbad can step in and show us there way of evaluating pellets?
> 
> If you two have suggestions bring them here! I will try to adapt what I can. If any member feels he can do better. Bring it and have fun. I am just sharing info, Take it as you see fit. If you really feel you need these test results done in a lab? Then send the samples to them and pay the bill(aint cheap). If you don't like what I am doing? do it yourself. But don't come here saying this is that with out some numbers to back up you mouth. I don't take the back of the hand temp readings! I show real numbers, not the hey this one burns hotter. Prove it with data.
> 
> OK rant over. Sorry to the other members. But I had to get this off my back.
> 
> Have a good holiday.


Jay, Like I said I am new to the site I am sorry for getting you upset, but I just wanted to say that every stove will burn brands differently. To answer your questions. I have been burning since early 90's I have 3 stoves burning now, first Austrofm (Intera 95) Breckwell (p24 06), ( p23 06),( p22 no more) and older ( p24 98 no more). I am all so in going to have 3 more stoves burning by mid Dec. I did allot of testing like you did,but now do testing in a different way. I will be testing 2 brands of possible bad batches for the manufactures in 3 stoves. That's why I asked the time the pellets wre bought. I have 10-15 other stoves all other the state that I have people do the same so I can give a more better result and I do not wear a white lab coat. Jay, try testing 2 Hardwood,to 1 Softwood and see if you can get you snap switch to shut your stove down. Thanks for listening to me.


----------



## jtakeman

Sinbad said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little something for the 2 members that are saying my testing isn't worth squat!
> 
> Woodpellets.com rates there pellets and Show the actual test results from a lab. Check link!
> http://www.woodpellets.com/Quality-Data.aspx
> 
> Michigans ash .86% BTU 7928
> Rocky Mountains .3% BTU 7951
> 
> My results
> 
> Michigans ash .80% 232 °F (I can't give you BTU but I can give you temp)
> Rocky Mountains .46% 235 °F
> 
> Pretty close for a bonehead testing in his flipping basement!
> 
> Maybe littlesmokey and sinbad can step in and show us there way of evaluating pellets?
> 
> If you two have suggestions bring them here! I will try to adapt what I can. If any member feels he can do better. Bring it and have fun. I am just sharing info, Take it as you see fit. If you really feel you need these test results done in a lab? Then send the samples to them and pay the bill(aint cheap). If you don't like what I am doing? do it yourself. But don't come here saying this is that with out some numbers to back up you mouth. I don't take the back of the hand temp readings! I show real numbers, not the hey this one burns hotter. Prove it with data.
> 
> OK rant over. Sorry to the other members. But I had to get this off my back.
> 
> Have a good holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, Like I said I am new to the site I am sorry for getting you upset, but I just wanted to say that every stove will burn brands differently. To answer your questions. I have been burning since early 90's I have 3 stoves burning now, first Austrofm (Intera 95) Breckwell (p24 06), ( p23 06),( p22 no more) and older ( p24 98 no more). I am all so in going to have 3 more stoves burning by mid Dec. I did allot of testing like you did,but now do testing in a different way. I will be testing 2 brands of possible bad batches for the manufactures in 3 stoves. That's why I asked the time the pellets wre bought. I have 10-15 other stoves all other the state that I have people do the same so I can give a more better result and I do not wear a white lab coat. Jay, try testing 2 Hardwood,to 1 Softwood and see if you can get you snap switch to shut your stove down. Thanks for listening to me.
Click to expand...


I guess you should have came here and looked at the 1st post. Its the first thing I said.(in blue) You will also read where I said I am doing this for my evauluation and just sharing the results. I also state several times that I don't recommend anyone buying any pellets with out trying them for themselves.

I guess this is an apology? Not sure . But it will take some time to get over someone saying I am deceiving the others. Stick around and give me some pointers. Maybe we can work it out.

Buy the way I really did mean it when I welcomed you to the forums. Glad you could join our little group. We try to learn and share. Have a joke or two. Good place to come hang out. IMO.

Thanks for explaining yourself.
jay


----------



## Sinbad

Jay while we are taking I do have info on big box brands and bags tell me what theard to go to.


----------



## jtakeman

Sinbad said:
			
		

> Jay while we are taking I do have info on big box brands and bags tell me what theard to go to.



Your here. Look at top left and go to 1st page everthing is in post 1 and 2.


----------



## Sinbad

Ok here it goes The big box have buyers that go out and buy production from plants. Bags are changed to so they can have the same bag in most stores, but it does not mean that one store in one state is the same with the other, and if it will be the same next month. Some internet guys might do the same.


----------



## jtakeman

Sinbad said:
			
		

> Ok here it goes The big box have buyers that go out and buy production from plants. Bags are changed to so they can have the same bag in most stores, but it does not mean that one store in one state is the same with the other, and if it will be the same next month. Some internet guys might do the same.



I just found that out with a brand from HD called Tomorrows Energy. Which is actually Piney Woods pellets. Not any good reviews

Some of the brands have date codes on the bags. I can add them some where in thread. Not all have the date code or batch date. Pres to logs was one of them. That's the brand that seems to have caused the issue's. Another forum member is trying them and he seems to like them.

Unfortunately the batch I got was ashey and had low temps compared to some of the others I am trying. But there again on post #5 I did talk about that. Its hit and miss with some of these brands. Not saying I wouldn't burn them. I will pretty much burn anything in my multifuel stove! But of the brands that Lowes had available not sure I would pick them 1st.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

jtakeman said:
			
		

> schmeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, Keep up the fantastic work. All testing has a certain amount of subjectivity built into it, and this test is no exception. What it does do is show
> a baseline for all pellets tested. Will it vary from stove to stove? Absolutely, even climate to climate. But what it does do is establish data from brand
> to brand. You are using a set of parameters that are the same from one brand to another, so it will show trends based on that specific batch. There is very little independent
> data out there, so this test is giving us information otherwise not out there. Thanks a million, and I can't wait to see the results of the complete test including
> the revealing of brand X and Y. Jay E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jay E,
> 
> Really the only thing I hope anyone gets from this is how to do there own testing of the different brands. See what your stove likes and dislikes. If I can do it anyone can do it. It is really easy to do.
> 
> If anyone wants copies of the Chart I have as an XLS file(requires Micros**t excell) Send me a pm(with email addy). Or if you see anything else you might like. Well except my pellet stash! MINE! :lol:
> 
> Jay
Click to expand...


It is possible that the xls file will be directly read in open office.   I've always had good luck it.


----------



## jtakeman

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, Keep up the fantastic work. All testing has a certain amount of subjectivity built into it, and this test is no exception. What it does do is show
> a baseline for all pellets tested. Will it vary from stove to stove? Absolutely, even climate to climate. But what it does do is establish data from brand
> to brand. You are using a set of parameters that are the same from one brand to another, so it will show trends based on that specific batch. There is very little independent
> data out there, so this test is giving us information otherwise not out there. Thanks a million, and I can't wait to see the results of the complete test including
> the revealing of brand X and Y. Jay E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jay E,
> 
> Really the only thing I hope anyone gets from this is how to do there own testing of the different brands. See what your stove likes and dislikes. If I can do it anyone can do it. It is really easy to do.
> 
> If anyone wants copies of the Chart I have as an XLS file(requires Micros**t excell) Send me a pm(with email addy). Or if you see anything else you might like. Well except my pellet stash! MINE! :lol:
> 
> Jay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is possible that the xls file will be directly read in open office.   I've always had good luck it.
Click to expand...


Not sure SmokeyTheBear,

I never tried it. I can send you a copy if you want to give it a go. You have to PM your email address. I can only attach photo's here.

By the way I like your avatar!

jay


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

I think you had a hand in the avatar Jay for which I thank you, I just had an idea, yeah I like it myself.  It is both bearish and pellet pigish.

I'll send you my email and you can send me the xls file, I'll give it a try and let you know.


----------



## jtakeman

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> I think you had a hand in the avatar Jay for which I thank you, I just had an idea, yeah I like it myself.  It is both bearish and pellet pigish.
> 
> I'll send you my email and you can send me the xls file, I'll give it a try and let you know.



Anytime my friend. Anytime at all.


----------



## jtakeman

From sinbads suggestion I have added the date codes to the chart. See 1st post.

Thanks for the suggestion sinbad. Great idea.
jay


----------



## nailed_nailer

Jay,

I was told somewhere that the date code on the bags was the day the bags were printed not the fill date.

I ran into a question about this a few years ago when I was burning early spring dated pellets the following January.  This was while there was a shortage going on.  My comment at the time was about how much of a shortage there really was if I was getting pellets that had been bagged 9 months earlier.  The answer I got was that the pellets were fresh but the bags were 9 months old.

Just FYI.

----Nailer---


----------



## jtakeman

Nailer,

Well that stinks!  hh:  It would be nice if they put a code on the bags are maybe a batch number. Spent this morning moving the pellets around for nada. 

Thanks for the tip. I will remove them from the chart. Bummer! 

Maybe I should leave them and call it bag date?

Thanks again
jay


----------



## Trail_Time

Thanks for all the hard work Jay.  I look forward to reading your results with each bag.  I think you have done the best job possible by the average Joe, do not let the few jerks get you down.  Looking forard to seeing the unvailing of brandX.


----------



## jtakeman

Trail_Time said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the hard work Jay.  I look forward to reading your results with each bag.  I think you have done the best job possible by the average Joe, do not let the few jerks get you down.  Looking forard to seeing the unvailing of brandX.



Thanks for the kind words, Pretty chilly today so I am burning some pellets again. The past couple of days has been much warmer and only had minimal morning burns. Looks like lower 30"s for the evening lows for the next few days..

Thanks again.   
jay


----------



## jtakeman

What is a bag of pellets?


----------



## littlesmokey

Everybody catch that review of Presto-Log Pellets  made by Lignetics in their Western plant by MacMan? Interesting stuff, huh?
 :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman

littlesmokey said:
			
		

> Everybody catch that review of Presto-Log Pellets  made by Lignetics in their Western plant by MacMan? Interesting stuff, huh?
> :cheese:



I see no facts with his review. I see a pile of fines. Not knocking macman, But I like to see some info. Anyone can say they burn hot. 

Just my 2
jay


----------



## jtakeman

Take a look at Post 1 Greenways are complete and BrandY temp is in. Also look at post 201 and 202.

I am going to take a step back for a bit. Seems I need to get a few things done for the family. Wife wants the xmas lights up and my son has a school project to get done. Anybody know how to build a scale log house? It does sound like fun and it will get me away from this dang computer for a bit. I am also looking forward at not touching this darn stove for a few weeks. Getting tired of cleaning it, Almost like I still own the bigE. Let the thing clean itself for a tad.

I will finish brandY and skip to the MaineWoods(sure hope you Maine guys don't take offense to my findings?). I will make know what the brands(X-Y) are before I take my little vacation from this. I will try to return as soon as possible. Or maybe some others can fill in my gaps. Nice if someone good burns some brands I can't find. 

I am also going to edit the XLS and remove the comments. I will add the pellet size(Dia and Length) in its place. Good thing I saved the samples. Should be less offensive and Make it more presentable to the public. Begreen would like me to post something in the hearth wiki.

Sure hope the commotion hasn't scared you guys off! :bug: 

Hope you enjoyed this and We will see you in the forums.
jay


----------



## CanadaClinker

...hey Jay........ it's been 'entertaining' and of course, 'very informative'...... bet cleaning the stove every 2 bags has been a 'labour of LOVE'........ :lol:   Make sure that scale model of a log house has a scale model of a pellet stove in it....... pics when you and your son finish the build and pellets stove install  "remember we like pics"......  :lol: have fun!! .....cc


----------



## hookthefish

Hello Jay! 

I have been searching on the web for week's looking for the best pellet and have tried 5 different brands so far. Lignetics has been the latest that I have tried and was about to order 2 tons until I ran across your burn results in this forum. So I decided to join in and ask, When were you planing to reveal Brand X and Y? Your Info would help allot of people save money from this higher heat pellet.(Brand X) 

Your Information is gratefully appreciated. 

 :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman

CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> ...hey Jay........ it's been 'entertaining' and of course, 'very informative'...... bet cleaning the stove every 2 bags has been a 'labour of LOVE'........ :lol: Make sure that scale model of a log house has a scale model of a pellet stove in it....... pics when you and your son finish the build and pellets stove install "remember we like pics"...... :lol: have fun!! .....cc



I'll try. Its been a pleasure and I can say I have meet quite a few neat people because of my little search and trial  

thanks cc
jay


----------



## jtakeman

hookthefish said:
			
		

> Hello Jay!
> 
> I have been searching on the web for week's looking for the best pellet and have tried 5 different brands so far. Lignetics has been the latest that I have tried and was about to order 2 tons until I ran across your burn results in this forum. So I decided to join in and ask, When were you planing to reveal Brand X and Y? Your Info would help allot of people save money from this higher heat pellet.(Brand X)
> 
> Your Information is gratefully appreciated.
> 
> :cheese:



Soon, Maybe by weeks end. It all is in the weather lately. 

I highly recommend you try a few bags before the large purchase. Whats good or bad for me, May not be the same for you. This really isn't a way to recommend pellets. Just showing a different way to test them and use a little science to assist in the search for your pellet.

jay


----------



## Sinbad

Well said BTU, and Jay.


----------



## homeskillet

Brand x is Bear Mountain or Golden Fire....................................


----------



## hookthefish

That's what I have been doing is buying a bag or 2 of each to see how hot it burns in my JamesTown J-1000 using a meat thermometer, but its hard to get the average temp's since it fluctuate so much. lignetics has been the hottest so far, I'm just excited to see what Brand X is and if I could get it in the north shore area.  I have seen an average price of  279 - 310 per ton of pellets, even for poor quality pellets. That's why I would like to try Brand X to see if it gives good Bang for the Buck.


----------



## jtakeman

homeskillet said:
			
		

> Brand x is Bear Mountain or Golden Fire....................................



*I wish* I can't get them here, You guys keep them for yourself and don't send any my way.  :lol:


----------



## joefraser

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Seems I need to get a few things done for the family. Wife wants the xmas lights up and my son has a school project to get done. Anybody know how to build a scale log house?



Making the log house out of pellets I presume.....


----------



## jtakeman

joefraser said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I need to get a few things done for the family. Wife wants the xmas lights up and my son has a school project to get done. Anybody know how to build a scale log house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making the log house out of pelles I presume.....
Click to expand...


Yeah, My son got a project called a "Cabin in the Woods". 

Too small for me to glue up. I have all my fingers stuck together. Don't think I could see them to chink it either. Nope real sticks notched. 5/8 scale. Furniture. Fireplace. Bet those pellets will make nice logs in the fireplace. Little campfire outside too!

I was going to cheat and get a kit. I got the scowled look form the Mrs. Guess thats out. Scratched built it is. 

You will see a photo when complete. I got my orders from cc. "Or it really didn't happen".


----------



## poconoman

Jay, you're never going to get things done, if you're posting. :lol:


----------



## jtakeman

poconoman said:
			
		

> Jay, you're never going to get things done, if you're posting. :lol:



Shh! told the wife I don't have a base and need to get one from the scrap pile at work. Got another day to relax before AHHHHH!  :lol: We start tomorrow night right after homework and choirs.

I'm not a model builder. I like bigger things to work on. I'm sweating this one!


----------



## smalltown

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Updates See post 1
> 
> Maine Choice are finished. Ash was at the 16 oz mark on the jar(see attached photo). Ash seemed light and fluffy.Gray film on class. If they had only more heat? I will weight the ash and update sometime this week.
> 
> BrandX is in the stove.
> 
> Average temp was 262°F (smoking hot!) These pellets required the least amount of air(reduced draft) to burn. I was blowing them right out of the burn pot at first. I am also able to reduce the heat setting from medium (#3) to medium/low (#2) and still hold temps at 230º. This should conserve pellets and save me money. I am loving the way they smell, Almost like the smell of a fresh cut xmas tree. Edit: Just for giggles I tried them on low (#1). They still cranked out 175°F. Almost as much as the Inferno's on the medium (#3) setting. Very impressive!
> 
> FYI= My stoves feed rates are 1=1.7 lbs/hr. 2= 3.1875 lbs./hr. 3= 3.81 lbs./hr. 4=5.44 lbs./hr. 5=7.61 lbs./hr.



jtakeman Thanks for all the posting your doing a great job. I had a question about the Maine Choice. I am burning Maine Choice in my Castile. It's my first year of burning so not able to compare at this point. My ashes are black in color and have been since bag number one. The Castile has no air or other adjustments and everything seems to be running ok!
Judging from your photo of the Maine Choice ashes wouldn't you call that black in color or is it just my computer monitor


----------



## nailed_nailer

Jay,

A little OT but it's your thread.....

As a woodturner and woodworker.  I find the gap filling qualities of epoxy far surpass any other glue when dealing with irregular joints (like you'd find in logs).

For a model log house I would substitute a hot glue gun for the epoxy.

West System makes great easy to mix epoxy.  A little pricey but worth it.

I have found cheap hot glue sticks at Ocean State Job Lot.

Good Luck,

I love projects.
---Nailer---


----------



## jtakeman

smalltown said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates See post 1
> 
> Maine Choice are finished. Ash was at the 16 oz mark on the jar(see attached photo). Ash seemed light and fluffy.Gray film on class. If they had only more heat? I will weight the ash and update sometime this week.
> 
> BrandX is in the stove.
> 
> Average temp was 262°F (smoking hot!) These pellets required the least amount of air(reduced draft) to burn. I was blowing them right out of the burn pot at first. I am also able to reduce the heat setting from medium (#3) to medium/low (#2) and still hold temps at 230º. This should conserve pellets and save me money. I am loving the way they smell, Almost like the smell of a fresh cut xmas tree. Edit: Just for giggles I tried them on low (#1). They still cranked out 175°F. Almost as much as the Inferno's on the medium (#3) setting. Very impressive!
> 
> FYI= My stoves feed rates are 1=1.7 lbs/hr. 2= 3.1875 lbs./hr. 3= 3.81 lbs./hr. 4=5.44 lbs./hr. 5=7.61 lbs./hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman Thanks for all the posting your doing a great job. I had a question about the Maine Choice. I am burning Maine Choice in my Castile. It's my first year of burning so not able to compare at this point. My ashes are black in color and have been since bag number one. The Castile has no air or other adjustments and everything seems to be running ok!
> Judging from your photo of the Maine Choice ashes wouldn't you call that black in color or is it just my computer monitor
Click to expand...


Its actually dark grey. My camera's flash is horrible. I was to lazy to photo shop it. I can try to lighten it later. Can you lower the feed rate? Just a little.


----------



## jtakeman

nailed_nailer said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> A little OT but it's your thread.....
> 
> As a woodturner and woodworker.  I find the gap filling qualities of epoxy far surpass any other glue when dealing with irregular joints (like you'd find in logs).
> 
> For a model log house I would substitute a hot glue gun for the epoxy.
> 
> West System makes great easy to mix epoxy.  A little pricey but worth it.
> 
> I have found cheap hot glue sticks at Ocean State Job Lot.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> I love projects.
> ---Nailer---



I like the tips. I have a hot glue gun and some sticks. Think I have some epoxy.

I maybe asking lots a questions about the project. Like the rock fireplace and chimney. I will need a gray adhesive to look like cement?

Thanks nailer.
jay


----------



## smalltown

jtakeman said:
			
		

> smalltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates See post 1
> 
> Maine Choice are finished. Ash was at the 16 oz mark on the jar(see attached photo). Ash seemed light and fluffy.Gray film on class. If they had only more heat? I will weight the ash and update sometime this week.
> 
> BrandX is in the stove.
> 
> Average temp was 262°F (smoking hot!) These pellets required the least amount of air(reduced draft) to burn. I was blowing them right out of the burn pot at first. I am also able to reduce the heat setting from medium (#3) to medium/low (#2) and still hold temps at 230º. This should conserve pellets and save me money. I am loving the way they smell, Almost like the smell of a fresh cut xmas tree. Edit: Just for giggles I tried them on low (#1). They still cranked out 175°F. Almost as much as the Inferno's on the medium (#3) setting. Very impressive!
> 
> FYI= My stoves feed rates are 1=1.7 lbs/hr. 2= 3.1875 lbs./hr. 3= 3.81 lbs./hr. 4=5.44 lbs./hr. 5=7.61 lbs./hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman Thanks for all the posting your doing a great job. I had a question about the Maine Choice. I am burning Maine Choice in my Castile. It's my first year of burning so not able to compare at this point. My ashes are black in color and have been since bag number one. The Castile has no air or other adjustments and everything seems to be running ok!
> Judging from your photo of the Maine Choice ashes wouldn't you call that black in color or is it just my computer monitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its actually dark grey. My camera's flash is horrible. I was to lazy to photo shop it. I can try to lighten it later. Can you lower the feed rate? Just a little.
Click to expand...



I could lower the feed rate a little, but am a little leery as it took me a while to find what I thought was a "sweet spot" for my stove. I may give it a try anyway.
What would realy be interesting to me is if somebody on the board had a Castile freestanding stove that was also burning Maine Choice pellets.


----------



## smalltown

jtakeman said:
			
		

> smalltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates See post 1
> 
> Maine Choice are finished. Ash was at the 16 oz mark on the jar(see attached photo). Ash seemed light and fluffy.Gray film on class. If they had only more heat? I will weight the ash and update sometime this week.
> 
> BrandX is in the stove.
> 
> Average temp was 262°F (smoking hot!) These pellets required the least amount of air(reduced draft) to burn. I was blowing them right out of the burn pot at first. I am also able to reduce the heat setting from medium (#3) to medium/low (#2) and still hold temps at 230º. This should conserve pellets and save me money. I am loving the way they smell, Almost like the smell of a fresh cut xmas tree. Edit: Just for giggles I tried them on low (#1). They still cranked out 175°F. Almost as much as the Inferno's on the medium (#3) setting. Very impressive!
> 
> FYI= My stoves feed rates are 1=1.7 lbs/hr. 2= 3.1875 lbs./hr. 3= 3.81 lbs./hr. 4=5.44 lbs./hr. 5=7.61 lbs./hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman Thanks for all the posting your doing a great job. I had a question about the Maine Choice. I am burning Maine Choice in my Castile. It's my first year of burning so not able to compare at this point. My ashes are black in color and have been since bag number one. The Castile has no air or other adjustments and everything seems to be running ok!
> Judging from your photo of the Maine Choice ashes wouldn't you call that black in color or is it just my computer monitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its actually dark grey. My camera's flash is horrible. I was to lazy to photo shop it. I can try to lighten it later. Can you lower the feed rate? Just a little.
Click to expand...



I could lower the feed rate a little, but am a little leery as it took me a while to find what I thought was a "sweet spot" for my stove. I am concerned that if I lower my feed rate my fire stove will go out on the low heat position. The fire now sometimes gets pretty low on the low heat position. So far this season I have been running constantly on low as the temps haven't been that cold.  I may give it a try anyway.  

What would really be interesting to me is if somebody on the board had a Castile freestanding stove that was also burning Maine Choice pellets.


----------



## jtakeman

smalltown said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smalltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates See post 1
> 
> Maine Choice are finished. Ash was at the 16 oz mark on the jar(see attached photo). Ash seemed light and fluffy.Gray film on class. If they had only more heat? I will weight the ash and update sometime this week.
> 
> BrandX is in the stove.
> 
> Average temp was 262°F (smoking hot!) These pellets required the least amount of air(reduced draft) to burn. I was blowing them right out of the burn pot at first. I am also able to reduce the heat setting from medium (#3) to medium/low (#2) and still hold temps at 230º. This should conserve pellets and save me money. I am loving the way they smell, Almost like the smell of a fresh cut xmas tree. Edit: Just for giggles I tried them on low (#1). They still cranked out 175°F. Almost as much as the Inferno's on the medium (#3) setting. Very impressive!
> 
> FYI= My stoves feed rates are 1=1.7 lbs/hr. 2= 3.1875 lbs./hr. 3= 3.81 lbs./hr. 4=5.44 lbs./hr. 5=7.61 lbs./hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman Thanks for all the posting your doing a great job. I had a question about the Maine Choice. I am burning Maine Choice in my Castile. It's my first year of burning so not able to compare at this point. My ashes are black in color and have been since bag number one. The Castile has no air or other adjustments and everything seems to be running ok!
> Judging from your photo of the Maine Choice ashes wouldn't you call that black in color or is it just my computer monitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its actually dark grey. My camera's flash is horrible. I was to lazy to photo shop it. I can try to lighten it later. Can you lower the feed rate? Just a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could lower the feed rate a little, but am a little leery as it took me a while to find what I thought was a "sweet spot" for my stove. I am concerned that if I lower my feed rate my fire stove will go out on the low heat position. The fire now sometimes gets pretty low on the low heat position. So far this season I have been running constantly on low as the temps haven't been that cold.  I may give it a try anyway.
> 
> What would really be interesting to me is if somebody on the board had a Castile freestanding stove that was also burning Maine Choice pellets.
Click to expand...


Its is pretty much normal for a stove that is run for long periods of time to burn rich/Black ash. I would fun it for a short period of time on the medium or high setting. This will help burn out the rich/black ash. There maybe something in the manual about the low burn setting.

Any one else agree?

jay


----------



## jtakeman

UPDATE

Check post 1 and 2

Hi guys, I just posted the ash numbers for the BrandX and the GreenWay pellets. Impressively low. BrandX was a mere 0.28% Lowest I have tested. GreenWays at 0.38% which ain't to shabby!


----------



## poconoman

Jay, can you at least say that BrandX and BrandY are readily available in the NE?


----------



## jtakeman

poconoman said:
			
		

> Jay, can you at least say that BrandX and BrandY are readily available in the NE?



Yes they are. They will be reveal soon enough. Right after the maine woods.

Maybe even as soon as brandY's results are post. I have teased you long enough!

Remember to try before you buy!


----------



## poconoman

jtakeman said:
			
		

> poconoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, can you at least say that BrandX and BrandY are readily available in the NE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. They will be reveal soon enough. Right after the maine woods.
> 
> Maybe even as soon as brandY's results are post. I have teased you long enough!
> 
> Remember to try before you buy!
Click to expand...


YES! I will definitely try them out first! 

There's a brand called Tree Cycle. They're made in PA. HEARD, those are good.


----------



## sinnian

smalltown said:
			
		

> jtakeman Thanks for all the posting your doing a great job. I had a question about the Maine Choice. I am burning Maine Choice in my Castile. It's my first year of burning so not able to compare at this point. My ashes are black in color and have been since bag number one. The Castile has no air or other adjustments and everything seems to be running ok!
> Judging from your photo of the Maine Choice ashes wouldn't you call that black in color or is it just my computer monitor



Smalltown,

I have been burning Maine Choice too this year, albeit in a pellet boiler, but have noticed they tend to burn darker too at times, particularly the ash left in the burn pot.  Do you have an OAK on your Castile?  If not, that may help a bit.


----------



## smalltown

sinnian said:
			
		

> smalltown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman Thanks for all the posting your doing a great job. I had a question about the Maine Choice. I am burning Maine Choice in my Castile. It's my first year of burning so not able to compare at this point. My ashes are black in color and have been since bag number one. The Castile has no air or other adjustments and everything seems to be running ok!
> Judging from your photo of the Maine Choice ashes wouldn't you call that black in color or is it just my computer monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smalltown,
> 
> I have been burning Maine Choice too this year, albeit in a pellet boiler, but have noticed they tend to burn darker too at times, particularly the ash left in the burn pot.  Do you have an OAK on your Castile?  If not, that may help a bit.
Click to expand...


Sinian thanks for the info.  Yes I do have the OAK, but maybe jtakeman has a point that running on low 27x7 could be part of it. Watching the weather it appears that I will be shifting to the medium heat setting real soon.
It's my first year burning pellets, but to me it seems to be running fine other than the dark color ash.      Or maybe it's that *I* don't know my ash from shinola! (couldn't resist it  %-P )

Sinian thanks again for the reply.


----------



## jtakeman

Just so you guys say it is happening!

You know the it didn't happen till a photo is posted!

Here you go.

The start of the project! I hate it already. But the kids getting an A!

Check the floor sample. Wife picked up some Sitka spruce sheet stock.

Yes the project it real and thats about 5 hours of work. I need patiance for this thing!

Jay


----------



## jtakeman

UPDATE! See 1st post 

BrandY is complete. Ash was at the 15 ounce mark. I will get the weight ASAP. Ash amout was 0.48% 

Brand X= Okangan's

Brand Y= Barefoot's

Maine woods are in and the Average temp was at 224°F. A vast improvement from last years batch I burned. I could only average in the 195 to 200°F range. Maybe there starting to make a good one? I will hold that thought until I measure and weigh the ash! 

I also learned some thing new. Seems I am pellet picky or a "Picky Pellet Pig!". I guess I have higher pellet standards than most.

Jay


----------



## poconoman

HOOT! Barefoot are made in PA!


----------



## jtakeman

Update See post 1.

MaineWoods are complete and the results are surprising. I only got 1/2 a jar of ash from them. I was expecting a full jar plus after last years experiance with them. Much improved I would say. see attached photo.


----------



## jtakeman

I may or may not continue the test here. The thread is pretty full. I might just start a new one or do individuel test's on the other brands. So here are my conclusion's.

Due to a basement install and having to have maximum heat most of the time. I have higher standards than most for my pellets. My cold weather pellets I like to see somewhere in the 235°F range and above. My shoulder pellets are more in the 210°F to 230°F range. My higher standards may have offended some, But it is what I need to do to keep my family warm.

You all missed the question I had in the thread "What is a bag of pellets" = It is a bag of heat! That's what I am paying for. So I want the max °F per dollar. Makes sense to me! If I have the options (many.many this year) and money is tight. My dollars have to go to the highest BTU pellets I can afford. Thus the temp measuring of my pellets(ash was only measured by request!). Many of you don't need to do this, But it is a must for me and I just gotten used to doing it this way. Why waste cash on something with little to no BTU potentials! You can bet your bottom dollar I will have the highest temp pellets I can afford in my stove come the bitter cold! Most of these brands did not make MY CUT for cold weather pellets! Again sorry if I offended your brand. 

As always Your mileage may very and do not take my word for anything here! Test all brands yourself. Your results will very and your overall outcome will be different. I more or less was just sharing results and the method of my testing or auditioning of pellets for my next purchase. Always try before you BUY is a safe bet!



Time for a break, Hope this was fun for you and you all take care.

jay


----------



## gbreda

Hey Jay

Your Greene Team show a bag date of 11/09?  Is 09 correct?  

Im only asking because mine from 11/08 are awesum in size and quality.  Very consistant and excellent size.  Most under 3/4"

02/09 are horrible for size quality.  many over 1.5 and some as much as 3 plus.  03/09 are better but not as consistent as the 11/08.

Yup, got 4 ton at one time, 3 or 4 different run dates.  11/08 are the best of the lot.

edit: ps, I was wondering if you would puase for a while.  This is alot of work on your end.  Thanks for the great info !!

Geno


----------



## jtakeman

gbreda said:
			
		

> Hey Jay
> 
> Your Greene Team show a bag date of 11/09?  Is 09 correct?
> 
> Im only asking because mine from 11/08 are awesum in size and quality.  Very consistant and excellent size.  Most under 3/4"
> 
> 02/09 are horrible for size quality.  many over 1.5 and some as much as 3 plus.  03/09 are better but not as consistent as the 11/08.
> 
> Yup, got 4 ton at one time, 3 or 4 different run dates.  11/08 are the best of the lot.
> 
> edit: ps, I was wondering if you would puase for a while.  This is alot of work on your end.  Thanks for the great info !!
> 
> Geno



Yes 11/09 is the correct date. I will not be testing them anytime soon!

jay


----------



## gbreda

Yes 11/09 is the correct date. I will not be testing them anytime soon!

jay[/quote]

Damn, those are fresh.  Almost like you cut your own cord wood, only less work.

No worries on the testing, kick back for a while and enjoy the Omega.  My Greene Teams are burning great and heating with no problems.  Notice a bit of ash, but it is light and fluffy.  Almost 2/3 ton burned and the ash pan was about 50-60 percent last night when I emptied it for the first time.

Geno


----------



## jtakeman

gbreda said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 11/09 is the correct date. I will not be testing them anytime soon!
> 
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, those are fresh.  Almost like you cut your own cord wood, only less work.
> 
> No worries on the testing, kick back for a while and enjoy the Omega.  My Greene Teams are burning great and heating with no problems.  Notice a bit of ash, but it is light and fluffy.  Almost 2/3 ton burned and the ash pan was about 50-60 percent last night when I emptied it for the first time.
> 
> Geno
Click to expand...


Sales rep at lowes said the were delivered the week I purchaesd them. Just about right off the truck. Last ton they had of them too! I guess they move them quickly!

jay


----------



## smalltown

Jay.  You did a great job very informative! Thanks.


----------



## CanadaClinker

smalltown said:
			
		

> Jay.  You did a great job very informative! Thanks.



........ ditto from me...


----------



## QuadraBurner

Great job, thanks for sharing your results!


----------



## countk

Ditto as well!! Very informative.

Thanks for all the time and effort you put into this!


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> countk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto as well!! Very informative.
> 
> Thanks for all the time and effort you put into this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anyone reading this who considers themselves an "EXPERT" with an Excel spreadsheet, please "PM" me...tks
Click to expand...


Sorry BTU, I am nowhere near an expert at anything. But I have been known to test a pellet or 2 in my day!  :lol: 

Thanks to all for the nice remarks. It has been fun. I would also like to thank all the people that offered to send Gift cards and pellets by mail(that would have to be pricey). 

See you in the forums.
jay


----------



## imacman

Jay, let me add to the above forum members comments......spending all the time you did (not to mention the traveling/buying part of that), was a big undertaking that I know is appreciated by MANY on this forum.  

Not everyone will agree with all the test results, but that's true about most anything in life.  Hopefully people will take what you've done, and will make educated decisions on their pellet buying.  I appreciate what you did BIG TIME!

Thank you!

Your friend, MM


----------



## jtakeman

Awe thanks(sniff sniff) macman. Coming from you that means an aweful lot to me. My first reply to you by pm was the great macman. And that still stands with me for all you do in the forums and how you treat everyone with respect. You da man bro! And I am pleased to call you friend too(as I tip my sammy octoberfest)!

Now cut it out you guys(sniff sniff), Lets get back to the fun. My testing isn't over I am just taking a brake. They will resume after the holidays. I can't quite on all my bud's. You all make it sound like I am leaving for good here. Sorry you are stuck with this "picky pellet pig"! I might sneak off and burn some corn or some cherry pits :lol: . But the pellets are in me blood. Been burning them for far to long, And with members like macman(and many others-too many to mention!) I was taught to share. So that is what I will do. But I will try to curb some of the comments a little.

You are all like a BIG family to me
jay


----------



## dsnedegar3

Just bought two tons of Barefoots for $279/ton based on your tests.  Thanks for all your work.  I wonder if there is a way to pin your test results to site so they don't get lost due to other threads.


----------



## HEMI

I raise my sammy winter to ya Jay.......can't find the october anymore. Thanks for the work!


----------



## jtakeman

HEMI said:
			
		

> I raise my sammy winter to ya Jay.......can't find the october anymore. Thanks for the work!



Well Hemi, I haven't had much beer drinking time. These are leftovers. I do have some winters and I'll have me a few next(I'm catching up or trying to anyway)

Thanks bud.


----------



## Sinbad

To: Jay,  I just watched the movie ICE AGE 3 and I thougth of is GEEK's Little guy as you chasing the ultimate pellet to burn.   Your tests are great, keep up the good work.


----------



## poconoman

Jay, KEEP GOING! You've come this far, why stop? I'll bet there's a brand out there that'll surprise you. 

Great tests, none the less.  :coolsmile:


----------



## jtakeman

Sinbad said:
			
		

> To: Jay,  I just watched the movie ICE AGE 3 and I thougth of is GEEK's Little guy as you chasing the ultimate pellet to burn.   Your tests are great, keep up the good work.



I'll find it someday, But I bet I can't afford them! Thanks bud.



			
				poconoman said:
			
		

> Jay, KEEP GOING! You've come this far, why stop? I'll bet there's a brand out there that'll surprise you.
> 
> Great tests, none the less.  :coolsmile:



No quit, Just a break! tis all. Thanks


----------



## Sinbad

I heard Blazer's are good?


----------



## nailed_nailer

Jay,

You know my feelings on what you have accomplished.

I say it again,  THANK YOU

Enjoy a frosty adult beverage and a little time off.

I raise my Crystal Light (I quit drinkin' in June) to you.

Job well done.  

---Nailer---


----------



## jtakeman

Sinbad said:
			
		

> I heard Blazer's are good?



Tempting, Yes. Maybe later!




			
				nailed_nailer said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> You know my feelings on what you have accomplished.
> 
> I say it again,  THANK YOU
> 
> Enjoy a frosty adult beverage and a little time off.
> 
> I raise my Crystal Light (I quit drinkin' in June) to you.
> 
> Job well done.
> 
> ---Nailer---



Thanks nailer I am sure we will compare notes one day. If you ever need some thing. I am here for you. PM me anytime bud!


----------



## Sinbad

So Jay do feel LIke Seinfeld?


----------



## jtakeman

Sinbad said:
			
		

> So Jay do feel LIke Seinfeld?



Nah, He's got way more money and I'm still just a poor old pellet burner! Trying to find my Ultimate pellet! hehe  :lol: 

Arnold maybe, You know. "I'll be back"!  :cheese:


----------



## Sinbad

WE'll be waiting. Did any one realize it is SNOWING out side BURN AWAY!!


----------



## imacman

Sinbad said:
			
		

> .....Did any one realize it is SNOWING out side BURN AWAY!!



Uh, YEAH.....  3 3/4" so far here, 33 °F  outside, and the 10-cpm has the inside at 70 on heat setting of 5 on so-so Premier pellets.  Supposed to keep snowing until about midnight.  I'm guessing I'll have about 4 1/2" by then.  >:-(


----------



## jtakeman

macman said:
			
		

> Sinbad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Did any one realize it is SNOWING out side BURN AWAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, YEAH.....  3 3/4" so far here, 33 °F  outside, and the 10-cpm has the inside at 70 on heat setting of 5 on so-so Premier pellets.  Supposed to keep snowing until about midnight.  I'm guessing I'll have about 4 1/2" by then.  >:-(
Click to expand...


I hope you got a shovel handy?
jay


----------



## imacman

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I hope you got a shovel handy?
> jay



yes......BUT I'M NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT! This is the wet, heavy, PIA snow I hate.  I don't mind a few inches of the light fluffy stuff (I dispose of that with the leaf blower).   

It's only the freakin 5th of Dec.   :shut:   Maybe i'm still asleep and will wake up and no snow and 50 degrees.......


----------



## jtakeman

macman said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you got a shovel handy?
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes......BUT I'M NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT! This is the wet, heavy, PIA snow I hate.  I don't mind a few inches of the light fluffy stuff (I dispose of that with the leaf blower).
> 
> It's only the freakin 5th of Dec.   :shut:   Maybe i'm still asleep and will wake up and no snow and 50 degrees.......
Click to expand...


I got an inch on the deck. Looks like I need the shovel too! So the premiers softwoods are just so so? I could never find them here. I see a review is in order here!  :lol: Just kidding.

Think warm and it will all go away, I hope!


----------



## imacman

jtakeman said:
			
		

> So the premiers softwoods are just so so? I could never find them here. I see a review is in order here!  :lol: Just kidding......



I got them from TSC.  Wanted the AWF, but they were "buried" and the forklift guy was being a baby & crying about moving 5 tons of the premiers out of the way to get to them....I finally caved and took the Premiers.  I should have got the manager & insisted on the AWF....much better pellet, IMO.


----------



## Sinbad

OK GUYS  Put the plows on and lets GO!


----------



## imacman

Sinbad said:
			
		

> OK GUYS  Put the plows on and lets GO!



Don't forget the WOMEN.....I bet Xena is ready & rarin to go in her Jeep!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.

Be good little oinkers or there will be no pellets for you.


----------



## Benski

Jay,

Thank you so much for this review.  It's only today I found about this thread.

To us running Multi-Fuel stoves, I'd love to see a second sheet in your Excel file to record corn and switchgrass values.

I should be getting switchgrass pellets after the Holydays.  When I do, I'll repeat your protocol with what I have on hand.

But in the meantime, I have to agree with all the others, that you have done a great job.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## jtakeman

Benski said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> Thank you so much for this review.  It's only today I found about this thread.
> 
> To us running Multi-Fuel stoves, I'd love to see a second sheet in your Excel file to record corn and switchgrass values.
> 
> I should be getting switchgrass pellets after the Holydays.  When I do, I'll repeat your protocol with what I have on hand.
> 
> But in the meantime, I have to agree with all the others, that you have done a great job.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben



Hey Ben,

How the M55 doing? I can do that and would love to compare what you get for results. What are you planning to measure? Heat output only or more?

The switch grass pellets are the same price as wood pellets near me. I can swing a few bags. They are Phoenix Switch Grass Pellets by Energex. That's all I can find and are $6.00/bag or $255/ton. I have 2 bags of stove corn and 2 bags of Cherry pits. 

I may actually burn the 2 bags of AWF soon. I think I can swing a 2 bag test each week. To tell you the truth, I kind of miss it. Except for the stove cleanings! 

I can do what ever you want to the excel sheet and send you a copy. If you need it.

Let me know.
jay


----------



## Benski

jtakeman said:
			
		

> How the M55 doing?



Still doing very well, but the heat load needed from stove has been limited so far (warm weather).  The real winter is coming tomorrow, expecting -10°C with high winds and 12in of snow!  YESSSS!

I have only burn LG's and corn, but no extensive trials on 100% corn.  That I will do when I stay home during the Holidays and thereafter.




			
				jtakeman said:
			
		

> I can do that and would love to compare what you get for results. What are you planning to measure? Heat output only or more?



I'll try to repeat your protocol.  I can measure heat output by measuring temperature (I have both a Raytek IR thermomether and some thermocouple wiring that I use with a Kimo 200).  I could even measure airflow through the air tubes at every speed settings on the stove.  With the wet bulb and dry bulb temperature inside, I could go as far as doing the psychometric calculations to know my true heat output.

Other than that, I will surely do the ash sampling and weighing.  My wife is also quite interested in this mini-science experiment, so I don't have much convincing to do



			
				jtakeman said:
			
		

> The switch grass pellets are the same price as wood pellets near me. I can swing a few bags. They are Phoenix Switch Grass Pellets by Energex. That's all I can find and are $6.00/bag or $255/ton. I have 2 bags of stove corn and 2 bags of Cherry pits.



I am in touch with a farmer who bought his own pellet rig earlier this fall.  He should have things started in January (still waiting for the big bale tub grinder to come in).  I am going to bring my own empty LG bags and fill them up myself.  Exciting.  No idea of price (and don't really care, I'm growing my own!), but I am dawn sure it will be 100% swithgrass, I walked the fields many times

You guys in the States seem to have a lot more brand names than we have around here (or else I did not shop around enough), but I seem to only see LG's, Cubex and Lauzon (from St.Paulin, Qc).  Not even Energex, which has a plant in Lac Megantic, also in Qc???



			
				jtakeman said:
			
		

> I can do what ever you want to the excel sheet and send you a copy. If you need it.



Yes I'd like to add my data in your File, so I'll PM you with my e-mail address.

Bye,

Ben


----------



## jtakeman

Benski said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that and would love to compare what you get for results. What are you planning to measure? Heat output only or more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to repeat your protocol. I can measure heat output by measuring temperature (I have both a Raytek IR thermomether and some thermocouple wiring that I use with a Kimo 200). I could even measure airflow through the air tubes at every speed settings on the stove. With the wet bulb and dry bulb temperature inside, I could go as far as doing the psychometric calculations to know my true heat output.
> 
> Other than that, I will surely do the ash sampling and weighing. My wife is also quite interested in this mini-science experiment, so I don't have much convincing to do
Click to expand...


Very interested in your results! Can't wait to compare them. You certainly have the equipment to get the data. More than enough. 




			
				Benski said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The switch grass pellets are the same price as wood pellets near me. I can swing a few bags. They are Phoenix Switch Grass Pellets by Energex. That's all I can find and are $6.00/bag or $255/ton. I have 2 bags of stove corn and 2 bags of Cherry pits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in touch with a farmer who bought his own pellet rig earlier this fall. He should have things started in January (still waiting for the big bale tub grinder to come in). I am going to bring my own empty LG bags and fill them up myself. Exciting. No idea of price (and don't really care, I'm growing my own!), but I am dawn sure it will be 100% swithgrass, I walked the fields many times
> 
> You guys in the States seem to have a lot more brand names than we have around here (or else I did not shop around enough), but I seem to only see LG's, Cubex and Lauzon (from St.Paulin, Qc). Not even Energex, which has a plant in Lac Megantic, also in Qc???
Click to expand...


Yes, We got spoiled this year. More brands than ever and Many places are carring pellets. Finding the better brands at a reasonable price seems tougher than ever.



			
				Benski said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do what ever you want to the excel sheet and send you a copy. If you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'd like to add my data in your File, so I'll PM you with my e-mail address.
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Ben
Click to expand...


I will send you the pellet sheet ASAP and I will send the Multifuel sheet when I finish it.(We don't need pellet dia and lenght on this one) I will also send a Hardwood/Softwood sheet too! We will need it in the future, For the more expensive well known brands. I will try to get this out to you today.

Take care
jay


----------



## tractorman100

Patiently waiting on you AWF  review


----------



## opus74

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Time for a break, Hope this was fun for you and you all take care.
> jay



It was more than fun, it was an education for me.

Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## jtakeman

tractorman100 said:
			
		

> Patiently waiting on you AWF review



They are going in the hopper sometime today. Its been cold here for the last few days. I am at a bag a day right now, So they should finish some time Sunday or so. I will try to do testing on the weekends from now on. I will try to do some during the week, But I really don't want to come home to a cold house. I will do what I can to finish these up ASAP.



			
				opus74 said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a break, Hope this was fun for you and you all take care.
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was more than fun, it was an education for me.
> 
> Thank you for your efforts.
Click to expand...


Ooh I'm not done yet! Just a little break to do a project. Then its back to it, But I have to finish the log cabin project(its getting there) first and for-most. I'll post a photo of the cabin later on. So far so good!

Please stay tuned.


----------



## jtakeman

AWF are in the stove. 

Here are some photo's of damp pellets that were on the top of the first bag. Not too many, But the bag had got wet at one point. I bought them at lowes in danbury. The sales rep opened the pallet. There were no holes in the bag. This is an issue with pellets that are kept out doors, Granted there wasn't very many. I will see if the other bag is the same.

There were also a few pellets that were longer than 1 1/2 inches as well. I didn't sort them they were right on top after dumping the bag in the hopper.

I will try to post the temp reading as soon as I get it.


----------



## Oilhater

Where can I get some Barefoots in southern NH?


----------



## sinnian

oilhater said:
			
		

> Where can I get some Barefoots in southern NH?



Dealer locator:

http://www.barefootpellet.com/dealerlocation.html


----------



## craigsward

What a great thread.  Thanks Jay.

I have two tons that i'm working through of the pres to logs, and with waht little experience i have with burning pellets i would have to say they stink.  Heat output is ok, but they produce SO much ash, and blacken the glass very quickly.  Harman says i should be able to burn a ton of pellets before i have to empty my ash pan on the XXV, and i have emptied it twice now and i'm about half way through the first ton.

It sounds like AWF and Marth are the clear winners of the box store pellets.  Rockies look pretty good too.  Lignetics are good too but they seem to fall in to the higher price category.

I'm curious to see how Greene Team does, as i have heard these are pretty good.  Thats what Lowes was supposed to deliver to me but i ended up with the Pres to Logs.  I didn't really have a problem with it at the time seeing they were made by Lignetics and i assumed they would be good.  Bad decision.


----------



## jtakeman

Update on the other project

Hard to believe its been a whole week and I'm still not finished with this yet. I think I went a little overboard with it. (Check out the pict.) Fire place with a smothered fire even. I can't wait until its finished. Not my cup of tea!

Hopefully tomorrow I can install the loft and start the roof.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Update on the other project
> 
> Hard to believe its been a whole week and I'm still not finished with this yet. I think I went a little overboard with it. (Check out the pict.) Fire place with a smothered fire even. I can't wait until its finished. Not my cup of tea!
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I can install the lot and start the roof.



Hey Dad,

Ain't the young pellet piglet in training the one to be doing that little project?

This Grandpa is just asking ...


----------



## jtakeman

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update on the other project
> 
> Hard to believe its been a whole week and I'm still not finished with this yet. I think I went a little overboard with it. (Check out the pict.) Fire place with a smothered fire even. I can't wait until its finished. Not my cup of tea!
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I can install the lot and start the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dad,
> 
> Ain't the young pellet piglet in training the one to be doing that little project?
> 
> This Grandpa is just asking ...
Click to expand...


Mom said no tools yet. He has been doing the glueing and painting for it. Dad has the cutting and measuring detail. But We are doing it as a team. He is fully involved and got more glue on him than the shack though. Gorilla clue very tough to get off skin, Or Dad's beard(ouch).

Grandpa is welcome to lend a hand! :lol:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

jtakeman said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update on the other project
> 
> Hard to believe its been a whole week and I'm still not finished with this yet. I think I went a little overboard with it. (Check out the pict.) Fire place with a smothered fire even. I can't wait until its finished. Not my cup of tea!
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I can install the lot and start the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dad,
> 
> Ain't the young pellet piglet in training the one to be doing that little project?
> 
> This Grandpa is just asking ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mom said no tools yet. He has been doing the glueing and painting for it. Dad has the cutting and measuring detail. But We are doing it as a team. He is fully involved got more glue on him than the shack though. Gorilla clue very tough to get off skin, Or Dad's beard(ouch).
> 
> Granpa is welcome to lend a hand! :lol:
Click to expand...


Sorry I too have a beard and have no desire to remove Gorilla Glue from it so you'll have to Pig up and bear it.

I had to oversee one 5 year old completely hyper active tree decorating machine this morning.  

Never knew if the ornaments were going to make it to the tree or into orbit.  

Grand daughter still hadn't chilled out from her week at school, of course it didn't help any that before she started decorating she had more than a couple of freshly baked high sugar yummies.

House still smells really good and tomorrow might be bread day.


----------



## Benski

I have a few thoughts to share about ash content in pellets.

It has been mentionned in this thread earlier on that pellet companies have been struggling to find wood chips and shavings to make our pellets.  Pellets are usually at 5% moisture content.  Drying is therefore often required.  As we do on our farm to dry corn, pellets can be dried by using propane or natural gas.  But I am also sure it could be dried using wood fired furnaces from which heat would be sent into a kiln type dryer.

But by doing so, most of the fly ash coming from the heat source gets trapped by the wood chips (or "powder").  I would guess the pellet plant operators would constantly try to use wood chips and bark at different ratios to save on costs, while still having an acceptable level of ash in the finished products.  Of course there could be ways of using indirect heat by means of heat exchanger between furnace and kiln....

That would explain variability in ash content in different batches.  Because if pellets are truly bark free, I would expect that their ash content be always the same within 0,1 or 0,2 percent.  But I am not a wood scientist and cannot argue on that.

I would welcome anyone having actual experience with pellet mills to confirm or not what I just mentionned.

Thank you,

Ben


----------



## littlesmokey

Benski: Check out the sticky on making pellets at the top of the forum. It's my opinion, and mine only, apparently that the heavy black ash is caused by operating the stove without enough combustion air.The ash is a product of the non-combustion. That is operator error in my opinion, not maximizing the burn for the pellets in the stove. As I have said, I am a tweaker and have a manual stove and fiddle with it until I get it right.


----------



## jtakeman

Benski said:
			
		

> I have a few thoughts to share about ash content in pellets.
> 
> It has been mentionned in this thread earlier on that pellet companies have been struggling to find wood chips and shavings to make our pellets. Pellets are usually at 5% moisture content. Drying is therefore often required. As we do on our farm to dry corn, pellets can be dried by using propane or natural gas. But I am also sure it could be dried using wood fired furnaces from which heat would be sent into a kiln type dryer.
> 
> But by doing so, most of the fly ash coming from the heat source gets trapped by the wood chips (or "powder"). I would guess the pellet plant operators would constantly try to use wood chips and bark at different ratios to save on costs, while still having an acceptable level of ash in the finished products. Of course there could be ways of using indirect heat by means of heat exchanger between furnace and kiln....
> 
> That would explain variability in ash content in different batches. Because if pellets are truly bark free, I would expect that their ash content be always the same within 0,1 or 0,2 percent. But I am not a wood scientist and cannot argue on that.
> 
> I would welcome anyone having actual experience with pellet mills to confirm or not what I just mentionned.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Ben



Ben,

Interesting observation's you have. Wish I had some solid answers for you. I can only speculate what is happening. With the lack of fiber, The mills are scrambling to still produce a product with what they have available. I think they lowered the standards of what they were once holding. Excepting a slightly lower quality fiber and also using chips instead of 100% dust. If the chips are not ground fine enough there might be less overall fiber compressed into the pellet. This would lower the overall BTU value. As for the ash content. Lower grade fiber would have a higher ash content overall and different wood species themselves have different ash contents. There was a list posted that BTU value and ash content for different wood species. Who knows maybe there even adding fillers to extend the fiber?

I would love to here what a pellet maker or mill worker would have to say too! What else is going into these pellets when the quality fiber isn't available?



Just my opinion: All I have to say the best and most efficient stove in the world is still going to burn dirty if the pellet is dirty, sub par, Full of ash or Below Standard! It has already been said *"What is available in the east is totally different that what is in the west!"* If you put quality in the hopper. You will get a quality burn. If you put a high ash content pellet or a pellet full of bark and fillers your going to get a cruddier burn. 

I have burned high bark(3%) pellets meant for commercial furnace's. The burn was Dark. Tweaked till the pellets were flying out of the burnpot. Bark does not and in no way burn clean. *Tweak all you want-the burn is dirty! If bark burned clean every premium or super premium pellet made would have a higher bark content! * My stove is new technology and is made to burn high bark content fuels. I love to tweak and tinker too. I can adjust the air with the damper. I can tweak the feed rate with 5 different ratio's within each heat range. I stat and log everything I do. Each change is data to me. But there is one thing I just can't seem to be able to do. Make bark burn clean. Anyone else burned high bark pellets? Love to hear the honest results.


----------



## Topshelf

'm a newb to pellets and I didnt see mine listed? I'm running Pelletpro's that I picked up at TSC in Michigan. 
I'm pretty happy with them so far. some fines but notto many. Seems some bags are worse than others which I guess is normal.

I clean the hopper every 2-3 bags adthen do a good cleaning of the whole stove once a week or so. I have had a couple of auger feed jams due to fines or saw dust accumulating at the auger feed in the hopper. I get decent heat out of them, low ash per bag. 

Any input on these?


----------



## jtakeman

Topshelf said:
			
		

> 'm a newb to pellets and I didnt see mine listed? I'm running Pelletpro's that I picked up at TSC in Michigan.
> I'm pretty happy with them so far. some fines but notto many. Seems some bags are worse than others which I guess is normal.
> 
> I clean the hopper every 2-3 bags adthen do a good cleaning of the whole stove once a week or so. I have had a couple of auger feed jams due to fines or saw dust accumulating at the auger feed in the hopper. I get decent heat out of them, low ash per bag.
> 
> Any input on these?



I have seen Propellets my way. But have not seen any Pelletpro's around me. 

Can you post a photo of the bag?

Some bags have web addresses and Physical address on them.

jay


----------



## jtakeman

AWF are done See photo for ash amount. Right at the 12 ounces mark on jar for volume. Ash weight was =.28lbs. or 4.48 ounces or .35%.



Currans are in and burning.

Temp average was 228ºF Fines were low. Chart on 1st post is updated.

jay


----------



## jtakeman

Currans are done.

Ash was at the 20 ounce mark on jar. As weight was .38 lbs. or 6.08 ounces or .475%.  They seem to burn OK and are about average overall.

I am back on my pellets due to a cold snap coming in and Don't want to wake up cold. I will try to do the Eco Flames this weekend when I am home a bit more. a little busy at work lately.

I will try to update the chart this PM. 

jay


----------



## jtakeman

The cabin project is finished. And WE are glad to be finished with this. Hope to get an A! Maybe relieved is the correct word to use.
See attached photo.

I will go back to pellet testing tomorrow night. The Eco Flames are next on the list. I am excited and anxious to try the Eco's.


----------



## nailed_nailer

Jay,

Nice work on the cabin.  Looks great.  You guys did good!

Just for grins I brought home my Fluke 189 Meter and attached a thermocouple to it.

Best I can get measuring air output from my heat exchanger is 174 deg F.  When burning in what I call my "normal" range on my EF-2.

I am burning this years New England's in the tan bag with brown letters.  I just quick cleaned the stove (tonight).  That after I deep cleaned it last weekend.

I was surprised at how low that seems.  I am off until the end of the year so I have time to fool around with the stove.

Even with the low convection temps my living room is sitting at 71 deg F.  With the outside air at 16 deg F.

---Nailer---


----------



## CanadaClinker

jtakeman said:
			
		

> The cabin project is finished. And WE are glad to be finished with this. Hope to get an A! Maybe relieve is the correct work to use.
> See attached photo.
> 
> I will go back to pellet testing tomorrow night. The Eco Flames are next on the list. I am excited and anxious to try the Eco's.



........ all I can say is........ WOW ..... u guys did good!!  .... I can see an 'A' coming for your efforts........ cc


----------



## ablejoy

Nice cabin great job.


----------



## jtakeman

nailed_nailer said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> Nice work on the cabin.  Looks great.  You guys did good!
> 
> Just for grins I brought home my Fluke 189 Meter and attached a thermocouple to it.
> 
> Best I can get measuring air output from my heat exchanger is 174 deg F.  When burning in what I call my "normal" range on my EF-2.
> 
> I am burning this years New England's in the tan bag with brown letters.  I just quick cleaned the stove (tonight).  That after I deep cleaned it last weekend.
> 
> I was surprised at how low that seems.  I am off until the end of the year so I have time to fool around with the stove.
> 
> Even with the low convection temps my living room is sitting at 71 deg F.  With the outside air at 16 deg F.
> 
> ---Nailer---



Nailer,

Your temp numbers may be fine for that stove. I would only worry if the vent was higher than the heat exchanger. These temps would depend on stove effiency. Use this as a base and try other pellets and watch the heat temps try to find the brands that burn the hottest. Then sort out the brands that burn the cleanest of the hottest. You will then have your Ultimate pellets for your stove. 

You just have to make it interesting and log the changes. Most important things are having fun and sharing your results with others.

jay


----------



## poconoman

jtakeman said:
			
		

> The cabin project is finished. And WE are glad to be finished with this. Hope to get an A! Maybe relieved is the correct word to use.
> See attached photo.
> 
> I will go back to pellet testing tomorrow night. The Eco Flames are next on the list. I am excited and anxious to try the Eco's.



WOW! That's a quality looking, masonry chimney! I'm very impressed! :gulp: 

Great job Jake!


----------



## jtakeman

Thanks for all the nice comments on the cabin. Fun but not sure I want to do that again.

Eco Flames are done. Right at the 16 ounce mark on the jar. I will weight them Monday.

Green Team is in. House it at 76ºF so no temp until tomorrow morning.


----------



## TROY COOK

Jay cool cabin, you were right about  the marth pellets. They are kind of sleepers! with my stove on the same setting I got 330°F out of them .that"s 80°F hotter than the lumberjacks, but still not as hot as the uncle Jed's witch hit 350°F ..I'll try to send you a couple bags! I ordered 2 tons of Jed's for next week..    I will donate the pellets if some other guy's out there will help with shipping..I'll will get back to you on this when they come in...~ happy holidays


----------



## jtakeman

RAMSAY said:
			
		

> Jay cool cabin, you were right about  the marth pellets. They are kind of sleepers! with my stove on the same setting I got 330°F out of them .that"s 80°F hotter than the lumberjacks, but still not as hot as the uncle Jed's witch hit 350°F ..I'll try to send you a couple bags! I ordered 2 tons of Jed's for next week..    I will donate the pellets if some other guy's out there will help with shipping..I'll will get back to you on this when they come in...~ happy holidays



Wow 350ºF out of the Uncle Jeds. I know kroozer speaks highly of them. I would love to add them to my list. I appreciate the offer to send them. That would be awesome. I can kick in some for the shipping if you need me to. I really want to see them in action!

Happy Holidays to you and your family too!
jay


----------



## TROY COOK

Yes a whopping 350° on the door of my stove,I know the temp of the door is much hotter than the air coming out of the stove,I found it much easier  to keep the thermometer in the same place with it on the door..It may be after Christmas when I get a chance to send out those  pellets..how should I discreetly  get your address..
~Troy


----------



## jtakeman

RAMSAY said:
			
		

> Yes a whopping 350° on the door of my stove,I know the temp of the door is much hotter than the air coming out of the stove,I found it much easier to keep the thermometer in the same place with it on the door..It may be after Christmas when I get a chance to send out those pellets..how should I discreetly get your address..
> ~Troy



Doesn't really matter where you measure the temps. As long as you measure in the same place every time. I prefer the convection air. But do what works best for you. Temperature is something you can't see and is very hard to judge by feel. I have a few friends that thought there pellets were hotter than a brand I like. Even though they felt there's was hotter. When I brought my meter over and measure there temps. They were surprised at what was actual and not what they felt with the back of there hand. You can see the volume of ash. You pretty much can judge whats good or bad. But with temps there is only one way to really be sure and thats measuring it. Sounds like you are doing just fine with it and have used it to judge whats best for your stove.

I will PM you my addy. Again Much appreciated.
jay


----------



## rowerwet

jtakeman said:
			
		

> I just went to Home Depo and Lowes to get some more test stock. Lowes was interesting. the gentlemen was nice but miss informed. Ah there all the same he said. I said I don't think so and laughed. They had Tidy Timbers and Prest O Logs. I put 2 bags of each in to the carriage. And headed to the check out. He followed and Started saying there getting a Southern Pellet in next week. Supposed to be the hottest pellet they have gotten. And it's a softwood. I asked the brand and He didn't know. Said he did talk to the area rep and He is bosting about the heat out put. I rambled off some names(rocky mountain-eco flame-ect.) He looked puzzled and said you know more about these than me. I laughed again and said there all the same! Ha! His mouth hit the floor. I am still chuckling.
> 
> Off to the HD store. No pellets in sight. asked a clerk at the counter. There bringing them right up. I had to wait 20 minutes for them to bash the skid thru the store. It was a ton of Fireside Ultra's. I asked the guy what other brands they were selling this year. He says there all the same. I had to laugh and said, I don't think so. Every brands is made in different plants on different equipment. I just got a stupid look. I asked again what else you got. He said he didn't know there all wrapped up and they only know when they open. I said OK, grabbed the 2 bags and I was out of there. Absolutly no clue.
> 
> Can we get someone that has some clue on what a wood pellet is???? At least what brands they carry???
> 
> There all the same!
> 
> jay


funny, at my HD most don't know about the pellets, however I know one guy who burns them as he gets all the burst bags before anyone else can, the other surprise was the grandmother type at the return desk knew all about pellets as she burns them, if they don't burn them they don't know the difference, to them it is just like fertilizer, peat moss or anything else that comes in a bag.


----------



## Drakemalbion

Hi, 
Some of the suppliers around here are carring a new brand from a mill here in MA thats called O'Malley's. Its a hardwood pellet mostly oakwood with 8,300 BTU's  and .5 % ash. Anyone know anything?


----------



## WoodPorn

Jay, any takes on New Engalnd Wood Pellets?

I've been burning them for a month and finding quite a bit of ash remaining, tried the Ligs this past weekend and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rowerwet

jtakeman, you need to save all those different bags, maybe nail them to a garage wall, someday they may be collectors items, kind of like the old enamel gas station or cola signs!


----------



## jtakeman

Werm said:
			
		

> Jay, any takes on New Engalnd Wood Pellets?
> 
> I've been burning them for a month and finding quite a bit of ash remaining, tried the Ligs this past weekend and was pleasantly surprised.



Next test should have NEWP's involved. That is if you all want me to continue with my next test "My Ultimate pellet search" or "The Best of the Pellet House Brands"?

My list has started to grow. and I have gathered a few brands to get started. Just not sure if you are all on board. I will hit the pellet house's and get started ASAP.

I have a few bags of Uncle Jeds promised me. Hope the member comes thru. Another member has offered to send Uncle Jeds Fir(Bear Mountain) pellets too. I am dying to try them and compare them to the west coast brands. 

Updates to 1st and 2nd post.
Eco Flames weighed and added to list Green Teams are complete ash also weighed and added to list.

Somersets are in. Temp is 251ºF.

jay


----------



## Wood Nugget

Of course we want you to continue.  Different pellets burn differently in different stoves, and you are helping many people make decisions on which pellets to try or not to try in their stove.  If I saw a brand in a store I was unfamiliar with, I wouldn't purchase it without first checking it against your results.  You are doing many people a great service, and we appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## WoodPorn

Wood Nugget said:
			
		

> Of course we want you to continue. Different pellets burn differently in different stoves, and you are helping many people make decisions on which pellets to try or not to try in their stove. If I saw a brand in a store I was unfamiliar with, I wouldn't purchase it without first checking it against your results. You are doing many people a great service, and we appreciate it. Thanks.



I concur.... I've got a pallet-ish of NEWP's if you can't get 'em


----------



## jtakeman

My testing is complete. Somersets are done and I will weight them tomorrow. I will try to merge bag photo with the ash samples in each post. This way they will stay with the thread. Otherwise if I ever delete them from photobucket. The pictures will be gone. I will also try to put the photo's with the Excel file. Or a maybe PDF.

Check attachment for ash volume. 

Happy Holidays Everyone.


----------



## pamela010257

Thank you for doing all of this work.
It really is very interesting and helpful.


----------



## Doocrew

Nice job Jay.  If you ever venture up to NH I will buy you a steak and a beer.


----------



## jtakeman

rowerwet said:
			
		

> jtakeman, you need to save all those different bags, maybe nail them to a garage wall, someday they may be collectors items, kind of like the old enamel gas station or cola signs!



Wall paper in the living room is OUT, Wife wouldn't go for it. I would like to treat them like trophies. My son and I have a HO scale train room, I think some will go on the far wall. 

I don't think I have ever burned so many different brands in one season. Still want to burn some more. But I will chill until after xmas. But I will be pellet hunting for the next comparison. 

jay


----------



## Gumby1

Hey Jay. That offer is still open on the ProPellets that I spoke to you about.


----------



## Benski

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Doesn't really matter where you measure the temps. As long as you measure in the same place every time. I prefer the convection air. But do what works best for you. Temperature is something you can't see and is very hard to judge by feel.
> jay



I agree, but to be entirely correct, if we use convection air temperature, we should also record temperature at which that convection air entered the stove.  Of course, if your are using a thermostat, it should pretty much always be the same.  The work done by the combustion actually provides convection air with a delta T°.  This delta T° is what should remain constant if we have the same stove, same settings, same pellets.

It may not be the case for me IF we have a very cold <-25°C stetch of weather as I recently saw last week.  In such case, my stove will work at max output while still seeing the ambiant air temperature fall a few degrees.  And I'm not saying my stove doesn't provide enough heat, it's just that I have absolitely no insulation in the basement.  That is scheduled for next summer...

Bye


----------



## Benski

Jay,

As I mentionned earlier on, I'm jumping in as a testing crew member!  Holidays just started 5 minutes ago!

I just finished cleaning the stove and started with LG's.

2 bags (2X40 lbs) per run.  Stove is set at No. 4 level and Premium Pellet.  Stove also allowed to idle at Low setting if thermostat feels it's getting too warm.

Results as of 17 jan 2010

I screened the ash with a 3/16in mesh to get rid of unburnt pellets.  This is why LG's now show 12on of ash instead of the 15on I had previously recorded.

1. LG                      12on ash level in jar           431°F convection air temp
2. Comfort              22-24on ash w/ clinkers      441°F
3. Valfei Ambiance   10 on                                431°F
4. Cubex                 16-18on                            497°F  Noticeably very hot!
5. Corn                    not yet measured, but large       350°F      Ran stove in Regular Pellet mode to get it to work w/ corn with comb. air trim to max.
6. Maine Wood          18 on                               356°F   Not good at all.  Ash being ok, but heat output was terrible.  It felt good to come back to "normal" with LG's!
7. Switchgrass 100% in January

Note on temperature readings:  The figure I am reporting is a 3-point average taken with a IR Thermometer shooting on the deflector plate right at the heat tubes exit, above main door of the stove.  I take a point on the left, one in the middle and a third on the right hand side.  The middle point is always hotter by about 30°F.

Anyone knowing about other brands available in QC or ON is welcome to give me suggestion.  It seems rather myterious that I can't find any of Energex products anywhere while they are located just about 2 hrs from where I am???  I have yet to stop by a Home Depot sometime...

Bye,


----------



## TROY COOK

Jay, I guess I missed most of your thread about the cabin you built. What was that for? Are you testing pellets in the fireplace?? . I pick up my Uncle Jed's today..I'll get back to you after the holidays..take care..and happy Holiday's


----------



## jtakeman

RAMSAY said:
			
		

> Jay, I guess I missed most of your thread about the cabin you built. What was that for? Are you testing pellets in the fireplace?? . I pick up my Uncle Jed's today..I'll get back to you after the holidays..take care..and happy Holiday's



My son had a school project. I can try the pellets in the fireplace but if we keep it I think we will make a pellet stove or insert. After all the fireplaces is heat mostly goes up the vent.

Take care and have a safe holiday season.
jay


----------



## jtakeman

Benski said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter where you measure the temps. As long as you measure in the same place every time. I prefer the convection air. But do what works best for you. Temperature is something you can't see and is very hard to judge by feel.
> jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but to be entirely correct, if we use convection air temperature, we should also record temperature at which that convection air entered the stove.  Of course, if your are using a thermostat, it should pretty much always be the same.  The work done by the combustion actually provides convection air with a delta T°.  This delta T° is what should remain constant if we have the same stove, same settings, same pellets.
> 
> It may not be the case for me IF we have a very cold <-25°C stetch of weather as I recently saw last week.  In such case, my stove will work at max output while still seeing the ambiant air temperature fall a few degrees.  And I'm not saying my stove doesn't provide enough heat, it's just that I have absolitely no insulation in the basement.  That is scheduled for next summer...
> 
> Bye
Click to expand...

 Ben, My basement is insulated and the temps stay beween 64ºF and 74ºF. Most of the temps were taken in the 70ºF range or within 1ºF at most. 



			
				Benski said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> As I mentionned earlier on, I'm jumping in as a testing crew member!  Holidays just started 5 minutes ago!
> 
> I just finished cleaning the stove and started with LG's.
> 
> Next in line will be:
> 
> Comfort
> Cubex
> Corn (Kernels!) from our farm.
> Switchgrass 100% in January
> 
> 2 bags per run.
> 
> Will add infos to your Excel Spreadsheet.  But still some shopping to do...
> 
> Bye,



Can't wait to see some of your results. The LG's were a good pellet for me But I haven't burned them in a few years. Hard to get unless you get form woodpellets.com lately.

Keep use posted.
jay


----------



## joefraser

Jay, 
If you come across the Spruce Points I'd love to see how they compare to the Okanagans and Barefoot.  I think they'd be close based on when I burned a few bags a while back.  Would like to see what the numbers say.

Thanks for all your work on this project!


----------



## TROY COOK

Jay, I found some interesting facts about the pellets I'm burning.The lumberjack pellets weigh 5.12 pounds per gallon,The Marth pellets weigh 6.03 pounds per gallon. that seems like a lot of weight difference in only one gallon.I wonder if weight has anything to do with heat? both pellets are very dry I don't think ,moisture is an issue.If it was you would think the heaver ones would burn cooler.Just the opposite is true, the Marth pellets burn much hotter, 80° hotter at 3/4 heat level on my stove.  Anyway my wife thinks I'm nuts weighing pellets in the kitchen on a food scale. All in good fun!  Have You ever heard of Indeck pellets ? Another Wisconsin company.They just signed a deal with Menards to sell there pellets. now I heard from our pellet supplier up here that 40 pounds of there pellets would not fit in the Menards bag??? So they had to add something to the pellets to make them heavier so 40 pounds would fit in the bags?? So what do you think they are adding??  H2O???.....~ Happy Holiday's ~Troy


----------



## jtakeman

RAMSAY said:
			
		

> Jay, I found some interesting facts about the pellets I'm burning.The lumberjack pellets weigh 5.12 pounds per gallon,The Marth pellets weigh 6.03 pounds per gallon. that seems like a lot of weight difference in only one gallon.I wonder if weight has anything to do with heat? both pellets are very dry I don't think ,moisture is an issue.If it was you would think the heaver ones would burn cooler.Just the opposite is true, the Marth pellets burn much hotter, 80° hotter at 3/4 heat level on my stove.  Anyway my wife thinks I'm nuts weighing pellets in the kitchen on a food scale. All in good fun!  Have You ever heard of Indeck pellets ? Another Wisconsin company.They just signed a deal with Menards to sell there pellets. now I heard from our pellet supplier up here that 40 pounds of there pellets would not fit in the Menards bag??? So they had to add something to the pellets to make them heavier so 40 pounds would fit in the bags?? *So what do you think they are adding??  *H2O???.....~ Happy Holiday's ~Troy



Thats a good question, But I really don't know the answer. I just hope it wasn't bark. Water would add weight and so would making the pellet denser. More wood fiber compressed into the same space weights more. I think thats what you are seeing between the lumberjack and the Marth pellets. A little more density within the pellet or the species of wood fiber weights a little more. Nice way to compare and an interesting find!

jay


----------



## gbreda

Hey Jay

Great job on the testing !!  

Been away from the forum for the last week and a half, so was not able to keep up with the posts.  I see that the Greene Teams had good results with a little over 7 oz ash.  I would say that is the only comment I would have with them.  If I am away for more than 24hrs with my girlfriend and the kids, I come home to alot of ash buldup in the pot. Pretty much from flame edge to the edge of the pot.  Large volume and on the black side, but fluffy too.  The only thing that I can see it hindering is the air wash and allowing the flame to be more forward than upward.  No biggie though, they give good heat with a very high, strong flame.  Damn, I can barely open the door and clear the ash without burning my hand if it has been firing high for a while.  Not enough to break down and get a glove just yet though.  :cheese: 

I see that the Okies have half the ash as the Green Teams, so I am anxious to see the difference I get when I switch over. 

Thanks for this great information, I know it took alot of work.

Geno


----------



## Trail_Time

BTU said:
			
		

> Drakemalbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Some of the suppliers around here are carring a new brand from a mill here in MA thats called O'Malley's. Its a hardwood pellet mostly oakwood with 8,300 BTU's  and .5 % ash. Anyone know anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considered by most to be a very good pellet...would rate it as a B/B-  good heat, with low to medium ash left over......
Click to expand...


O'Malleys did not work so well for me.  They did not burn nearly as hot as other pellets I have (Okies, Greenway, Penn Woods, Lignetics) They were dirty and produced the biggest clinkers I have seen... even bigger than Lignetics.

I had always heard good things about them, but I would not buy again.


----------



## Benski

I will keep all results updated in post #349.

LG       15on ash level in jar     431°F convection air temp

I'll do the weighing a little later when I return to the lab.

I purchased these LG pellets from the Rona hardware store that's just across the street from my house.  Got them delivered (3t) by their forklift straight from their yard!

I paid 5,97$/bag, all taxes included so that's 298,50/US ton (I mean 2000lbs) or 328,35$/metric tonne.

The Comfort Pellets, from a company in St-Paulin, Qc are now in.


----------



## jtakeman

Benski said:
			
		

> I will keep all results updated in post #349.
> 
> LG       15on ash level in jar     431°F convection air temp
> 
> I'll do the weighing a little later when I return to the lab.
> 
> I purchased these LG pellets from the Rona hardware store that's just across the street from my house.  Got them delivered (3t) by their forklift straight from their yard!
> 
> I paid 5,97$/bag, all taxes included so that's 298,50/US ton (I mean 2000lbs) or 328,35$/metric tonne.
> 
> The Comfort Pellets, from a company in St-Paulin, Qc are now in.


Ben,

15 oz. of ash doesn't sound bad and the 431ºF is good and hot. Great heat from the M55. I take it you are burning on the max(#5) setting?

Glad you jumped on board and are testing some of the brands I could not find! Looking forward to the others brands you have gathered. Great work!

jay

Edit: I updated the 1st post steering the others to post 349 for Bens testing.


----------



## TROY COOK

Just came from Walmart what a zoo. Pennington's on sale ! ...  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Benski

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Ben,
> 
> I take it you are burning on the max(#5) setting?



No, I'm setting it at 4, although your are correct, 5 is also Max setting on the M55.

Now, I must pause the testing because weather is now much too warm for continuous stove operation.  What did you do about that?  Did you let you stove cycle between Hi-Low mode just maintaining room temperature with the thermostat or did you force the stove to run continuously?  I seem to have missed that part of your protocol!

My stove ran for the last 24hrs with the Comfort pellets in Hi-Low (actually cycling a lot because I used #4 setting) and I got terrible ash quantity 20on with lots of unburnt pellets.

Finally, that leads me to this final question:  If you had any unburnt pellets in the fire pot after the stove ran out ou pellets, did you leave these few pellets with the ash or was it screened and removed from the ash?

The first result I am reporting had some pellets in the ash, clearly coming from the very last minutes of operation right before stove extinguished itself.

Thanks, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jtakeman

Benski said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben,
> 
> I take it you are burning on the max(#5) setting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm setting it at 4, although your are correct, 5 is also Max setting on the M55.
> 
> Now, I must pause the testing because weather is now much too warm for continuous stove operation.  What did you do about that?  Did you let you stove cycle between Hi-Low mode just maintaining room temperature with the thermostat or did you force the stove to run continuously?  I seem to have missed that part of your protocol!
> 
> My stove ran for the last 24hrs with the Comfort pellets in Hi-Low (actually cycling a lot because I used #4 setting) and I got terrible ash quantity 20on with lots of unburnt pellets.
> 
> Finally, that leads me to this final question:  If you had any unburnt pellets in the fire pot after the stove ran out ou pellets, did you leave these few pellets with the ash or was it screened and removed from the ash?
> 
> The first result I am reporting had some pellets in the ash, clearly coming from the very last minutes of operation right before stove extinguished itself.
> 
> Thanks, and Merry Christmas!
Click to expand...


Ben,

I was on the Auto/Off setting and just let the tstat control when the stove can on. Otherwise I would have gotten baked out of the house. I only forced it if I was close to finishing a brand. Only heat if you need to. I screened all the unburnt pellets out with a 3/16 screen(chicken wire-home made). Probably better to remove them. 

Sounds like the M55 really throws good heat on setting 4.   Great work.

Merry Christmas
jay


----------



## jtakeman

I have gathered a list for the pellet test . "My search for the Ultimate Pellet"

Let see what the Softwoods can do against the Hardwoods. Tossing in a few blends for the heck of it.

Hardwoods
Barefoots*
Corinth
Cubex√
Dry Creek√
Hamer√
Juniata√
Northern
O Malley√
Turmans√

Softwoods
Lake Region√
Okanagans*
Pure Fire√
Rocky Mnt*
Spruce Pts√

Blend
ACP√
Energex Canadian√ 
Lignetics*
NEWP√

* note these results
will be taken from
the other test

√ =purchased

I would love to test the Dragon Mountain, PA(still might get them) and Propellets, But it looks like there will be to much travel or hassle to get them. Do to funds and time constraint's I have to keep this close to home and little to no hassle's. If for any reason there is an issue purchasing any of these on the list! There off the list. I may also have some Uncle Jeds coming from the West. If it happens then they will be added to the test(Bet they are real good too!) I will start a new thread once the testing begins. Same standards as this test. Same disclaimer will apply. Just for fun and games. Your results may vary and all that yadda yadda too!

Stay Tuned for round 2.
jay

Edit: I purchased most of the list. Just waiting on the new igniter to arrive!


----------



## Benski

The pellets I had on hand are now done.

I'm having troubles with 100% corn at setting #4 and stove set for Multi-Fuel.

I keep getting a weak flame and considerably less heat than pellets (not yet measured).

I think I will have to search a little more on the right settings to have.  Plus I need to hook up the magnahelic for once!

Maybe it's the moisture content in my corn (is close to 15% moisture now)?

We'll see later on how that goes...

Thanks,


----------



## jtakeman

Benski said:
			
		

> The pellets I had on hand are now done.
> 
> I'm having troubles with 100% corn at setting #4 and stove set for Multi-Fuel.
> 
> I keep getting a weak flame and considerably less heat than pellets (not yet measured).
> 
> I think I will have to search a little more on the right settings to have.  Plus I need to hook up the magnahelic for once!
> 
> Maybe it's the moisture content in my corn (is close to 15% moisture now)?
> 
> We'll see later on how that goes...
> 
> Thanks,



Ben,

I had the same issue in multifuel mode. Enviro has a clean cycle in the multifuel mode. I never timed it but I think every 15 minutes or so it goes into the clean cycle. The flame is reduced and it lets the fuel burnup in the burnpot. I though it was a control issue so I emailed Enviro. They never gave me the time but they did explain it as a way to keep the multifuels from overloading the burnpot. They also suggested to run it in Hi/Lo mode instead of Auto/Off mode. 

Just FYI.
jay


----------



## jtakeman

Benski said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> As I mentionned earlier on, I'm jumping in as a testing crew member!  Holidays just started 5 minutes ago!
> 
> I just finished cleaning the stove and started with LG's.
> 
> 2 bags (2X40 lbs) per run.  Stove is set at No. 4 level and Premium Pellet.  Stove also allowed to idle at Low setting if thermostat feels it's getting too warm.
> 
> Results as of 1 jan 2010
> 
> I screened the ash with a 3/16in mesh to get rid of unburnt pellets.  This is why LG's now show 12on of ash instead of the 15on I had previously recorded.
> 
> 1. LG                      12on ash level in jar           431°F convection air temp
> 2. Comfort              22-24on ash w/ clinkers      441°F
> 3. Valfei Ambiance   10 on                                431°F
> 4. Cubex                 16-18on                            497°F  Noticeably very hot!
> 5. Corn
> 6. Switchgrass 100% in January
> 
> Note on temperature readings:  The figure I am reporting is a 3-point average taken with a IR Thermometer shooting on the deflector plate right at the heat tubes exit, above main door of the stove.  I take a point on the left, one in the middle and a third on the right hand side.  The middle point is always hotter by about 30°F.
> 
> Anyone knowing about other brands available in QC or ON is welcome to give me suggestion.  It seems rather myterious that I can't find any of Energex products anywhere while they are located just about 2 hrs from where I am???  I have yet to stop by a Home Depot sometime...
> 
> Bye,



Ben,

Very nice results so far. I am very impressed! Can't wait to see what you get for ash weights. Thanks for sharing!

jay


----------



## Benski

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Ben,
> 
> I had the same issue in multifuel mode. Enviro has a clean cycle in the multifuel mode. I never timed it but I think every 15 minutes or so it goes into the clean cycle. The flame is reduced and it lets the fuel burnup in the burnpot. I though it was a control issue so I emailed Enviro. They never gave me the time but they did explain it as a way to keep the multifuels from overloading the burnpot. They also suggested to run it in Hi/Lo mode instead of Auto/Off mode.
> 
> Just FYI.
> jay



Jay,

I am already on Hi-Lo mode.  What you describe about the cleaning cycle is consistent with what is happenning to me.  I have tried a mix of corn and pellets at 50-50 using the Regular Pellet mode and that worked fine.  I think I will try 100% corn in Regular Pellet mode.

I have boosted the Combustion Air Trim to 5 last night, in hope of giving the corn some more air, but no clue.  It did not help in the end.

Do you have a Feed Trim button on the Omega?  What is it used for?  I'd guess it's for slight adjustments in pellet feed rates.  I don't think that would help me with corn in Multi-Fuel mode... what do you think.

That will be for tomorrow though!

Thanks for your comments.

Bye, and Happy 2010!

PS:  see my update in post 349.  I have uploaded a picture.  You deserve a copyright for the inspiration!  I also have the ZipLock samples, but they are all virtually identical...


----------



## jtakeman

Benski said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> I am already on Hi-Lo mode. What you describe about the cleaning cycle is consistent with what is happenning to me. I have tried a mix of corn and pellets at 50-50 using the Regular Pellet mode and that worked fine. I think I will try 100% corn in Regular Pellet mode.
> 
> I have boosted the Combustion Air Trim to 5 last night, in hope of giving the corn some more air, but no clue. It did not help in the end.
> 
> *Do you have a Feed Trim button on the Omega? What is it used for? I'd guess it's for slight adjustments in pellet feed rates. I don't think that would help me with corn in Multi-Fuel mode... what do you think.*
> 
> That will be for tomorrow though!
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> Bye, and Happy 2010!
> 
> PS: see my update in post 349. I have uploaded a picture. You deserve a copyright for the inspiration! I also have the ZipLock samples, but they are all virtually identical...



Ben,

I do have a feed trim button on the Omega. Its what you think. Adjust's the pellet or fuel feed times. I made a chart for mine. I will post it if I can find it. So each heat setting has 5 seperate feed times. I usually run the multifuel in the lower feed trim settings. I liked feed 3 with trim in the 2 setting. 

I don't have the Comb Air trim, Wish I did. I am hoping Enviro has an upgrade for the Omega someday. I could trim the air for rich fuels with the control instead of the damper setting.

You can try straight corn in the pellet mode. But I would trim the comb air to max and drop the feed to the minimum inthe heat range (4-1). I used this for the switch grass pellets I tried. It worked pretty good. I didn't try it with straight corn though. I only tried switch grass and 60/40 pellet/corn mix. Both worked well.

Have fun and Happy 2010 to you.
jay

P.S. I found the chart. I timed these with a stop watch and recorded. Not sure if the times would be any where near the same for the M55. I have a 3 RPM auger and the M55 has a 2 RPM auger. So I am sure Enviro changed the feeds. But you can get an idea of what they are doing.


----------



## Benski

jtakeman said:
			
		

> You can try straight corn in the pellet mode. But I would trim the comb air to max and drop the feed to the minimum inthe heat range (4-1). I used this for the switch grass pellets I tried. It worked pretty good. I didn't try it with straight corn though. I only tried switch grass and 60/40 pellet/corn mix. Both worked well.



Jay,

You are right.  I tried corn in Regular Pellet mode, maximum combustion air trim setting and feed trim untouched (I'd guess it's factory set at 3).  Heat level was set at 4.

It's been working nice all day today, with very decent heat output (measured at 400°F, pellets being 430-490°F for the same settings).  The stove was in Hi-Lo mode and allowed to idle as often as needed because it is very mild here today.

When the hopper empties tonight, I will resume testing ash level with a full hopper of 100% corn.

Bye,


----------



## davevassar

Any chance you could add Green Supreme pellets?


----------



## countk

davevassar said:
			
		

> Any chance you could add Green Supreme pellets?



Green Supreme is now Dragon Mountain, they were formerly bagged by NEWP. At any rate, IMHO I think they are one of  the best pellets out there, even better than Okies. I would love to see someone test these against Okies, Ligs, Barefoot, Spruce Points etc.


----------



## jtakeman

countk said:
			
		

> davevassar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could add Green Supreme pellets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Supreme is now Dragon Mountain, they were formerly bagged by NEWP. At any rate, IMHO I think they are one of  the best pellets out there, even better than Okies. I would love to see someone test these against Okies, Ligs, Barefoot, Spruce Points etc.
Click to expand...


I am trying to get them. No one near me has them, So I would need to travel 60 miles or so to get them. Funds are tight and time is not on my side. I will do my best in the next Pellet House "*Ultimate pellet*" search test I do.

jay


----------



## 56 chevtruck

good job jay and benski. it sure helps when a new brand comes along as i am curious as to how good each new brand is for heat output. benski  is walmart  selling pellets up your way yet? winnepeg forest products try those.


----------



## tinkabranc

countk said:
			
		

> davevassar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could add Green Supreme pellets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Supreme is now Dragon Mountain, they were formerly bagged by NEWP. At any rate, IMHO I think they are one of  the best pellets out there, even better than Okies. I would love to see someone test these against Okies, Ligs, Barefoot, Spruce Points etc.
Click to expand...


I agree with countk that Green Supreme aka Dragon Mtn are one of the best out there. 
They are my favorite out of all I have tried to date.

Okies and Barefoot are awesome pellets too but still don't beat em.   IMO of course ;-)


----------



## Benski

56 chevtruck said:
			
		

> benski  is walmart  selling pellets up your way yet? winnepeg forest products try those.



I did not even think about looking for pellets in a Wall-Mart!  I was more thinking about Hardware stores and maybe Costco.  I'll sure have a look at Wall-Mart next time I go.

Bye


----------



## 56 chevtruck

i have tried all brands available in maritimes. except walmart ones.


----------



## CanadaClinker

56 chevtruck said:
			
		

> i have tried all brands available in maritimes. except walmart ones.



I see our Canadian Tire sells Winnipeg Forest Products for $299 a ton but haven't checked on a bag price nor tried any yet... still working on 4 1/2 tons of ligs....... would be interested if anyone has tried them (Winnipeg FP) for feedback.... I don't know when we will see ligs again around here any time soon....... cc. :-S


----------



## jtakeman

Well I have gathered all I can. Money's gone and sick of traveling and looking at pellets. So this is the final list unless something falls from the sky.

Hardwoods
Barefoots*
Corinth√
Cubex√
Dry Creek√
Hamer√
Juniata√
Kentucky Kernel√
O Malley√
Turmans√

Softwoods
Lake Region√
Okanagans*
Pure Fire√
Rocky Mnt*
Spruce Pts√

Blend
ACP√
Energex Canadian√ 
Lignetics*
NEWP√

* note these results
will be taken from
the other test

√ =purchased

I have already started to burn some last weekend and continuing this starting tonight. I will start the new thread this weekend or sometime early next week. Just FYI.

Benski, I burned the Cubex already and my results were similar to yours. They are one of the best I have seen locally. Top notch and screaming hot pellets.

On another note we finally got the grade on the cabin project.* 100+*. So we achieved the A we were looking for. Believe it or not the Plus came from the wifes touch in the garden. She made it look like there was corn planted(dried straw)  and the teacher was thrilled with it, Go figure. We will take the A and have a pizza party to celebrate! whew!


----------



## gbreda

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Well I have gathered all I can. Money's gone and sick of traveling and looking at pellets. So this is the final list unless something falls from the sky.
> 
> I have already started to burn some last weekend and continuing this starting tonight. I will start the new thread this weekend or sometime early next week. Just FYI.
> 
> Benski, I burned the Cubex already and my results were similar to yours. They are one of the best I have seen locally. Top notch and screaming hot pellets.
> 
> On another note we finally got the grade on the cabin project.* 100+*. So we achieved the A we were looking for. Believe it or not the Plus came from the wifes touch in the garden. She made it look like there was corn planted(dried straw)  and the teacher was thrilled with it, Go figure. We will take the A and have a pizza party to celebrate! whew!



Damn Jay, this was some undertaking this season.  My only worry is the "sick of traveling and looking at pellets".  I hope that you have not gone and burnt out of Pellet Head status.  Maybe some R and R at at pellet retreat will do you and the missus some good after all is said and done.  Maybe macman can send some of those Pellet Pig dues your way to fund a weekend of fun in the sun    :lol: 

You know, I kind of forgot about Lakes Region.  They are only about 15 miles from me.  I'm pretty sure that the Aubechon or True Value 5 minutes from me carry them.  maybe a few bag test is due this weekend this those for me.

Good luck and from all of us out here, THANK YOU.  The work you put in to this test is incredible.

Congrats to your son, you and your wife on the cabin.  If you all put the same effort into that as these test, it's no wonder he got an A+   

Geno


----------



## gbreda

error, double post.........


----------



## jtakeman

gbreda said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have gathered all I can. Money's gone and sick of traveling and looking at pellets. So this is the final list unless something falls from the sky.
> 
> I have already started to burn some last weekend and continuing this starting tonight. I will start the new thread this weekend or sometime early next week. Just FYI.
> 
> Benski, I burned the Cubex already and my results were similar to yours. They are one of the best I have seen locally. Top notch and screaming hot pellets.
> 
> On another note we finally got the grade on the cabin project.* 100+*. So we achieved the A we were looking for. Believe it or not the Plus came from the wifes touch in the garden. She made it look like there was corn planted(dried straw)  and the teacher was thrilled with it, Go figure. We will take the A and have a pizza party to celebrate! whew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Jay, this was some undertaking this season.  My only worry is the "sick of traveling and looking at pellets".  I hope that you have not gone and burnt out of Pellet Head status.  Maybe some R and R at at pellet retreat will do you and the missus some good after all is said and done.  *Maybe macman can send some of those Pellet Pig dues your way to fund a weekend of fun in the sun    :lol: *
> You know, I kind of forgot about Lakes Region.  They are only about 15 miles from me.  I'm pretty sure that the Aubechon or True Value 5 minutes from me carry them.  maybe a few bag test is due this weekend this those for me.
> 
> Good luck and from all of us out here, THANK YOU.  The work you out in to this test is incredible.
> 
> Congrats to your son, you and your wife on the cabin.  If you all put the same effort into that as these test, it's no wonder he got an A+
Click to expand...


macman, and I were just chatting. I got a weekend of pellet stove and beer all lined up. That ought to fix me right up. But really its about time. We are going bonkers at work now. So the time isn't there to do all the traveling to get what I want. So its more frustrating than anything. I wanted to get more of the bigger names. Propellet and Dragon Mountains. I was even offer free propellets. But no time to go get them. But this will have to do. I can always test them later. There is always next fall.

With the lake regions(I wont bash but!) Proceed with caution. Keep that pot scraper handy. wink!

I hope to start posting results soon!
jay


----------



## gbreda

jtakeman said:
			
		

> macman, and I were just chatting. I got a weekend of pellet stove and beer all lined up. That ought to fix me right up. But really its about time. We are going bonkers at work now. So the time isn't there to do all the traveling to get what I want. So its more frustrating than anything. I wanted to get more of the bigger names. Propellet and Dragon Mountains. I was even offer free propellets. But no time to go get them. But this will have to do. I can always test them later. There is always next fall.
> 
> With the lake regions(I wont bash but!) Proceed with caution. Keep that pot scraper handy. wink!
> 
> I hope to start posting results soon!
> jay



Yeah, I was not seeing great results early on.  With the Greene Teams buring pretty hot and the Okies still on standby, I think I forgot about the Lakes Region on purpose.

Beer and Pellet stove weekend.  Have a few really cold ones for me   :cheese:


----------



## Benski

CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> I see our Canadian Tire sells Winnipeg Forest Products for $299 a ton but haven't checked on a bag price nor tried any yet... still working on 4 1/2 tons of ligs....... would be interested if anyone has tried them (Winnipeg FP) for feedback.... I don't know when we will see ligs again around here any time soon....... cc. :-S



Found Maine Wood Pellets at a local Canadian Tire tonight.  5,99$/bag.  2 bags in the trunk, they're in line for testing!  

No signs of Winnipeg Forest Products around here yet.

Bye,


----------



## jtakeman

Benski,

I burned some cubex in my next testing batch. See here.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/50101/

My heat reading on setting 4 was very close to yours. I averaged 494ºF for temps. I use an IR gun and measured the heat exchanger surface plate. The air I measure was at 269ºF average. These are the hottest pellets I burned so far. They are very pricey my way at $290/ton. But with that heat just may be worth getting a ton for the cold season!

jay


----------



## smitty273

after looking at the results I was wondering what is the most important results everyone looks at? fines, ash, heat? and why.


----------



## jtakeman

smitty273 said:
			
		

> after looking at the results I was wondering what is the most important results everyone looks at? fines, ash, heat? and why.



Hi smitty273,

Somewhere in this long thread I ask *"what is a bag of pellets"* . The short answer is its a bag of heat! You buying it to heat your house, So you want the hottest pellet you can afford. Then you look at the ash amount. Less is what keeps you from messing with the stove everyday. Fines usually get dumped in my hopper. I just noted for the others. There just heat to me. But you don't want an excessive amount either. Might jam your auger.

Very good question, I am glad you asked!

Hope I answer it OK for you.
jay


----------



## imacman

jtakeman said:
			
		

> .... short answer is its a bag of heat! You buying it to heat your house, So you want the hottest pellet you can afford. Then you look at the ash amount. Less is what keeps you from messing with the stove everyday. Fines usually get dumped in my hopper. I just noted for the others. There just heat to me. But you don't want an excessive amount either. Might jam your auger.



I agree w/ Jay 100%   Heat, then ash, then fines.  It's all about the HEAT!!  The other stuff is just a PIA that you may have to deal with.


----------



## schoondog

Great question smitty. Some stoves ( and owners) cannot tolerate certain things. Some stoves bridge and can't fit longer pellets into the auger causing the stove to go out. Some can't tolerate alot of fines , it causes auger to jam or make noises. Some stoves have problems with too high an ash and you have to clean numerous times a day. Then the obvious, you are buying BTUS or heat ! Some stoves burn certain pellets better than others and some pellets have more BTUS than others due to what they were made of and how they were made. The trick is to get the most BTUS for the money. Jay and now Bensky have done a great job of helping all of us to discover what pellet does a good job of satisfying our own criteria of what a good pellet is with this thread. For me it has come down to a few things, HEAT AND CONSISTENCY. Others may have a different criteria. After you burn a few hundred bags and run some of your own tests in your own stove you will know what you need out of pellet fuel. JMHO.

Schoondog


----------



## Benski

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Benski, I burned the Cubex already and my results were similar to yours. They are one of the best I have seen locally. Top notch and screaming hot pellets.



Good to know that, I need one more pallet to finish the winter.  But they seem hard to find around here!

I'm just following posts now, pretty busy with work, so pellets testing will be for week-end only.

THanks,


----------



## smitty273

ok, i've got to ask, what exactly is a clinker?


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> Of course there are some who want to try every pellet known to mankind and is still looking for that perfect pellet... I hope you find it.... ;-)



Somewhere out there is a "magic" little pellet. It is extremely hot and burns with no ash at all. Fines are non existent. I know it it's out there and someday I will find it! When I do just maybe I will share. I said maybe!  %-P  :lol:  

I know, I need a hobby or something! Couped up all winter gets to ya! :lol: 

hehe
jay


----------



## jtakeman

smitty273 said:
			
		

> ok, i've got to ask, what exactly is a clinker?



smitty,

Sorry I missed that question. A clinker is formed due to chlorides(salt) within the fiber or an additive. Durring the burn process the chlorides melt and join with the ash. This form's a rock or crusty object that sticks to your burnpot and clogges it. Here is one I got from the Inferno's I tested. See attachment.

Bear can you post your clinker for us?(that sure was a beauty!)


----------



## csalinardi

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here and also new to the pellet stove scene, I've had my Harman XXV for a week now and love it!  I've really enjoyed everyone's posts and appreciate the testing you've done.

Regarding the ash samples you've taken, have you noticed any variations in the consistency of the ash?  For instance, light and fluffy, or hard and clumpy, or sticks together in one solid mass.  Seems to me that would be a concern for some who end up cleaning their stoves multiple times a day.  With the bottom feeding type stove I have there's really no need for daily cleaning, I just remove the excess ash every few days to a week and give it a scrape.  However, with some pellets I have noticed the ash is thicker and clings together and doesn't push out of the pot, but instead forms a clump that backs things up and requires more frequent removal.  This may also be a major cause of clinkers, I'm not sure.  I'd also be interested to know if there's any difference in the ash consistency between hard and soft woods.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jtakeman

csalinardi said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and also new to the pellet stove scene, I've had my Harman XXV for a week now and love it! I've really enjoyed everyone's posts and appreciate the testing you've done.
> 
> Regarding the ash samples you've taken, have you noticed any variations in the consistency of the ash? For instance, light and fluffy, or hard and clumpy, or sticks together in one solid mass. Seems to me that would be a concern for some who end up cleaning their stoves multiple times a day. With the bottom feeding type stove I have there's really no need for daily cleaning, I just remove the excess ash every few days to a week and give it a scrape. However, with some pellets I have noticed the ash is thicker and clings together and doesn't push out of the pot, but instead forms a clump that backs things up and requires more frequent removal. This may also be a major cause of clinkers, I'm not sure. I'd also be interested to know if there's any difference in the ash consistency between hard and soft woods.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris



Hi Chris and welcome aboard.

I noticed a difference in consistency, But with my stove there is an agitator(stirrer) in the burn pot. So not much clumps. It mixes the ash as I burn. No scraping for me or even removing ash from the burnpot for a whole week. I just do my weekly cleanings when I am not testing. 

If you look at the michigan's volume and then the weight. It about filled the jar to the top. But the weight was lower than the Fireside Ultra's. but the Fireside Ultra's were only about 3/4 of a jar. 

The softwoods ash seemed to be the lightest and fluffiest compared to the hardwoods. The hardwoods seem more dense overall.

As for the clinkers, They are formed from chlorides in the fiber. The hotter you burn the more they tend to clinker up on you. The chlorides fuse with the ash and form the chucks. My stove doesn't usually clinker either. I also have another testing thread going. Check link.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/50101/

This is for the bigger named brand pellets. 

Glad you enjoyed this.
jay


----------



## Lousyweather

jtakeman said:
			
		

> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are some who want to try every pellet known to mankind and is still looking for that perfect pellet... I hope you find it.... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere out there is a "magic" little pellet. It is extremely hot and burns with no ash at all. Fines are non existent. I know it it's out there and someday I will find it! When I do just maybe I will share. I said maybe!  %-P  :lol:
> 
> I know, I need a hobby or something! Couped up all winter gets to ya! :lol:
> 
> hehe
> jay
Click to expand...


Jay-

I think I saw that pellet in the cave, Elvis and Sasquatch were sitting on a couple of bags while they were drinking from the Holy Grail, and shining up King Solomon's treasure......


----------



## Lousyweather

jtakeman said:
			
		

> smitty273 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i've got to ask, what exactly is a clinker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smitty,
> 
> Sorry I missed that question. A clinker is formed due to chlorides(salt) within the fiber or an additive. Durring the burn process the chlorides melt and join with the ash. This form's a rock or crusty object that sticks to your burnpot and clogges it. Here is one I got from the Inferno's I tested. See attachment.
> 
> Bear can you post your clinker for us?(that sure was a beauty!)
Click to expand...


in actuality, and a technicality, but the chlorides do not "melt", but rather, their existence lowers the fusion temperature of the silica in the ash (silica is the main component of ash), causing the silica and other minerals to fuse together in a more solid cohesive "clump" than the ash usually would, aka: the infamous CLINKER!


----------



## jtakeman

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smitty273 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i've got to ask, what exactly is a clinker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smitty,
> 
> Sorry I missed that question. A clinker is formed due to chlorides(salt) within the fiber or an additive. Durring the burn process the chlorides melt and join with the ash. This form's a rock or crusty object that sticks to your burnpot and clogges it. Here is one I got from the Inferno's I tested. See attachment.
> 
> Bear can you post your clinker for us?(that sure was a beauty!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in actuality, and a technicality, but the chlorides do not "melt", but rather, their existence lowers the fusion temperature of the silica in the ash (silica is the main component of ash), causing the silica and other minerals to fuse together in a more solid cohesive "clump" than the ash usually would, aka: the infamous CLINKER!
Click to expand...


Lousyweather,

Thanks for the correction. I will say "allowing them to fuse" in the future "not melt". Please don't give me an "F". I was partially right, well sort of anyway. hehehe  :lol:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

This what you want to see Jay?  

You can read all about biomass ash sintering here http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=4b2a41c5b37b01ec81988fb46b0c9919


----------



## jtakeman

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> This what you want to see Jay?



She's a beauty, Isn't she?

You really aught to name that something.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Oh, I certainly had a name for it when I was trying to get it out of the burn pot.  

I'm certain that the owners of this site wouldn't want me to post it.


----------



## jtakeman

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Oh, I certainly had a name for it when I was trying to get it out of the burn pot.
> 
> I'm certain that the owners of this site wouldn't want me to post it.



Ok, Ok! I got cha. She sure is a monster though. I will never complain about a clicker again. Mine all seem like marbles to that one.


----------



## dito

bookmark


----------



## jtakeman

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are some who want to try every pellet known to mankind and is still looking for that perfect pellet... I hope you find it.... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere out there is a "magic" little pellet. It is extremely hot and burns with no ash at all. Fines are non existent. I know it it's out there and someday I will find it! When I do just maybe I will share. I said maybe!  %-P  :lol:
> 
> I know, I need a hobby or something! Couped up all winter gets to ya! :lol:
> 
> hehe
> jay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jay-
> 
> I think I saw that pellet in the cave, Elvis and Sasquatch were sitting on a couple of bags while they were drinking from the Holy Grail, and shining up King Solomon's treasure......
Click to expand...


LW,

I didn't see your reply. Don't know how I missed it. Can you tell me what you were looking for in that cave? Must have something to do with a stove I'll bet. Elvis and Sasquatch, now you really make me sound like a looney tooney! I need a hobby!


----------



## blues

Jay, Picked up some awf's today and saw the statements, warning may contain black walnut fibers. and may not be safe for equine use.

Have you seen this before???


thanks


----------



## jtakeman

blues said:
			
		

> Jay, Picked up some awf's today and saw the statements, warning may contain black walnut fibers. and may not be safe for equine use.
> 
> Have you seen this before???
> 
> 
> thanks



blues,

I have heard it mentioned but I do not know why it may cause issue's with equine. But it must irritate them in some way?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

A number of trees have various parts that are deadly to a number of animals.  So having a warning on something that may become used as bedding isn't unheard of.

Chickens and cedar shavings comes to mind as I raise a few chickens for eggs.

In the current conversation please reference http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1148.html


----------



## blues

I did not know about the juglone (sp) toxin. 
Would hate to buy the pallet blind and end up being allergic to black walnut.
thanks for the quick replys


----------



## imacman

My border collie LOVES grass pellets for "dessert", but not the coffee pellets.....go figure.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Starving politicians in Washington need your Help too  :bug: 

I certainly can apreciate the work,time and effort that this took to do.

Now this said, I will be honest, I have never shopped around for pellets other than to get the cheapest ton price I could.

Around here $200 is about average cost and most all the local brands are Fir and burn about the same.

Once in a while one of the big chain stores will bring in a couple semi loads of Pine from somehwere.

I will use pine if I can get them.

Makes the house smell great.

Snowy


----------



## ADVA

jtakeman said:
			
		

> My Testing is Complete! Check post 349 for Benski's testing!
> 
> Link to new test:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/50101/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: All stoves are different your results may very. There are uncontrollable factors involved. Time is also a restraint. I have a real job and real life issues. This will be as time allows an I don't want to rush anything.I am not a pellet Salesman,Dealer or am I connected in anyway shape or form. Just a addicted pellet burner looking for deals like everyone else!  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAY,
> 
> I think the ash content & weight for the Currans in the chart from the link provided in your post is a Typo___.
Click to expand...


----------



## jtakeman

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> JAY,
> 
> I think the ash content & weight for the Currans in the chart from the link provided in your post is a Typo___.



H Advance,

Curran .38 lbs or 6.08 ounces or 0.475% (rounded to .48%) is what I got for results. 

Did you find different results?

As with all pellets there are batch variance's. Hence the YMMV disclaimer. I picked up 12 more bags on a Lowes close out a few weeks back. I found them to be very close to what I burned in the test.


----------



## ADVA

jtakeman said:
			
		

> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAY,
> 
> I think the ash content & weight for the Currans in the chart from the link provided in your post is a Typo___.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Advance,
> 
> Curran .38 lbs or 6.08 ounces or 0.475% (rounded to .48%) is what I got for results.
> 
> Did you find different results?
> 
> 
> 
> As with all pellets there are batch variance's. Hence the YMMV disclaimer. I picked up 12 more bags on a Lowes close out a few weeks back. I found them to be very close to what I burned in the test.
Click to expand...




Yes & no.
My results of high ash content were in line with "the level shown in the jar".
Thats the point.
look above on the chart.
You will see the "same exact" numbers listed for the curran pellets as the pellet above it.
Actually the Barefoots/Bayous/Currans all have the same % ash content & Weight of ash.
However the jar shows them clearly at differing levels on the jar.
Based upon the "ash level" pictures of the penningtons.
Unless you used a different jar the "volume" I guess it should be called is near in line with the penningtons.

I guess just look at the numbers & pictures of the penningtons/currans & compare to the volume of ash in the pictures & compare to the ash content numbers.

Seems the question I should be asking is:
Is your ash content percentage based upon weight or volume in the jar?
I always thought it was the volume in the jar.
But compaing the currans with the penningtons I presume this is not the case.

Apology's for "critiquing" your fine work you have done here!
I have learned much here.
However you clearly state that the "HOT" pellet is the key.
I do believe that to be the main key to a good pellet myself.
You also state that there are the "variables".

IMO-It would be nice to know how everything has an affect on the HEAT.
However there is enough in your tests/pictures for me to make an informative decision
That any test on Volume/Density/Burn Time will probably not change my mind.
I however would be cool to know how they affect the "VALUE" of any given pellet.

With these additional tests you could do calculations on BTU's/Value per bag.
So even though you may be paying more for a pellet.
It may be a better "Value".

OK now my head is spinning!
Gotta stop & spin the "other way" to unwind!

LEN


----------



## jtakeman

H ADVANCE said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H ADVANCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAY,
> 
> I think the ash content & weight for the Currans in the chart from the link provided in your post is a Typo___.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Advance,
> 
> Curran .38 lbs or 6.08 ounces or 0.475% (rounded to .48%) is what I got for results.
> 
> Did you find different results?
> 
> 
> 
> As with all pellets there are batch variance's. Hence the YMMV disclaimer. I picked up 12 more bags on a Lowes close out a few weeks back. I found them to be very close to what I burned in the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes & no.
> My results of high ash content were in line with "the level shown in the jar".
> Thats the point.
> look above on the chart.
> You will see the "same exact" numbers listed for the curran pellets as the pellet above it.
> Actually the Barefoots/Bayous/Currans all have the same % ash content & Weight of ash.
> However the jar shows them clearly at differing levels on the jar.
> Based upon the "ash level" pictures of the penningtons.
> Unless you used a different jar the "volume" I guess it should be called is near in line with the penningtons.
> 
> I guess just look at the numbers & pictures of the penningtons/currans & compare to the volume of ash in the pictures & compare to the ash content numbers.
> 
> Seems the question I should be asking is:
> Is your ash content percentage based upon weight or volume in the jar?
> I always thought it was the volume in the jar.
> But compaing the currans with the penningtons I presume this is not the case.
> 
> Apology's for "critiquing" your fine work you have done here!
> I have learned much here.
> However you clearly state that the "HOT" pellet is the key.
> I do believe that to be the main key to a good pellet myself.
> You also state that there are the "variables".
> 
> IMO-It would be nice to know how everything has an affect on the HEAT.
> However there is enough in your tests/pictures for me to make an informative decision
> That any test on Volume/Density/Burn Time will probably not change my mind.
> I however would be cool to know how they affect the "VALUE" of any given pellet.
> 
> With these additional tests you could do calculations on BTU's/Value per bag.
> So even though you may be paying more for a pellet.
> It may be a better "Value".
> 
> *OK now my head is spinning!
> Gotta stop & spin the "other way" to unwind!*
> 
> LEN
Click to expand...

Len,

Me too! Good thing I have an office chair, I spun my self the other way and good to go now!

The Volume of ash is a visual for you(So you could see what would accumulate in the stove). And the percentage listed is by weight. Same as the PFI standard. 

Michigans were very high in volume(a full jar) but much lower in weight. So the ash has its own density level too. Funny how a 1/2 jar can have the same weight as a 1/3 full jar. The Inferno's were the kicker. About the same volume as the curran's. But the weight was heavier. And percentage was right at 1% total.

In the thread(early on) there was some discussion's about this. I even posted the formula to figure out the percentage from the weight tallied. No Apology's for "critiquing" is needed. I hope I explained it well enough. One thing I learned from this testing is it isn't as easy as I first though it was going to be. Lots and lots of variables to hash through. The burn season is about done now, Maybe next season I can retest some brands. Nothing near what I did this year. No way I can spare this much time into it. But before I do. I will start with a what do you all want to see thread. Or a what do you think! Get every one in on what it is we need to track.


----------



## pej4130

Jay:  I would like to see you do a test on BLAZER pellets (West Oregon Wood Pellets) if you can get your hands on them.  They are the best pellets I have ever used bar none, but extremely hard to find.  Home Depot in Keene, NH carried them last year, but I can't find them this year.  High heat, very low ash, no fines to speak of.


----------



## jtakeman

Actually. I probably will not be testing to much for this forum anymore. I have been invited to test with another forum. All I can say is the details are exciting! We will have to see how it pans out. 

On the Blazers, I have found them at Robbins. 

http://www.woodpelletsexperts.com/pricing.html

I got to try them a few years back when HD was trucking them in to CT.. I too liked them very much. But as BTU said. Very hard to get your hands on them in NE. Robbins is too far to travel and the Blazers are not cheap. Figure in the travel puts them way out of my reach.


----------



## Wachusett

Say it ain't so! I'm a newbie, this is my virgin post. I have lurked a short while and learned much from the tests, followup, and debates.


----------



## jtakeman

Wachusett said:
			
		

> Say it ain't so! I'm a newbie, this is my virgin post. I have lurked a short while and learned much from the tests, followup, and debates.



That's the way it looks so far. Lets just say I got a better offer! I will still hang here as this is my home and I love the peeps! But I will have more admin support and no flack if you know what I mean! Seems my method was a hit and was noticed. No I will not be a paid tester, It aint like that either.

Sorry guys!


----------



## ChandlerR

Jay, you mean there is ANOTHER forum for pellet stoves?????

Chan


----------



## jtakeman

CWR said:
			
		

> Jay, you mean there is ANOTHER forum for pellet stoves?????
> 
> Chan



Chan,

I know its hard to believe, But yes there are actually several out there. 

jay


----------



## pej4130

BTU - JAY:  I would love to see Jay's test of the Blazers despite the torture, what is the link to this test?


----------



## jtakeman

Pellfire said:
			
		

> BTU - JAY:  I would love to see Jay's test of the Blazers despite the torture, what is the link to this test?



My Blazer test was done long before I kept any records and totals. But the heat was above average and the ash was very low. Wish I had more for you. Very good pellets in my book.


----------



## ADVA

Jay,

Have you run these?
This is the first I have seen them.
May be a hot one!

Potomac Premium Pellets

Potamac Premium Grade Pellets offer what others can't! Up to 8,800 super hot btu with only a minimal .35% residual ash you may find Potomac Premium Grade Pellets still burning when others need to be shut down and cleaned out 

Softwood

Made in the U.S.A.

up to 8,800 btu

Ash 0.35%


Also was wondering if you were going to test this newest batch of the TreeCycles.
I am picking up some samples tomorrow.
Will let you know what I find.
I will have then 3- types of the TreeCycles & will burn a bag of each & measure/inspect the ash & post my findings.
Think I will also do the water test.
Take a weighted sample of each & dilute them in water for a day till they break up.
Then drain off the top leaving any sand etc. at the bottom.


----------



## CT Mets Fan

I am a new member to the site and a first time poster.  I bought a 2800 sqft house with a Breckwell P23I stove installed.  Stove it located in the lower level of a 2 Raised Ranch.  This season I only burned at night, mainly because the wife and I were uncomfortable having a fire going without anyone home.  We went through 4 tons of pellets, all Barefoot.  Average tempurature throughout the season in my 20 month old's room was 68F, which is the furthest point from the stove.  

Seeing as my supplier has mentioned that Barefoot pellets would be extremely difficult to come by, can anyone recommend an alternative?  Other brands this supplier carries include:
Okanagan ($250/ton)
Hamer's Hot Ones ($249/ton)
Maine's Choice ($219/Ton, from what I have read, not really recommended as heat output is quite low)
Turman's ($259/ton)
Juniata's ($219/ton)
Energex American ($239/ton) 
Geneva ($259/ton)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Xena

ChrisA said:
			
		

> Seeing as my supplier has mentioned that Barefoot pellets would be extremely
> difficult to come by, can anyone recommend an alternative?  Other brands this supplier carries include:
> *Okanagan ($250/ton)
> Hamer's Hot Ones ($249/ton)
> Turman's ($259/ton)*



Welcome to the forum!

For the price I think ya can't go wrong with the Okanagan but these three 
are all top notch super cold weather pellet according to forum members.


----------



## mkling

Your best bet is to pick up a few bags of each and burn them to see which ones are the best for yout stove.  A pellet that burns great in someone elses stove may give you different results.  Example, I primarily burn Lignetics and love them but wanted to try Okanagans to see how those did based on all the great reviews.  For some reason they created a lot of soot and almost twice the volume of ash as the Lignetics, so I won't be switching to them and I am glad I tried them before I bought multiple pallets.


----------



## epehubb

H ADVANCE,

Can you state the dealer you speak of in your previous post? I'm looking for some of the brands you mentioned in my area.


----------



## CT Mets Fan

Xena,
Thanks for the recommendations.  Are the Okies the Okanagan pellets?


----------



## Xena

ChrisA said:
			
		

> Xena,
> Thanks for the recommendations.  Are the Okies the Okanagan pellets?



Yes we refer to them as Okies.  

The other guys give good advice tho.
Try a couple bags of a few brands if
you can before buying a boatload.
This will ensure you get the pellet
that burns the best for you. There
are some here that have not had
good luck with the Okies but they
burn hot and clean in my St Croix.
Good luck!


----------



## CT Mets Fan

Well, last night I tried the NEWPs, was very underwhelmed by my results.  The basement thermostat was a 63 at 6:30 when I started the fire, and this morning only was at 72 at 5:30 when I left the house.

Bought 2 bags of Okies, 2 bags of Hamer's and 1 bag of Barefoot from CTPellet just to tide me over for a few days.  Probably will pick up some more this weekend since the cold just won't go away!


----------



## BradH70

I tried 3 bags of Okies over this past weekend and had some excellent results. Now I am burning 3 bags of Bearfoots with good results. Both are easily outperforming the NEWP that I have been burning. The Okies always had a nice flame no matter what the stove setting was at and produced very low ash. The Bearfoots were better at the lower heat settings but seem to have a hard time keeping the flame at the higher temp settings. The NEWP just filled my burn pot with clinkers and carbon and the ash pan would be full after about 3 bags had been run through the stove. Based on the 3 bags of Okies I burnt, I could easily set my cleaning schedule for weekend to weekend.

I still have 1 1/2 tons left of the NEWP wich I will use on the warmer days. I'm going to purchasing 4 or 5 tons of Okies in the next week or so and then I should be all set for next winter.


----------



## BradH70

Another note about the Bearfoots ---

The 3 bags that I got seemed to have some very long pellets in them and quite often I can hear them getting snapped in half when the augur turns. I'm not sure if this could cause potential augur or augur motor problems but this is another reason I am going with the Okies, just trying to mitigate any issues that may be caused by this.


----------



## Trickyrick

This is just one of those great threads that needs to be bumped up or pinned at the top.


----------



## imacman

Trickyrick said:
			
		

> This is just one of those great threads that needs to be bumped up or pinned at the top.



It already is....it's listed at "Pellet Forum sticky links" at the top of the main page.


----------



## Millsk

Fantastic post.

One question and one request....

When you burned fireside, where they bagged in the US or in Canada?

My request... Can you burn spruce pointe? 

Thanks for the great info.!


----------



## jtakeman

Millsk said:
			
		

> Fantastic post.
> 
> One question and one request....
> 
> When you burned fireside, where they bagged in the US or in Canada?
> 
> My request... Can you burn spruce pointe?
> 
> Thanks for the great info.!



I burned Spruce Pointes here.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/50101/#553443

The Fireside Ultra's were from the US.


----------



## Pelletfisky

I have burned Energex, Lignetics, Greenway, Powerhouse and Pennington. All ok but I went to buy at Lowes and seen a brand Cheat River. Anybody have any thoughts on that brand??


----------



## Harman Lover 007

Pelletfisky said:
			
		

> I have burned Energex, Lignetics, Greenway, Powerhouse and Pennington. All ok but I went to buy at Lowes and seen a brand Cheat River. Anybody have any thoughts on that brand??



Welcome to the forum. Do a search please. Plenty of opinions on CR pellets.


----------

